#ubuntu-fi 2011-10-24
<bao_> how to delete mysqmail
<shanttu> mikäköhän on kun en saa bluetooth-yhteyttä toimimaan tuon gnomen network-managerin kanssa vaikka kuinka säätää. ei näy dun-yhteys ollenkaan eikä yhteyttä saa näinollen muodostettua
<shanttu> testattu maverickilla ja nattylla kahdessa koneessa, gnomen bluetoothilla ja bluemanilla
<asdasd>  /names
<topyli> shanttu: anakaan ennen se ei tukenut koko dunnia
<topyli> silloin ratkaisu oli poistaa gnome-bluetooth ja masentaa blueman
<andyn> hmh, pitääpä katsoa jos tuolle evincelle voisi kirjoittaa fiksusti laajennuksia
<andyn> tosin ituhippityyliin sinne on varmaan kovakoodattu filetyypeiksi pdf, possu, dvi, djvu
<shanttu> topyli, live.gnome.org: Bluetooth DUN support debuted with NetworkManager 0.8.1 in mid 2010.
<andyn> esim. epub-formaatti näyttäisi olevan vain zippitiedosto, jossa on xhtml-tiedostoina ja metadatana itse kirja sisällä, ja mobi-/prc-formaatti näyttäisi olevan vain palm-tietokannaksi pakattu epub
<topyli> shanttu: kas kas
<shanttu> ja N900 listan mukaan tuettu
<shanttu> melkoinen säätö saada pan toimimaan, kai sitä vaan pitää taas yrittää
<topyli> juu no elkää te välittäkö jos vanhukset höpöttää, ei tässä nykykehityksessä millään pysy mukana
<ihq> N900 pitää asentaa se DUN paketti jos haluaa puhelimesta bt:n kautta interwebsin.
<shanttu> ihq, löytyy kyllä ja oon seurannut löytämiäni ohjeita heikolla menestyksellä
<shanttu> bluemanissa oli käsittääkseni joku bugi, mutta gnomen bluetoothilla pitäisi pelittää. mutta ei
<Jueisa> Onko ketään forum.ubuntu-fi.orgin ylläpidosta paikalla?
<czr_> ihq, kuuluuks sen jalkeen DUN DUN DUN DUUUUN? :-)
 * czr_ gets his coat
<ihq> -.-
#ubuntu-fi 2011-10-25
<rhkfin> Jueisalta jäi asia kertomatta..
<andyn> laitoin ignoreen joinit, partit, quitit. parani kanavan SNR huomattavasti :-)
<harriv> ignore *
<hate29> Onko canonin tulostimet (canon lbp 5050) koska tulossa toimiviksi ocelotissa? Ainoo asia mikä ei satu toimimaan..
<rhkfin> Onko toiminut edellisissä versioissa?
<rhkfin> Kuinka paljon olet valmis kokeilemaan?
<rhkfin> Täältä löytyi tällaiset ohjeet edellisiin julkaisuihin: http://www.unixmen.com/linux-tutorials/linux-distributions/linux-distributions4-ubuntu/229-installation-canon-lbp2900-on-linux
<rhkfin> Noista saattaa olla jotain vinkkiä
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/ptBPXu -> Howto : Install Canon LBPxxxx printer on Ubuntu | 10.11 Natty Narwhal | Unixmen
<rhkfin> (ei, en tiedä asiasta mitään, käytin googlea ;)
<rhkfin> http://forum.ubuntu-fi.org/index.php?topic=40345.0 kertoo että jollain muulla on ollut ko printterin kanssa 10.04:saa ongelmia
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/zmLSQe -> Ubuntu 10.04 (lucid) ja canon i-sensys LBP5050 tulostin ongelma
<hate29> Sain siis toimimaan ohjeiden mukaan, mutta bugin takia ei pelaa rebootin jälkeen
<rhkfin> ok
<rhkfin> onko bugi raportoitu launchpadissa?
<hate29> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cups/+bug/842823
<lubotu3`> Ubuntu bug 872711 in linux (Ubuntu Oneiric) "duplicate for #842823 Kernel does not report some USB printers correctly, making them not being detected by CUPS" [High,Fix committed]
<rhkfin> haha, lubotu hauskasti nouti duplikaatin otsikon :)
<rhkfin> Mut kannattaa vilkaista tuota duplikaattia eli https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/872711
<lubotu3`> Ubuntu bug 872711 in linux (Ubuntu Oneiric) "Kernel does not report some USB printers correctly, making them not being detected by CUPS" [High,Fix committed]
<rhkfin> fix committed näköjään
<rhkfin> -> 3.1.jotain -kernelissä on fixi, löytyy proposed-pakettivarastoista, jos haluat välittömästi käyttöön
<hate29> Okei
<rhkfin> mut ei ehkä kannata proposed-varastoja aktivioda, sieltä voi tulla kaikenlaista muutakin kummaa
<hate29> Noniin, mites sit toimitaan?
<gildean> 3.0.0-13 ton mukaan
<rhkfin> This bug was fixed in the package linux - 3.1.0-1.1
<rhkfin> ainakin preciselle
<rhkfin> oneiricista eos
<gildean> nojoo, precisella onki varmaan aika hitosti jo käyttäjiä?
<rhkfin> ah, I don't know whether it is the "proposed kernel" but 3.0.0-13 has fixed the problem for me. My Epson Stylus Photo R300 is now detected. This a 32-bit oneiric system.
<gildean> onko uds:ää ees pidetty vielä?
<gildean> Note:
<gildean> I've installed 3.0.0.13 from proposed and the printer showed up right after startup. However, it did not print - I sent a task and the printer did nothing.
<gildean> I needed to unplug it from usb port and plug it again - then it started to print.
<rhkfin> gildean: ei, mut repot on olemassa jo ;)
<rhkfin> eiku joo, ilmeisesti tosiaan 3.0.0-13-generic korjaa ton oneiricille
<hate29> Onko se nyt julkastu? En oo ubuntulla nyt liikkeellä..
<gildean> löytyy proposed-reposta vasta
<rhkfin> hate29: ainakin proposed-repoissa. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/EnableProposed
<rhkfin> To enable the proposed archive for Ubuntu 11.10 go to Applications→Ubuntu Software Center→Edit→Software Sources→Updates and ensure that oneiric-proposed is ticked.
<rhkfin> Tarviiko muita paketteja kuin linux ja -modules jos haluaa uuden kernelin, voisko ton vaan ladata repoista ja laittaa käsin?
<hate29> rhkfin: Ilmeisesti samantyyppisiä kun debian backports? En oo juuri ubuntua näet käyttänyt, mutta ajattelin tän uuden version myötä vaihtaa
<gildean> proposed-repoon tungetaan siis päivitykset jotka on tulossa
<gildean> testausta varten
<rhkfin> joo hate29 toi -proposed on eri kuin backports
<rhkfin> Käsittääkseni proposedista tuodaan backportsiin tms
<gildean> ihan niinku ne nimetkin sanoo
<hate29> Just, lisää testingiä vaan kehiin =)
<rhkfin> tai ehkä tuodaan myös esim. main -repoihin
<rhkfin> hate29: antaa palaa, ei vastata seurauksista ;)
<hate29> Pakkohan toi printteri on linjoille saada..
<rhkfin> Mut ilmeisesti http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/linux-image-3.0.0-13-generic_3.0.0-13.21_amd64.deb ois se mitä vois koittaa
<rhkfin> (jos sulla on 64-bittinen järjestelmä)
<gildean> http://backports-master.debian.org/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/4gaKIt -> Debian Backports
<rhkfin> Mut se tarvii kaverikseen jotain paketteja, ainakin linux-modules
<gildean> backportsin idea on siis tuoda vahempaa distroon uudempaa softaa
<rhkfin> gildean: ah, aivan joo
<gildean> proposedin idea on tuoda uudet päivitykset helposti testattavksi ennen julkasua
<rhkfin> hate29: ehkä siis vois aktivoida ton proposedin, asentaa uuden kernelin (se vetää riippuvuudet mukana), EI SIIS PÄIVITTÄÄ KAIKKIA PAKETTEJA!!, tän jälkeen ottaa proposedin pois käytöstä ja toivoa parasta ;)
<gildean> ubuntulle on myös backports-repo
<gildean> jossa on sama idea kun debianilla
<hate29> rhkfin: näin aattelin tehdä
<hate29> gildean: tuskin tarviin uudempia softia kun mitä ocelotissa on (ei sitä tosin tiedä)
<rhkfin> gildean: joo mä laitan backportsit aina käyttöön
<gildean> ei niin
<gildean> mut jos vaikka haluaa käyttää 10.10 mut softa on jo liian vanhaa
<gildean> tms.
<rhkfin> jolloin voi tietty miettiä et miks haluaa käyttää sitä 10.10..
<hate29> On se näinkin
<rhkfin> backportsiin tulee kuitenkin aika rajallisesti tavaraa
<gildean> joo, totta
<gildean> mut kuitenin, ideana näin
<gildean> itellä tuppaa olemaan aina uusimmat ja rikkinäisimmät versiot käytössä
<rhkfin> joo
<hate29> Ite tarviin jonkun koneen joka edes jotenkin toimii
<gildean> 11.10 on vakiona nyt jo aika vakaa
<rhkfin> hate29: mut ootko kokeillu tosiaan tätä:12:53 < gildean> I needed to unplug it from usb port and plug it again - then it  started to print.
<gildean> ei oo käsittääkseni enää mitään showstoppereita
<rhkfin> gildean: joidenkin mielestä Unity on showstopper
<gildean> ihan hyvä se on
<gildean> ja saa siihen asennettua muitakin työpöytiä
<gildean> jos ei tykkää
<hate29> rhkfin: oon kokeillu, kokeilin eri usbeja ja boottausta ja asentelin sormet kipeeks monta kertaa, että sain toimimaan testisivun verran. Sitten bootti ja ei pelaa. Pari tuntia ja pelaa seuraavaan boottiin jne.
<rhkfin> hate29: okei
<rhkfin> gildean: joo, KDE ;)
<hate29> Unity on syy miks vaihdoin debian --> ubuntu
<gildean> rhkfin: no sit on ainaki bugeja testattavaks
<gildean> kyl mäki tykkään unitysta
<gildean> vähäsen hiontaa jossain jutuissa vaatii viel
<hate29> Uusissa jutuissa on aina omat vikansa
<gildean> mut noin yleisesti ihan kätevä ja nopee käyttää
<gildean> ja kivan näkönen
<hate29> Sepä se
<hate29> Ainakin teki isomman vaikutuksen kun win 8 uus tyyli
 * rhkfin tykkää KDE:sta :)
<gildean> en oo kyl kahteen vuoteen kokeillu kde:ta
<rhkfin> NONI!!!
<rhkfin> se on tullu kivasti eteenpäin KDE4.0 -ajoista :)
<gildean> uskon kyl joo
<hate29> Mä käytin KDE:tä viimeks.. mikäs olikaan ennen debian sargee?
<gildean> vois melkein kattoa tosta jonku koneen testausta varten
<gildean> jos laittas uusimman kubuntun testiks
<hate29> Onko ocelotiin muuten jotain repoja, mitkä kannattaa ottaa asennuksen jälkeen heti käyttöön?
<gildean> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/10/10-things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu-11-10/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/hD5JbU -> 10 Things To Do After Installing Ubuntu 11.10
<gildean> lähinnä toi ubuntu-restricted-extras on hyvä asentaa
<gildean> mut se on tulee vakiorepoista
<hate29> Jep, se on ollukkin
<rhkfin> mites noi ffmpeg-hienoudet, x264 (vai h264?) jne, saako vakiorepoista vai medibuntusta tms?
<gildean> hmm, no se muistaakseni pitää vielki ite kääntää
<gildean> et saa multithreadaavan version
<gildean> repoissa oleva versio ei osaa käyttää kun yhtä corea
<gildean> iirc
<gildean> joka ei ainakaan tossa mun himapalvelimessa riitä et subsonicilla saa streaamttua hd-videota esim. kännykkään ilman viiveitä
<rhkfin> ok
<gildean> siitä löytyy kyllä helppo ohje
<hate29> Mikä sofa sopii videoiden pakkaukseen? Handbrake ollu nyt viimeaikoina käytössä kun siirryin väsäämään *.mkv filuja.
<gildean> riippuu varmaan että mistä muodosta ja cli vai gui?
<rhkfin> ffmpeg sopii :)
<gildean> ja tarkempaa editointia vai tyyliin batch-encode?
<hate29> Mplayer/mencoder oli tuota ennen käytössä, eli melkei sama.
<rhkfin> Mut handbrakea kait käytetään aika paljon
<rhkfin> hate29: joo, ne kans pelaa
<hate29> Hyvää jälkee kun on tarkotus taltioida kauas tulevaisuuteen
<rhkfin> Älä siis pakkaa.
<hate29> Tila ei riitä muuten
<gildean> nojoo mkv x264:llä antaa kyl melkein virheetöntä laatua jos asetuksia hilaa ylöspäin
<gildean> ja saa silti raakavideota paljon pienemmän tiedoston
<hate29> Tuki niille on vaan yllättävän pieni
<gildean> no esim. subsonic hoitaa hyvin, ja sit toisaalta koneella suoraan saa minkä vaan auki
<gildean> eli ei se kyl nykyään oikein oo ees ongelma
<gildean> noi tommoset mediasoittimetkin on nykyään boxee:n tasoa, eli toimii niissäkin
<gildean> n1ko voi varmaan todistaa
<hate29> Mikä muuten on katsomo.fi:n tilanne? Yritin sitä saada googlettamalla pelaamaan, mutta valittaa vaan tästä drm-suojauksesta. Ei pelannu vlc:llä, tai vlc-plugilla tms.
<gildean> eiks katsomo käytä silverlightia?
<gildean> vai muistanko väärin?
<gildean> rtmp-dump-yle:stä oli ainakin vaiheessa myös katsomo.fi:ssä toimiva versio
<hate29> Sit'
<hate29> ä
<hate29> Pitänee sekin testata. Se drm on vaan estänyt kaiken järkevän toiminnan
<gildean> http://users.tkk.fi/~aajanki/rtmpdump-yle/index.html
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/V2g2af -> RTMPDump-YLE: lataa videoita YLE Areenasta
<gildean> tuosta siis
<gildean> se oli eri versio, mut google kertonee lisää
<hate29> Juu. Löytyy jo koneelta kun areenaa tulee selattua..
<rhkfin> gildean: jaa toi toimii katsomoonkin? vautsi.
<gildean> niin, siis tosta oli joku tehny version mikä toimi katsomossa, ruutu.fi:ssä jne.
<rhkfin> url?
<gildean> en nyt äkkiseltään löydä muuta ku jotain viitteitä winkku-versioon
<rhkfin> oke
<gildean> googleta "rtmpdump-yle" "katsomo"
<rhkfin> ;)
<rhkfin> joo löyty, win-versio
<hate29> Löytyykö muuten hyvää softaa dvd --> kovalevy? Mplayer dumpstreamilla otin jossain kohtaa, mutta chapterit meni sekasin jne.
<ath> dvdbackup
<mjr> se
<rhkfin> vobcopy tms?
<rhkfin> eiku olikohan se just toi dvdbackup
<hate29> Sama vika kun dumpstreamissa. Tai sitten ei kopsaa ollenkaan
<rhkfin> !package vobcopy
<rhkfin> !vobcopy
<rhkfin> hmm.. no anyway
<rhkfin> Mut vobcopy on kans olemassa ja repoissa
<hate29> Njoo
<hate29> Mutta. Kiitokset näistä. Pitää kiitää kotio asentaan ubuntua uusiksi jos sais ton printterin pelaamaan ainakin.
<rhkfin> !backports
<lubotu3`> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<rhkfin> ;)
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/lJHCRv -> UbuntuBackports - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<rhkfin> !proposed
<rhkfin> factoidit: http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi
<rhkfin> !ask
<lubotu3`> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/7yk6qe -> Ubottu factoids
<rhkfin> Olikos jotain noita jopa suomenneltu...?
<topyli> ubottua ei lokalisoida, se tekisi hirveän määrän faktoideja ja palvelu loppuisi lyhyeen. esim espanjankieliset faktoidit on erillisen botin hallussa
<topyli> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<rhkfin> topyli: oke
<Iltsu> wordpressin tukikanaval o kyl hyvä botti, se tietää kaike
<rhkfin> !wordpress
<rhkfin> ;)
<rhkfin> !topyli
<rhkfin> Ei toi tiedä mitään hyödyllistä :/
<Iltsu> joskus ku idlailin siel ni näki iha uskamatont settii
<Iltsu> jengi vaa huuteli sil botil !nönnöö > töttöröö
<Iltsu> !asdasd > nono1
<Iltsu> ja kaik ongelmat ratkes
<rhkfin> joo ;)
<rhkfin> Varmaan 90% kyssäreistä on kuitenkin semmosia joita kysytään useemman kerran, ehkä jopa kuukaudessa. Jos ne vastaukset jaksaa kirjoitella tonne ja muistaa mistä ne löytyy ni mikä ettei
<Iltsu> juu
<rhkfin> !rtfm
<lubotu3`> Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<rhkfin> haha ;)
<rhkfin> oikein!
<andyn> !kvg
<andyn> ei ole lokalisoitu
<Iltsu> hyvä tukikanava
<Iltsu> vastais kokoaja vaa kvg:tä
<harto> http://wiki.ubuntu-fi.org/Kuvia_ja_videoita?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=mythbuntu_karmic.png
<harto> onko tuo xfce?
<harto> kaiketi...
<rhkfin> Tiedoston nimi on mythbuntu_karmic
<rhkfin> jaa, valikossa näkyy lukevan 'tietoja xfce:stä' :)
<rhkfin> -> eiköhän se ole xfce
<Echramath> Tutun näköisiä ikoneja ainakin.
<hatiac> Mikähän tuossa oikein on, kun päivittelin palvelimen 11.10:een ja bootti jää aina tuohon * Stopping System V runlevel compatibility [ok]
<hatiac> Netistä vähän yritin katsella, mutta en oikein löytänyt ongelmaan ratkaisua.
<gildean> hatiac: eihän sulla oo työpöytää siihen asennettuna?
<hatiac> Poistettu tuon ainakin piti olla.
<gildean> eh, eli se ei ollu aito serveri vaan puukotettu työpöytä
<gildean> mitäs jos tossa kohassa kun se jää jumiin tohon erroriin ni painat ctrl+alt+f1
<hatiac> Juu, toimii kyllä normaalisti sieltä.
<hatiac> Ja siis oli aito serveri, mutta tyhmyyksissäni joskus asensin gnomen..
<hatiac> Kovasti yritin sitä poistella.
<gildean> jooh, no sitten ongelmana on se, että se koittaa käynnistää työpöytää, mitä ei oo olemassa
<hatiac> Mutta jotain siis jäänyt.
<gildean> ilmeisesti sitten päivityksessä siellä on menny sen työpöydän mukaan jotain konffeja tjsp.
<gildean> oiskohan se asentanu x:n sinne?
<gildean> muttei mitään dm:ää tai työpöytää
<hatiac> Milläs nyt saisin sitten heivattua koko X:n kerralla mäkeen?
<gildean> hmm, no aluks se varmaan kannattaa laittaa niin, ettei se koita käynnistää dm:ää bootissa
<gildean> eli tyyliin update-rc.d gdm remove
<gildean> tai jos se päivityksessä asensi lightdm:n niin sama mut korvaat gdm:n sillä
<gildean> ja tottakai katot että kumpaakaan niistä ei oo asennettu
<gildean> eli vaikka sudo apt-get purge gdm && sudo apt-get purge lightdm && sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-cache clean && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
#ubuntu-fi 2011-10-26
<hahlo> saako 11.10 perinteisen gnome2 vielä jotenkin päälle?
<crizzy> eip
<crizzy> gnome foundation ei tue enää gnome2:ta, dead
<crizzy> eat it
<hahlo> voih mistä nyt työpöytä :P
<ath> Osta mäkki.
<crizzy> To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and  investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will  place entries in the Sessions dropdown.
<crizzy> mäkki = kasa p*skaa :P
<Tm_T> !gnome2
<lubotu3`> The GNOME Foundation has ceased support for GNOME 2, and as such it is not in Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot). See !notunity for an alternative desktop experience.
<Tm_T> !notunity
<lubotu3`> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Tm_T> aw
<Tm_T> crizzy: soosoo
<hahlo> eli apt-get install gnome-shell
<crizzy> jeb
<ath> Xfce:tä kannattanee kokeilla, mutta se on aika raakile Gnome 2:een verrattuna.
<crizzy> tai siis
<hahlo> tack
<crizzy> gnome-panel
<crizzy> gnome-shell = gnome3
<ath> joo
<crizzy> se fallback on tosin aika käpynen, että älä odota liikoja, muokkausvaihtoehdot 0
<ath> Gnome 3 panel ei myöskään ole Gnome 2, eikä se vähemmän käpyinen kuin täysi Gnome 3. Lisäksi sen tulevaisuus on epämääräinen, että ei välttämättä kannata käyttää aikaa sen opetteluun.
<hahlo> ok
<Tm_T> erinäisiä vaihtoehtoja sitten on jos ei gnomea välttämättä halua, mutta se on sitten oman opettelun ja tutkimisen paikka se
<hahlo> on tämä panel-gnome vähän tutumpi
<Finnish> Kaverin koneeseen oli yhtäkkiä tullut tämmöinen virhe : gconf error failed to contact configuration server, the most common cause...
<Finnish> Mistähän vois olla kyse, etumaski menee mustaks ja heittää vaan tota erroria. Se oli yrittäny vanhemmanpuoleiseen koneeseensa laittaa muistikorttia muistikorttipaikkaan, siitä kait ne probleemat oli sit alkanu
<ath> Gnome tweak tool oli löytö, mutta tietääkös kukaan miten Ubuntuun saa sen Gnome shell extensions tms. paketin?
<gildean> ath: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/10/official-gnome-shell-extensions.html
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/MIcObx -> Official GNOME Shell Extensions Available In The WebUpd8 GNOME 3 PPA For Ubuntu 11.10 ~ Web Upd8: Ubuntu / Linux blog
<ath> Kiitos!
<gildean> aika typerää että noita ei tuu vakiona mukana
<Tekno> hei
<Tekno> mul puuttuu unitys se mis näkyy avoimet ikkunat
<Tekno> mist sen saa takas
<Tekno> no eikö kukaan tiedä
<ninnnu> Eiks Unityssä se oo yhdistetty siihe vasemmalla olevaan palkkiin?
<Tekno> jaa niin onki
<Tekno> no mut se menee piiloo
<Tekno> mite saa näkymää kokoajan
<ninnnu> emt, en käytä
<gildean> super+w on ihan kätsä pikanappi jos tarvii semmosta mäkkimäistä ohjelmanvaihtoa
<Tekno> kauhee
<Tekno> mite ton sivupalkin saa pysyy näkyvis
<gildean> aikasemmin sen astukset pysty tekemään compizconfig-settings-managerilla
<gildean> mut sit ne ominaisuudet poistetiin siitä, en tiiä onko ne jo tuotu takas
<tale> Tekno: Eikö se pysy näkyvissä automaattisesti? Miten sen saa pois näkyvistä?
<Tekno> emt se häviää ite
<gildean> tale: oletuskäytös taitaa olla "dodge active window"
<gildean> eli esim. fullscreenissä katoo sillon aina
<geekMePlease> Onko missään myynnissä usb-tikulle asennettuja puuttaavia 11.04 tai 11.10?
<geekMePlease> * olen jumissa virossa dongleni kanssa
<Iltsu> markkinarako
<geekMePlease> Oletteko saaneet Huawein E367 toimimaan 11.10 realese-version kanssa?
<geekMePlease> * jostain syystä kyseinen tikku lopetti toimintansa, kun päivitin beetasta kyseiseen versioon
<geekMePlease> aiheesta lisäa: http://askubuntu.com/questions/71048/unable-to-have-internet-connection-with-huawei-e367-mobile-broadband
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/wBjo01 -> 11.10 - Unable to have Internet Connection with Huawei E367, Mobile Broadband - Ask Ubuntu - Stack Exchange
<gildean> ootko koittanu ihan ekana poistaa sen mokkulan massamuistin käytöstä
<gildean> eli tyyliin sudo umount /dev/sr1
<geekMePlease> gildean: Ei ole sr1 olemassa, vain sr0
<geekMePlease> gildean: onko se se?
<geekMePlease> ei ole muita muistitikkuja koneessa kiinni
#ubuntu-fi 2011-10-27
<Mkaysi> Onko usb-modeswitch asennettuna?
<andyn> *tirsk*, mobiiliwebin läpi kubuntu-full kde-full asennukseen
<elias_a> andyn: No mikäs siinä. Siihenhän ne teleyritykset niitä nykyään kauppaavat.
<elias_a> Mun mobiilinetti on sitä paitsi nopeampi kuin ADSl.
<andyn> korvataan sitten tiedonsiirron laatu määrällä.
<andyn> sauniksen/elisan verkkojen nopeus pk-seudulla ei päätä huimaa
<tale> Hyvähän se, ettei huimaa. Huimaus on varsin epämiellyttävää.
<Tha-Fox> onko joku asennellu oneiricia läppäriin, jossa integroituna näyttiksenä Intelin 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device? meinasin ssh:n yli päivittää 11.04:stä, mutta ilmoittaa, että tuki on uudemmassa vajaata tuolle näyttikselle. lucidista eteenpäin tuolle on pitänyt laittaa liveCD:n kautta KMS takaisin päälle, jotta näytölle tulee jotain järkevää
<tale> Tha-Fox: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-intel-82852855gm-drivers-in-ubuntu-using-ppa.html
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/u4vFyv -> How to install Intel 82852/855GM drivers in Ubuntu Using PPA | Ubuntu Geek
<tale> Tha-Fox: Tuon mukaan tuo PPA lisäämällä tarvittavat osat saa asennettua sieltä.
<tale> Tha-Fox: Mahdollisesti järjestelmä osaa päivittääkin ne osat?
<gildean> upgraden yhteydessä perinteisesti otetaan ulkopuolist repot pois päältä
<gildean> ellei sitä tee tyyliin muuttamalla distron nimeä sources.lististä ja ajamalla dist-upgradea
<gildean> joka ei oo kauheen suositeltavaa
<Mkaysi> Toimiiko sekin? Miksei se ole suositeltavaa?
<gildean> koska se ei takaa että kaikki tarvittavat paketit tulee asennettua ja että kaikki uudet konffit menis kohilleen
<gildean> yleensä kyl kaikki toiminut tolleenkin, mutta oon lähinnä tehnyt sitä noilla arm-laitteilla joissa ei oo oikeeta tukea
<gildean> ja päivitykset on vaatinu pakettien pinnaamista jne.
 * Mkaysi on tehnyt sitä vain Debianilla. aptitude full-upgrade (dist-upgrade on alias full-upgradelle)
<gildean> jooh, ubuntulla se piti muistaakseni tehä tyyliin sudo apt-cache clean && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<gildean> ja siis tarkotuksella useampi upgrade-ajo
<gildean> eka dist-upgrade poistaa myös vanhat, toka upgrade koittaa päivittää kiltisti ja kolmas dist-upgrade pakottaa loputkin päivitykset
<gildean> ja sit boottia ja sormet ristiin :D
<gildean> normaalisti ei pidä koskaan ajaa dist-upgradea ennen upgraden ajamista
<gildean> siis kun ei oo päivittämässä distroa
<gildean> tai näin ainakin apt-teamin kaveri koitti opastaa joskus
<gildean> että jos haluu tehä täyden paketin päivityksen aptilla, niin ensin update, sitten upgrade ja sitten dist-upgrade
<gildean> koska dist-upgrade voi pahimmassa tapauksessa poistaa paketin jonka upgrade olisi päivittänyt kiltisti vaadittavaan versioon
<hate29> Mistä olisi apua kun videot "repeilee" ja myös ikkunoiden siirto työpöydällä aiheuttaa "repeilyä?" Käyttis ubuntu 11.10 ja nvidian näytönohjain.
<gildean> current-ajuri käytössä?
<hate29> Tällä hetkellä, kokeilin muitakin
<gildean> hmm, kuulostais kyllä et saattas olla väärät virkistystaajuudet käytössä
<gildean> oot tsekannu kaikki asetukset siitä nvidian-hallintapaneelista?
<hate29> Joo. nvidian paneelissa on sync to Vblank käytössä molemmissa kohdissa
<hate29> Mä en vaan tiedä mistä mä pääsen säätämään ton compizin asetuksia tässä unityssä.
<tale> hate29: Oletko muuttanut joitain asetuksia? Vai tuliko tuo "repeily" ihan tehdasasetuksilla?
<hate29> Ihan asennuksen alusta alkaen
<gildean> compizia pääsee säätämään kun asennat compizconfig-settings-managerin
<gildean> eli vaikka sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<hate29> gildean: oon asentanu mut mistä toi käynnistetään? päätteestä ei tommosta komentoo asennuksen jälkeen löydy.
<gildean> se on siellä nimellä ccsm
<hate29> Noni. Ilmanko ei löydy
<gildean> jeps
<gildean> mut se löytyy ihan dashista
<hate29> Ja tuolta sit pitäis virkistystaajuus vaihtaa?
<gildean> hmm, eiks virkistystaajuus aseteta siitä nvidian hallinnasta?
<hate29> Ei mulla oo siellä semmosta kohtaa ainakaan. Näyttää toki mikä se on mut ei voi vaihtaa
<gildean> mulla ei oo nvidiaa ni en osaa siinä suoraan auttaa
<hate29> Jep. Muutenkin mitä oon googlettanu niin toi 60 Hz on ihan pätevä
<hate29> Pitääkö toi composite sitten disabloida compizista vai millä se lähtee?
<hate29> Hmm. Nvidia näyttää virkistystaajuudeks 60 ja compiz taas käyttää taajuutta 50. Ton nyt ainakin korjaan kohdilleen
<gildean> sillä kuvittelis tearingingin katoavan
<Tha-Fox> tale: kiitoksia! laitan varpaat ristiin ja aloitan päivityksen
<hate29> gildean: olipa jännä. vaihdoin refresraten ja selailin muita kohtia tästä compizin asetuksista niin koko unity katos. Boottasin koneen ja näkyy vaan työpöytä. Mitään muuta en siis muuttanu
<gildean> joo, se on se ccsm semmonen kiva
<gildean> eli ainut vaihtoehto tossa oli sen ccsm:n asetusten resetointi
<gildean> ootas hetki
<hate29> Mites se ilman X:ää?
<gildean> http://www.tuxgarage.com/2011/04/missing-top-and-side-panels-in-unity.html
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/hLB5lK -> Missing top and side panels in Unity: Troubleshooting, Ubuntu Natty / Oneiric - TuxGarage: Tutorials, News, Troubleshooting
<gildean> tuolla kohassa reset compiz
<gildean> onnistuu komentoriviltä
<gildean> muistaakseni ton ongelman pysty välttämään kun laitto ccsm:n asetuksista "automatic plugin sorting":n pois päältä
<gildean> se automaatti onnistuu aina ottamaan kaikki plugarit pois päältä, jollon työpöytä ei toimi lainkaan
<gildean> tai voi siihen kyl launcherin tehä
<gildean> ja sitä kautta sen voi viel pelastaa
<hate29> Okei
<hate29> Pystytkö pasteen sen komennon kun en tosiaan pääse hirveesti tekeen mitään ilman X:ää. "en vaan osaa"
<gildean> sudo apt-get install links
<gildean> ihan ekana
<gildean> et pääset komentoriviltä webbiin
<gildean> tuo siis ihan yleinen vinkki
<gildean> esim. links www.google.com
<gildean> avaa googlen
<hate29> Juu
<Mkaysi> gildean: Miksei? Minä olen aina Debian Sidillä tehnyt päivitykset aptitude full-upgradella?
<gildean> ubuntulla se ei oo suositeltu tapa
<gildean> siihen on ubuntussa ihan oikeekin tapa, eli: sudo apt-get install update-manager-core
<gildean> ja sit sudo do-release-upgrade
<Mkaysi> Ok
<Alero> Jou jengi!
<Alero> Mulla on ongelma, johon en oleta teillä olevan suoraa vastausta, mutta koska googlellakaan ei sellaista ollut, te ootte mun viimeinen toivo!
<Alero> Päivitin ubuntu 10.10:n tolla ubuntun autoupdatella ja mun wifi lakkastoimimasta :(
<Alero> mulla on aspire one, internet ei tunne tähän ongelmaan vastausta
<Alero> tai sitten en tunne internettiä
<gildean> Alero: kuulostaa broadcomin ongelmalta, ootas hetki
<gildean> tod. näk. tolla b43:lla, eli sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<gildean> tossa vielä linkkiä: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/wKgSLQ -> WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<Alero> Kiitos Gildean!
<Alero> tutkin näitä!
<Alero> hö
<Alero> koitan kirjottaa tota ekaa komentoa päätteeseen mutta mitään ei tapahdu
<Alero> kirjotan  "lspci -vvnn | grep 14e4" ja painan enter, teksti katoo mut mitään ei tapahdu
<tale> Alero: Koitas kirjoittaa lspci -vvnn
<Alero> noni
<Alero> nyt tuli liuta
<tale> Alero: Tuo grep tarkoituksena on näyttää vain ne rivit joissa lukee sille annettu merkkijono. Nyt ei missään rivillä lukenut 14e4, siksi ei näkynyt mitään.
<Alero> ahaa!
<Alero> "02:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x / AR542x Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) [168c:001c] (rev 01)" tää on kaiketi se pätkä jota etin
<gildean> jes
<gildean> ah, toi onki vissiin tunnettu ongelma
<gildean> koitas sudo echo 'blacklist acer_wmi' >> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<gildean> ja sit boottia
<gildean> ilmeisesti acerin moduuli on jotenkin ristiriidassa ton atheroksen moduulin kanssa
<Alero> en tiiä toiminko jotenkin väärin mutta mulle tulee ilmotus "/etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf lupa evätty"
<tale> Alero: Pistä sudo eteen.
<gildean> et tehny sitä sudona?
<Alero> laitoin siis "sudo echo 'blacklist acer_wmi' >> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf" tän pätkän päätteeseen
<pesasa> sudo sh -c "echo 'blacklist acer_wmi' >> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf"
<pesasa> Eli sudo päti vain tuohon "echo 'blacklist acer_wmi'"-osuuteen, muttei enää tulostuksen ohjaukseen tiedostoon. Ja tavallisella käyttäjällähän ei ollut oikeuksia kirjoittaa kyseiseen tiedostoon.
<Alero> copypastesin ton eikä vielkään tapahtunu mitään
<Alero> se kysy ekalla kerralla salasanaa, ja annoin mun salasanan mut mitään ei tapahtunu. Koitin toisen kerran eikä se kysyny enää ees salasanaa
<Alero> :(
<andyn> |sudo tee lieneekin yleinen tapa putkittaa tiedostoon
<Echramath> Ei tuon sinällään pitäisi tehdä mitään.
<Alero> oisko nyt sen boottauksen aika?
<Echramath> ...ei pitäisi tulostaa siis.
<Echramath> Kyllä nyt vois boottia.
<Alero> yes sir!
<Alero> see you!
<Alero_> Jou taas!
<Alero> oho
<Alero> miten nyt menetellään? :)
<Alero1> :8|
<andyn> jaha, mulla on ilmeisesti jossain äiditön dpkg jauhamassa, levyvälimuistiin menee kolme gigaa.
<andyn> saakos jollain vippaskonstilla kiskottua sille edustaterminaalia takaisin. ei siis tällä hetkellä ole yhtään termistä jossa se olisi esim taustalla.
<Sysi> pelkästään dpkg:lle menee 3GB vai ylipäätään tuon verran kakkua ramissa?
<andyn> cachea toki
<andyn> ionicetin sen best-effortiksi joten ei haittaa käyttöä atm
<Alero1> Mites nyt?
<Alero1> pitäiskö tän nyt toimia vai onko vielä keinoja?
<Sysi> ei kai ramissa olevasta cachesta pitäis koskaa olla haittaa, ainakaa mitää mikä vaatis säätöä, päinvastoin
<hiskiboy> no turvallista matkaa
<rhkfin> Joo, nyt ois aika laittaa raid1-pakka rikki, kasvattaa toisen osioita, luoda uus raid1-pakka, kopioida toisesta datat sinne, kasvattaa toisen kokoa ja sit liittää pakkaan..
<rhkfin> livellä yritän nyt alkuun käsiks yksittäiseen levyyn, pitää ilmeisesti luoda pakka pakotettuna, yhdellä levyllä, kertoo intternetti
<re-G> laita raid5 tai zfs
<rhkfin> re-G: onko siitä kahdella levyllä mitään iloa, siis raid5:sta
<rhkfin> wikkipeedio sanoo että mdadm tukee täyttä vitosta kahdella levyllä. Nopeus raid1:n tasolla mut voi jatkossa kasvattaa tukemaan lisälevyjä
<rhkfin> no win, en lähde tähän junaan
<re-G> rhkfin: joo ei kahdella, mut aina voi laittaa enempi :)
<rhkfin> zfs:ssä on näköjään hauskuuksia mut ei nyt jaksais opetella mitään kikkailuja
<rhkfin> ja jos Mark sanoo että ext4 on default ni ei se VOI olla väärässä!!
<rhkfin> ja 'a native port of zfs for linux is in development'??
<rhkfin> ei oikein kuulosta voitolta
<mjr> ei oo tulossa distroihin ellei oracle muuta lisensointia
<rhkfin> !zfs
<lubotu3`> For information concerning ZFS and Ubuntu, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZFS
<rhkfin> löytyy tuolta PPA:sta näköjään ubuntullekin tuki
<rhkfin> Mut joo, ei kiitos maar.
<rhkfin> lvm tosin vois ehk
<rhkfin> ä kiinnostaa
<mjr> lvm on ihan kiva asia
<rhkfin> onko sillä vaikutusta suorituskykyyn+
<rhkfin> ?
<mjr> no ei käytännössä
<rhkfin> hmm.. en kyl keksi et tosta ois nyt varsinaista iloa kuitenkaan..
<rhkfin> Siis periaatteessa joo mut..
<rhkfin> osaako lvm itse siirrellä tiedot uusille levyille tmstms jos setuppia muutetaan?
<rhkfin> vg siis kertoo mitkä kaikki fyysiset levyt otetaan käyttöön, lv on 'osio' ja onko niin että tota lv:tä luodessa mun ei tarvi enää miettiä muuta kuin minkä kokoisia palikoita vg:n kokonaiskapasiteetista haluan millekin käyttöön?
<rhkfin> Ja raidhan toimii tosta alemmalla tasolla, eli laitetaanko raid1 peilaamaan koko levyt vai miten pelataan jos haluaa vain osan datasta peilattuna, tehdäänkö sille oma vg ja sit ei-raidatusta oma?
<mjr> yleensä raidi laitetaan lvm:n alle joo
<mjr> lvm itsekin osaa tehdä joitain raidimaisia asioita, ainakin stripetyksen, en oo varma mirrorista
<mjr> ja joo, muuten suunnilleen noin
<rhkfin> ja ilmeisesti jos haluan rootin SDD:lle ja datat perinteisille, teen eri vg:t näille?
<rhkfin> itseasiassa wiikkipiidia kertoi jotain linux-lvm:n raid1-jutusta.. tutustutaanpas..
<mjr> Tekisin varmaan erilliset joo. Kyllä sitä voi muistaakseni käskyttää järjestämään asioita tietyllä tavalla mutta lisäsäätöä kyllä.
<rhkfin> Mitenkäs LVM käyttäytyy sit recoverytilanteessa? Eli jos käynnistää liven niin saako lvm-levyn käyttöön ja - mistä tietää mistä levyltä mitäkin löytyy, vai eikö tiedä?
<mjr> jos ei muuten niin asentaa lvm-paketin livelle bootattua, en tiiä onko ubuntu-livessä oletuksena
<mjr> kyllä sitä voi kysyä siltä, en nyt muista miten
<rhkfin> ja vielä, kaikkien levyjenhän ei tarvitse olla mukana lvm:ssä lainkaan?
<mjr> jos alla on yks raidi niin sitten vastaus toki on "tolla raidilla"
<mjr> eihän toki
<rhkfin> ei oo livessä ilmeisesti lvm-työkaluja mukana
<mjr> aptilla asentuu (jos on verkko)
<rhkfin> jees, alkaa hahmottumaan..
<rhkfin> joo, mdadm:n jo laitoin
<rhkfin> lisäsuolan tuo että pitäis eka luoda yhdelle levylle raid1+lvm+osiot, kopioida datat ja sit lisätä toinen levy kaveriks ja toivoa että synkkaus toimii
#ubuntu-fi 2011-10-28
<rhkfin> toi lvm recovery ei oikein näytä hienolta puuhalta jos konffeja pitää lukea dd:llä levyltä..
<rhkfin> voi tietty olla että se on tullut tosta eteenpäin sitten noiden blogautusten mitä löydän
<czr> ei tuolla konffiksella tarvi lvm recoverya
<czr> vaan raid-syncin pelkästään
<czr> jos ymmärsin järjestyksen oikein. levy -> md -> lvm -> lv -> fs
<czr> (lvm = pv + vg toki)
<rhkfin> czr: siis toipumiseen ainoastaan raid-sync? totta, se riittää, ja halutessaan voi ilmeisesti iskeä isomman levyn kiinni
<rhkfin> ja säätää lvm myöhemmin hyödyntämään koko tilaa
<czr> no tota. riippuu vahan mita tuolla raidilla haet
<czr> teoriassa haluasit varmaan lisata sen levyn raiditasolla
<czr> ja sit tehda uuden pv:n lisätilalle. en tosin ole harrastanu noita kasvatuksia mdadm:inilla koskaan
<czr> hw-raid +lvm = nom nom.
<mjr> ei vaan kasvattaa sitä olemassaolevaa pv:tä
<czr> hmm. totta
<mjr> linuxin softaraidiin levyn lisääminen hoituu kyllä
<mjr> ja toi lvm-kasvatus sen perään
<czr> näköjään on pvresize. mut en ole harrastanu
<czr> luonu yleensä vain uuden pv:n, lisänny sen vanhaan vg:hen ja presto.
<mjr> mää oon toistaiseksi vaan muuttanut raid-5:n 6:ksi
<rhkfin> synkkaako raid aina systeemissä jo olemassaolevan levyn tiedot sinne lisättävään eikä missään tapauksessa (ellei toisin käsketä?) toisin päin?
<rhkfin> ja onko (lvm:n ja raid:n ulkopuolelle, erilliselle levylle) asennettavan järjestelmän käyttöönoton yhteydessä kuin triviaali ottaa toi raid+lvm-setti käyttöön, eli kuin paljon tietoa niistä säilyy itse pakassa?
<rhkfin> raid taitaa löytyä melkein itsekseen mutta onko jotain mielekkäämpää keinoa kuin kaivaa lvm:n datat dd:llä pakasta? (joo, tai ottaa joku konffitiedosto talteen)
<n1ko> on triviaalia ja perustuu uutuusvertailuun
<rhkfin> n1ko: kerro lisää?
<n1ko> mitä kerron? lyöt levyt kiinni ja käytät
<n1ko> tieto niistä on itse levyillä ja skannerit katsoo mitä sieltä löytyy
<rhkfin> aika jees
<rhkfin> raid tunnistui aikanaan nätisti ubuntun alternatella, LVM:stä lukiessa ei ole oikein vakuuttanut mutta hienoa jos homam on edennyt tolle tasolle
<czr> on se ollu tuolla tasolla ties kuinka kauan jo
<czr> sen metan saa kaivettua lv-alueen lopusta
<czr> isompi ongelma on jos ei ole mitään backuppia, levyt on "sikin sokin", osa puuttuu, ja pitäis rekonstruoida mahdollisimman paljon takas
<makinen> tajusinpa etten ole muistanut asentaa xeyes-applettia
<Iltsu> se on tärkee
<makinen> se pitää asentaa ensimmäisena aina
<makinen> tosin en taida osata tähän 11.10:n gnome 2:een :|
<czr> xeyes on loistava softa ssh -X:n testaamiseen
<czr> kevyt ja näkee about hyvin nopeasti kuin pahasti yhteys lägittää/droppaa
<jjo> ei kai 11.10:ss aole mitään gnome2:sta
<czr> plus ei ole riippuvuuksia
<makinen> emt mikä tää on
<makinen> mut ei se oletus ainakaan, kun ei suostunut käynnistyy mun näytönohjaimella
<makinen> enkä puhu unitystä
<makinen> joku fallback tää on
<jjo> gnome3:n saa käyntiin ilman gnome shelliä
<jjo> sitä mäkin käytän
<Sysi> pelkkä gnome3 on aika rampa
<makinen> aa joo toi gnome shell ei käynnistynyt
<jjo> sen saa toimimaan jotakuinkin samalla tavalla kuin gnome2:n
<jjo> Sysi: mitä tässä nyt sit on niin rampaa
<Sysi> palkit?
<jjo> mitä niistä?
<makinen>  1459 ?        Ssl    0:00          \_ gnome-session --session=gnome-classic
<Sysi> muistaakseni ne oli aika rammat
<jjo> saman noi palkit tekee kuin kakkosessakin
<makinen> toi varmaan tekee tän gnome 2:n kaltaiseksi
<Sysi> hm, voi olla jotai ubuntu-pätsäystä, mää kokeilin fedoralla
<makinen> mut miten hitossa noihin palkkeihin lisätään appletteja
<jjo> makinen: alt+mouse2
<ath> Ei kait ole edes apia enää mihinkään apletteihin.
<ath> Muuttunut se koko pohja kuulemma.
<Sysi> mulle passas gnome-shell kyllä, melkeen vaihdoin xfce:stä siihen
<makinen> jjo: ty
<Sysi> jos kubuntulla toimis nyt mun äänikortti niin vois sihen siirtyä
<makinen> ois mullekin passanut mut radeon-ajuri kaatui puskuriylivuotoon kun gnome shellin yritti käynnistää
<Sysi> unitystä ois 2D mutta mää(kään) en tykänny kauheasti
<jjo> mä puolestani tykkään siitä, että mun työpöydät on gridissä
<jjo> ja niitä on kiinteä määrä
<jjo> siksi gnome shell ei paljon lämmitä
<Sysi> dynaamisuus ei haitannu, senki sais vissiin muutettua gconfista/dconfista/lisäosalla
<makinen> jjo: miten tähän saa jonkin kivan teeman?
<makinen> nyt on oranssia ja harmaata sekaisin
<makinen> hyi
<Sysi> gnome-tweak-tool
<jjo> mulla on tässä joku tumma oletusteema
<jjo> ikoniteeman vaihdoin komentoriviltä
<makinen> joku vinkkas gnome shellille hyvän teeman mut sitä ei tosiaan voi käyttää ku ei koko gnome shell toimi
<Sysi> adwaita, greybird ja zukitwo taitaa olla vähän ainoita teemoja
<Sysi> zuki on aika buginen
<Sysi> nuo siis ubuntun defaultin lisäksi, ambianceko se on
<makinen> ei toi oikein vaihda valikkojen värejä
<makinen> kubuntun puolella on kivat värit mut en tykkää siitä tällä irkkausläppärillä
<makinen> ja no koko kde 4 tökkii ihan hemmetisti taas tällä näytönohjaimella
<Sysi> efektit pois
<makinen> no joo mut gnome on ihan ok
<Sysi> greybird on xfce:llä tosi kiva, en oo ihan varma miten se toimii gnomella
<Sysi> löytyy repoista
<makinen> tässä on liian monta paikkaa säätä teemoja
<makinen> pitäiskö gnome-tweak-toolin ottaa atm uusi teema käyttöön?
<makinen> window theme -asetus ei muuta mitään
<makinen> GTK+ theme -asetus taas muuttaa, mut siinä on vain muutama eri vaihto
<makinen> vaihtoehto
<gildean> nord on hyvä teema
<gildean> tossa oli toi sivu vielä noihin extensioneihin: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/10/official-gnome-shell-extensions.html
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/MIcObx -> Official GNOME Shell Extensions Available In The WebUpd8 GNOME 3 PPA For Ubuntu 11.10 ~ Web Upd8: Ubuntu / Linux blog
<makinen> toi on vähän liian tumma mun makuun, mut voisin kyllä kokeilla, _jos_ mulla toimisi gnome shell
<Sysi> gnome3:ssa voi teemottaa ikkunanreunat, gtk:n ja shellin
<Sysi> muistaakseni pitää kirjautua uudelleen että ikkunanreunat vaihtuu
<gildean> toi oli sen nordin sivu: http://0rax0.deviantart.com/art/GNOME-Shell-Nord-214295138
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/gSOgeU -> GNOME Shell: Nord by *0rAX0 on deviantART
<makinen> haluaisin gtk+-teemoja lisää
<makinen> paneelit ja ikkunoiden reunukset vaalealla värillä ja oranssin pois kun valitsee jonkun kohdan valikoista
<makinen> gildean: joo tossa se näyttää hyvälle, mut ei tosiaan voi asentaa kun mulla on gnome fallback shell käytössä
<Sysi> kokeile greybirdiä
<makinen> ei löytynyt repoista
<Sysi> hmm, missähän paketissa se on
<Sysi> en oo ihan varma onko se gray vai grey, mutta xubuntun oletusteema
<makinen> xubuntu-artworkissa oli
<makinen> mut toi on vieläkin liian tumma
<makinen> tai no valikoissa on sentään kiva väri kun korostaa jotain menun optiota
<makinen> eiku ei olekaan :D
<makinen> oli joku vanhalla teemalla käynnissä oleva termis jota katoin
<makinen> onks noi nyt sit gtk3-themejä
<makinen> joo vissiin
<makinen> ehkä rasittavinta ikinä etsiä käyttöliittymään kunnollisia teemoja
<makinen> saakohan tähän gnome 2:n asennettua?
<makinen> testaanpa xfce:tä jos se ois oletuksena kivannäköinen
<gildean> gnome2 ei saa mihkään uuteen distroon enää
<makinen> höh
<Sysi> xfce on konservatiivinen
<czr> makinen, tee omat teemat
<czr> niin ei tarvi etsia
<makinen> ei oo oikein taitoa luoda värimaailmaltaan yhteensopivaa teemaa
<czr> no tuskin se muillakaan sormea naksauttamalla on tullut
<makinen> ois kuitenkin tulipunaiset paneelit, valkoiset ikkunanreunukset ja keltainen taustakuva
<makinen> ja muutenkin mielenkiinto on vähän muissa asioissa
<makinen> mistä saan xfce:hen virtuaalidesktopit
<makinen> tai appletit jossa ne näkyy
<Sysi> pitäis olla vakiona palkissa, voit ainaki lisätä paneeliin niinku muutki
<Sysi> jos asensit pelkän xfce:n etkä xubuntu-desktopppia niin asenna xfce4-goodies
<makinen> ah
<makinen> tästä virittämisestä tulee ihan 90-luku mieleen
<Sysi> xfce:n upstream-defaultit on aika ysäri, xubuntun aavistuksen vähemmän, mutta sen idea on olla simppeli ja konservatiivinen
<makinen> joo just asennan lubuntu-desktopia
<re-G> makinen: laita w95
<makinen> re-G: windowsiin menee aina pahemmin hermo ku linuxiin
<Sysi> kyllä leenuxiinki voi hajota ihan kunnolla
<ath> Toisaalla juuri ihmetellään miksi koneen käynnistymisestä kestää 10-15 minuuttia, ja vasta sitten fn+näppäin -yhdistelmät alkavat toimia. :)
<reukku> tein asennuksessa n.6giga swapin ni miten sen saa helpoimmin kutistettua vaikka puoleen?
<reukku> voinko windowsissa vaan poistaa sen ja sitten tehdä uuden swapin gpartedilla? vaikka..
<Echramath> Ensin on tietysti varmistuttava, ettet oikeasti kuitenkin halua kuutta gigaa muistia.
<reukku> jaah
<Echramath> Voit poistaa sen linuxissakin. Pitää vaan swapoffilla ottaa se pois käytöstä.
<reukku> no kerro haluanko :)
<Echramath> Paljonko sulla on muistia?
<reukku> 2g
<Echramath> Onhan se sitten vähän suuri.
<reukku> swap off ja mitä sitten?
<Echramath> Sitten voit sohia sitä sillä gpartedillä.
<reukku> jaa se on niin helppoa
<Echramath> Hmm toinen kysymys onkin se, mitä sillä tilalla olis tarkoitus tehdä.
<Echramath> Ehkä sittenkin livelevyllä jos haluat esim. jatkaa juuriosiota sen päälle.
<reukku> ei mitään mutta oon ymmärtäny että se on liian iso muistiin nähden
<reukku> haluisin vaan pienemmäksi
<Echramath> Jaa, no sitten poista se ja lue uusi tilalle.
<Echramath> On se vähän iso, jos joku prosessi villiintyy sulla on 1/4 muistista oikeaa muistia ja loput swappia.
<reukku> sitten mulla on kaks ext4 osiota, toinen home ja toinen mikä lie ni onko niisäkin jotain pielessä?
<tale> reukku: Jos et tarvi sitä levytilaa johonkin muuhun, ei ole mitään haittaa vaikka Swap-osio on kolme kertaa keskusmuistin kokoinen.
<Echramath> Kone on melekoisen juustossa ennenkuin kerneli ampuu sen prosessin alas.
<Echramath> Tai tuollainen logiikka siinä ainakin ennen oli, uudet levyt voi olla nopeampia.
<reukku> mulla on vanha kone
<reukku> mut haittaako kaks ext4 osiota, molemmat jotain 20-30 gigaa. voiko ne olla noin?
<Echramath> Miksipä se haittaisi.
<Echramath> Siis: siihen aikaan kun se 2x muistin määrä vielä päti, se päti sen takia, että ensinnäkin koneissa oli liian vähän muistia siihen nähden, mitä niillä tehtiin, ja toisekseen sille oli myös järkevä yläraja, koska jos muistia olisi tarvittu enemmän, olisi pakko ostaa lisää fyysistä muistiakin.
<reukku> no kun on 2gigaa muistia ni minkä kokoiseksi laitan uuden swapin että se on tolkullinen?
<Echramath> Oisko joku 3-4 mitään. Tietysti jos käyttää hibernaatiota tarvii enemmän?
<reukku> ok, pitää kokeilla. kiitokset avusta
<reukku> olipa helppoa :)
<reukku> muutenkin hienosti on linux parantunu sitten viime näkemän
<makinen> miten gnomesta saa äänet disabloitua
<makinen> saako jonkn paketin poistamalla
<re-G> makinen: vaiha teemaks none
<re-G> ääni-
<makinen> oiskohan nyt disabloitu
<Arch> moro, en oikein ymmärrä noita prosessori arkkitehtuurijuttuja joten, jos lataan jonkun linux jakelun vanhalle ibm läppärille niin mikä siihen pitää valita. i686 CPU vai x86-64 ?
<Arch> *x86-64 CPU
<inz> Riippuu vähän, että kuinka vanha, mutta luultavasti i686
<gildean> siin ei oo mitään tarraa mikä kertos minkä prossun se on syöny?
<Arch> 32 bittinen käyttis siinä on ollut ainakin aina
<gildean> se ei sinällään tarkota mitään
<gildean> jos siinä on nyt joku toimiva käyttis, niin sieltähän sen prossun mallin näkee
<inz> Yleensä myös googlella löytää, minkälaisen prosessorin on voinut syödä.
<Arch> jaa siinä on nyt xubuntu, mistäs sen näkee siellä sitten
<gildean> terminaalista
<gildean> esim. cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Arch> ok, mitäs muuten tapahtuu jos asentaa väärän version
<gildean> et voi
<gildean> 64bit ei lähe ees käyntiin jos prossu ei tue niitä käskykantoja
<gildean> siis edes se asennus ei lähe käyntiin
<Arch> tarkoitin että jos asennan x64 vaikka pitäisi olla i686
<ath> Niin juurikin.
<gildean> niinku sanoin, 32bit toimii aina, 64bit et voi edes asentaa jos se ei toimi
<gildean> se ilmottaa heti että hae oikee versio
<Arch> ai selvä :) näyttäisi tässä olevan inter pentium III mobile cpu
<ath> Joo, sitten toi i686.
<gildean> heh, eli aika vanha :D
<gildean> se on just ja just i686
<ath> Noh, ei nyt sentään just ja just.
<Arch> eli esim i386 käy hyvin
<ath> Sekin käy, mutta mitähän nyt olet asentamassa?
<Arch> varmaan arc linux tai debian
<Arch> haluun kokeilla kaikkia
<ath> Jännä jos jostain löytyy sekä i386 ja i686
<gildean> niihän se olikin, i686 = pentium pro - p3
<Arch> siis arc linuxilta i686 ja debianilta i386
<gildean> jostain löytyy kyl sekä i486, i686 ja amd64
<ath> jaah
<gildean> mut tuskin samasta julkasusta i386 ja i686
<Arch> niin joo ei löydykkään
<gildean> koska i386 on yleisnimitys kaikille 32-bittisille arkkitehtuureille
<mjr> käytännössä afaik debiankaan ei oikeesti enää pyöri oikeella 386:lla
<mjr> se on vaan joo yleisnimitys joka on jäänyt
<Arch> onko se niin että mitä pienempi numero sen heikommalla prossulla pyörii
<ath> Ei, koska se on vaan nimeämiskäytäntö.
<gildean> Arch: joo, mut älä otat tota i386 osotuksena heikosta tehotarpeesta
<gildean> vaan yleinen nimitys 32-bittisille
<Arch> joo tajusin :)
<Arch> joo mutta kiitoksia avusta, moro
<harto> mikäköhän vois olla ubuntu-läppärissä vikana, kun on wlanilla kiinni ja tästä on netti 'hyytynyt' useamman kerran tänään
<harto> ei vaan enää dataa kulje, vaikka muilla laitteilla yhteys pelaa
<harto> network-daemonin uudelleenkäynnistys korjaa ongelman, mutta tietty vähän käyttöä hankaloittaa jos 5-15 minuutin välein saa olla sitä restarttaamassa
<harto> koneeseen ei olla tehty mitään muutoksia, ainut mikä on muuttunu ni yks 10.04-kone tuli lisää mut siitäkin on jo 4 päivää ja tää ongelma alko ilmetä vasta tänään
<harto> kaapelimodeemi ja reititinkin on kokeiltu buutata; ei vaikutusta
<Sysi> mikä wlan-kortti?
<harto> 03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Wireless WiFi Link 5300
<harto> pakko lähtee kaupoille mut heittäkää vaan jos tulee jotain mieleen, seurailen irkkiä luurista
<gildean> kuulostas vähäsen kyl hardisvialta
<gildean> esim. joku suoja lähteny vähäsen irti ja koskee nyt wlan-antenniin
<gildean> toisaalta ei välttis, mut vaikee sanoa
<gildean> suosittelisin googlettamaan onko nyt tullu just jotain päivitystä mikä sen rikkos
<ikkeT> hei, missäs vika kun oneiric muutti unityssä kielen enkuksi, eikä kielivalinta anna valita harmaana olevaa suomi valintaa?
<ikkeT> siis päivityksessä.... ja language-support-fi on asennettu
<ikkeT> eikä gdm korvikkeessa ole kielivalikkoa
<tale> ikkeT: Jos kielipaketit on asennettuna vika lienee siinä gdm:n korvikkeessa joka ei tajua asettaa kieltä suomeksi.
<tale> ikkeT: Tästä voi olla apua: http://porixi.l-a.fi/Ubuntu_tutuksi#Suomeksi
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/QcUW0f -> Ubuntu tutuksi – Porixi
<tale> ikkeT: Tai tästä: http://porixi.l-a.fi/Monikansallista
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/o4WIM6 -> Monikansallista – Porixi
<gildean> varmista siinä kielivalinnassa että suomesta on asennettu koko kielipaketti eikä vaan osia siitä
<gildean> muistelen että toi oli joku tunnettu bugi upgradessa
<ikkeT> itse asiassa, poistin lag....fi että oisin asentanut sen uusiksi, eikä sitä löydy enää. näemmä puutuu oneiric repoista
<ikkeT> ah, lopulta. lightdm ei oletuksena näytä kielivalikkoa, ja control center bugaa, vastaus löytyy käyttäjätilin asetuksista. sieltä sai vaihdettua.
<rhkfin> Oon vihdoin vaiheessa jossa asennan lvm-setuppia ssd:lle. Pitääkö paikkansa että /boot pitää olla 'tavallisella' osiolla eikä voi olla LVM:n sisällä?
<ighea> juu
<ighea> kernelissä ei ole työkaluja LVM-osioiden käsittelyyn
<ighea> tosin tuskinpa sitä mikään käynnistyslataaja osaisi sieltä lvm:n sisältäkään lukea..
<rhkfin> oke
<AiDEN> Hey, Anyone :)?
<shanttu> tosi noobi kysymys: eihän virtualbox kuluta ramia kun se ei ole käynnissä?
<ninnnu> ei
<shanttu> hyvä. kiitos
<shanttu> tuntui että netbook alkoi hidastelemaan, joten pitää etsiä syytä muualta
<ninnnu> ellei sulla sit ole jotain vboxin taustapalveluja (ehkä jotai verkkoleluja) päällä, mutta "sudo /etc/init.d/virtualbox stop" sulkenee nekin
<ighea> shanttu: onko htop tuttu?
<shanttu> ighea, on toki ja tarkkaillut kyllä
<ighea> hidastelu voi johtua myös siitä että jokin vuotaa ja järjestelmä on keksinyt swapata
<shanttu> mietin tyhmänä josko vbox söisi muistia näkymättömästi ja siksi kysyin
<shanttu> swappia ei näytä juuri kuluvan
<ighea> ei olisi ollut tyhmä kysymys jos oltaisiin omenaX-kanavalla
<Echramath> Miksi se siellä eroaa?
<ighea> hassuliöösääks jättää sovellusket taustalle rullaamaan vaikka sulkisi akkunat ellei sovelluksia nimenomaisesti sulje
<Sysi> sinällään ihan kätsy ideologia
<ighea> jaa'a, huvinsa kullakin
<gildean> rasittava se on
<Sysi> mää oon tottunu sulkemaan ohjelmat pikanäppäimillä niin en tuota juuri huomaakkaan
<gildean> nii, osx:ssä on pakko opetella hirvee määrä pikanäppäimiä jotta se käyttö ois sujuvaa
<gildean> se on ihan ok, mut välillä suht rasittavaa ku haluis vaan klikkailla
<gildean> ja ei, hiirieleet ei sovi mulle
<Sysi> oikeen minkää hiirellä käyttö ei oo sujuvaa, uuden kde:n tai gnomen saa kyllä twiikattua aika hyväksi mutta silti häviää näppikselle nopeudessa ja avrmuudessa
<gildean> toki, mut välillä on kiva vaan klikkailla
<gildean> imho win7 toimiikin pelkällä hiirellä klikkailtavana parhaiten
<Sysi> sopivasti säädettynä kohtuullinen, scrollaus on vaan ihan järkyttävä
<gildean> ighea: sain muuten ne trim-slicet mistä mainitsin :D
<gildean> pari viikkoa takaperin
<ighea> gildean: no kuis rullaa
<ighea> gildean: ja ihan monikossa.. hommasit urakalla? :i
<gildean> ihan hauskoja vehkeitä
<gildean> kaks pyysin saman tien ku tarjosivat
<gildean> ajattelin tehä sille oneiric installerin näin ensalkuun
<gildean> natty niillä on itellä tarjolla, mutta hyvin toi oneirickin toimii
<gildean> ni aattelin paketoida samantien uuden installerin ja julkasta sen
<gildean> ryyditän jollain omalla puukotuksella vielä, hyvä siitä tulee
<gildean> hahmottelin pikkasen jo sivuakin sille: http://julkinen.salaliitto.com/trimslice/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/PcfDU7 -> Unity
<ighea> no mitenkä ne laitteet kiihtyy kuvan kanssa nykyisellä ajurikannalla
<ighea> kerneli 3.1:ssä taisi ainakin olla niille herkkuja
<gildean> kehnosti
<gildean> en oo viel ees katellu noin uusia puita
<gildean> binääri-ajuri on vieläkin alphassa
<ighea> binääriajurien onnea
<ighea> sopivat niin täydellisesti softamaailmaan, jossa rajapinnat laitetaan uusiksi vähintään joka kuukausi :P
<gildean> muutenkin toi gles-tuki on aika vajaata vielä
<ighea> kerneli tai X, kuitenkin jokin on präks
<gildean> vähäsen tässä mietinki että nyt ku muutenkin arm-puolella 12.04 keskittyy enemmän servereihin, ni teen itekkin saman
<gildean> esim. kaks trim-sliceä, hallittava kytkin, modeemi ja ulkoset levyt yhteen pakettiin
<ighea> parempi vaan keskittyä niihin ruuduttomiin ratkaisuihin, videopuoli on aina niin ankeeta :P
<ighea> sitten kun rauta on tarpeeksi kovaa niin llvmpipella hienouksia ruudulle ;)
<gildean> ainakin säätöä on vähemmän mitä vähemmä on ruutuja
<ighea> intel atom 1.33GHz plaaplaa pyörittää jo glxgearssia hurjat 80FPS
<ighea> kyll se siitä, seuraavassa mesapäivityksessä taitaa tullakin jo sitten se hurja textures_from_pixmaps-tuki niin voi katsella tökkivää  compizia
<gildean> jooh, no kylhän tota saa hilattua, esim tolla toshiba ac100:lla, jossa on aika lailla sama yhistelmä kun trimslicessä.eli tegra2 ja hilpareet tulee jotain tällästä:
<gildean> 17:31 < xranby> ohh i see java lwjgl opengl-es accelerated gears running at 140fps!!
<gildean> toi siis tuolta #ac100
<ighea> epäilen että on kiihdytetty :P
<czr_> gildean, uusi tuttavuus toi trim-slice, ootko kokeillu käytännössä?
<ighea> http://trimslice.com/web/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/NxCEBZ -> Trim-Slice | cool in more than one way
<gildean> czr_: mulla on siis kaks tollasta
<gildean> lähettivät mulle hakkeroitavaks
<czr_> hmm. ajuri ilmeisesti binary blob joka sidottu tiettyy kerneliversioon, mut pelkkä android?
<czr_> vai vanilla myös? ja mikä versio?
<ighea> hakkerointi on niin kaamean löysä termi nykyään
<gildean> czr_: mä käytän tohon 2.6.38:n yhteyteen tehtyä ajuria
<gildean> l4t:stä
<gildean> l4t= linux for tegra
<czr_> no lähinnä se mitä kysyin on et voitko kääntää oman kernelin siten että tegralla toimii edelleen opengl? (es edes)
<ighea> riippuu miten mörkylä on rakennettu
<ighea> että tarjotaanko pelkkä binääri vai nvidian tapaan vähän yhteensopivuuskerrosta
<ighea> mutta taitaa se olla se ikävämpi vaihtoehto
<gildean> czr_: niinku sanoin, ni en oo uudempia puita ees kokeillu, mutta välillä 2.6.36-2.6.38 ei oo ollu ongelmia eri kerneleillä
<czr_> gildean, olet kääntänyt omalla konffiksella?
<gildean> ei, ihan vakkareilla
<czr_> ok
<gildean> tai mitä tuolta kysellä ja katellu
<ighea> itse odottelen tätä http://www.raspberrypi.org/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/vqt5G6 -> Raspberry Pi | An ARM GNU/Linux box for $25. Take a byte!
<ighea> toivottavasti ei käy kuten openpandoralle
<mjr> Tjoo-oh. Olis se hauska kun olis edes joku arm-integroitu näyttis vapaalla ajurilla.
<gildean> kylhän se framebufferillakin pyörii ihan ok
<czr_> ah, toi on compulabin
<czr_> uhuh, hihi.
<czr_> compulab autorouttaa suurimman osan kamoistansa
<gildean> en oo niin tarkasti tutustunu
<ighea> "autorouttaa"?
<gildean> pistivät vaan postia ku oon tolle ac100:lle tehny jonku verran sälää, ja tarjosivat ilmasiks
<czr_> gildean, ei huono diili
<czr_> ighea, autoroute on toiminto elektroniikkasuunnittelusoftissa missa softa etsii optimoidut reitit vedoille eri piirilevyn kerrosten ja komponenttien jalkojen yms valilla
<czr_> aka, laiskan miehen ratkaisu
<czr_> se yleensa kostautuu pitkalla juoksulla
<ighea> niin vähän aattelinkin
<ighea> eikä nuo trimslicet kaikin puolin mitään voittoja ole
<ighea> muutama arvostelu on hieman itkenyt laadusta
<czr_> eipä tässä maailmassa mikään ole
<gildean> lähinnä tommosiks thinclienteiks aika siistejä
<ighea> vai ovat ne tuota raspberrypi:tä hinkanneet jo yli 5 vuotta, huoh
<ighea> mikä nykymaailmassa kestää
<czr_> en usko et juuri tuota raspberry pi:tä
<czr_> koska se soc ei ole 5 vuotta vanha todellakaan
<gildean> ja just semmonen yhdistelmälaite serveri/yhdyskäytävähässäkkä vois olla hauska projekti
<czr_> gildean, no itseäni ehkä .. just ja just voisi kiinostaa kahden dvi:n ja audion ratkaisu
<czr_> lähinnä desktop-"jotain"-palvelimeksi
<ighea> onkohan tuommonen tehokulutusmittari vaan liian epätarkka vähävirtaiselle taitotekniikalle
<ighea> tai liekö rikki
<ighea> löin intel atom -laitteen kiinni siihen ja W MAX näyttää nollaa
<czr_> osa niista tarvii aika paljon virtaa menevaksi lapi jotta saavat itse jannitetta kaynnistyakseen
<czr_> mut voi toki myos riippua laittesta
<ighea> jännitteen näyttää mutta virta ja teho on nollaa
<ighea> kaippa sitä sitten tarttis hienomman laitteen jos meinaa umpc-tasoista värkkiä mitata
<czr_> laita yleismittarin virtamittariosa siihen, muuntajan ja laitteen valiin
<czr_> se on DC:ta kuitenkin niin suht helppo mitata tarvittavalla tarkkuudella
<czr_> ja sit miittaat jannitteen rinnalla eri kuormissa ja lasket tehot itse
<czr_> kaksi mittaria samanaikaisesti tietty optimi
<ighea> olisi tehty jos muttei ole yleismittaria
<rhkfin> kohtuullisen haastavaa rakentaa ekaa kertaa lvm:ää.. Perussysteemin sain sen päälle pystyyn, nyt rupesin siirtämään datalevyjä raid1+lvm-konffiin.. Buuttasin ja pääsin busyboxiin.. Missäköhän nyt onnistuin...
<rhkfin> Tää on vähän pidempi projekti kun suunnittelin...
<ighea> varmaan että ei löytänyt root-osiota
<rhkfin> hmm.. nii joo..
<ighea> noh, miniläppäristä tuo ottaa jo vähän tietoja pihalle sentään
<czr_> ighea, itseasiassa tuli tuossa mieleen et paras ratkaisu on itseasiassa virtarajoittava labrapoweri
<czr_> niin sit ei tarvi miettia muuntajan epatehokkuutta yms
<czr_> vaan voi mitata suoraan sen kuorman ilman lisähäröjä
<czr_> plus pärjää yhdellä powerilla (säädettävä jännite ja virtarajoitin siinä niin riittää)
<czr_> tosin todennäkyisyys et sulla sellainen olisi mut ei yleismittaria on alle 0.1
<ighea> jos viittii investoida tai on pääsy käyttämään
<czr_> jos elektroniikkaa harrastaa niin se maksaa itsensä aika nopeasti takaisin, ja saa suht laadukkaita suht halvallakin (~100 - 150e)
<gildean> rhkfin: näkyykö siellä joku raidi kuitenki?
<rhkfin> ighea: missä/mitä pitää tönäistä että ehkä löytäiskin rootin..?
<rhkfin> gildean: noi ei oo raidattuja
<gildean> rhkfin: eli jos pistät cat /proc/mdstat
<rhkfin> raid ei kata roottia
<rhkfin> mut se dataosio minkä se kattaa, näkyy kyllä
<gildean> okei, no jos vaan loggaat pois busyboxista?
<rhkfin> ja saan rootin mountattua
<gildean> ctrl+d
<rhkfin> kirjoittelin exit ja sain kernel panicin
<rhkfin> restarttaan
<ighea> no jos saat rootin mountattua niin silloin kai bootloaderin root-parametri on väärin
<ighea> eikä mitään sen kaameampaa
<ighea> itse en ole lvm:llä ja raidilla leikkinyt
<ighea> mitä nyt joskus kokeilin vuosia sitten ja totesin että ihan kiva, mutta ei.
<rhkfin> ighea: keikin samoilla linjoilla ;) En oo ihan vielä varma..
<ighea> juupa juu, maksimikuormalla näyttää 18 W ja lähes idlatessa nollaa.. ei kai sitten vaan virta riitä laskutoimituksiin ;P
<ighea> jos tuota nyt edes on uskominen. tarkoitettu varmaan hieman järeämmille kodinkoneille
<rhkfin> gildean: ctrl+d tosiaan jatkaa boottia normaalisti!?
<rhkfin> gildean: mitä toi tarkoittaa että se noin tekee?
<rhkfin> miten korjata?
<ighea> kai siihen tulostuu virheilmoitus?
<rhkfin> ei
<rhkfin> voiko se keksiä tommosen kun päätin mountata uuden osion /homeksi ilman sen kummempia toimenpiteitä..?
<rhkfin> eli jos fstabin palauttaa niin toimisko taasen.. kokeillaan..
<rhkfin> SSD:llä buuttailu on aika nopeeta ;)
<ighea> jaha... tarkkuusväli taitaakin olla 0.01 - 16 A, möh :E
<rhkfin> sen lisäks toi data-raid+lvm-levy raputtaa jatkuvasti, tasaisesti... Vähän huolestuttavaa
<rhkfin> joku yrittää jotain siellä tehdä..
<gildean> synkata?
<rhkfin> ei oo kuin yks levy pakassa toistaseks
<rhkfin> fstabin palautus ei auta busyboxin kierrossa.. Oisko käyny niin että päivitykset ois rikkonu jotain..
<gildean> kuulostaa kyl nyt siltä että sitä raidia koitetaan käyttää liian aikasin
<rhkfin> Osaakohan alternateasentaja luoda raid2-pakan yhdelle levylle..
<rhkfin> gildean: sain systeemin SSD:lle pystyyn, toimii, kaikki jees
<rhkfin> (raid1 tuohon edelliseen siis)
<rhkfin> äh, unohtakaa noi 3 edellistä riviä :)
<ighea> mutta tota noin...
<rhkfin> gildean: asensin alternatella ssd-levylle lvm:n.. bootille oma osio.
<rhkfin> Onnistu, toimii
<ighea> sulla on raid ja lvm sekä vain yksi ssd-levy?
<rhkfin> Otin toisen 'vanhoista datalevyistä' jotka oli raid1-pakkana, ei lvm:ää.
<rhkfin> Yritys siirtää tuo pakka käyttämään lvm:ää
<rhkfin> Eli siivosin sieltä osiot pois, loin uuden raid1-konffin (toinen levy missing) ja sen päälle lvm
<ighea> hmm... 7 - 11 W syö tuo toinen laite... kyllä hurja pogoplug joka kuluttaa 5W lienee edelleen parempi palvelin
<rhkfin> Tarkoitus laittaa tämä homeksi, kopioida pakan toiselta levyltä datat tänne, osioida tämä toinen levy uusiksi ja laittaa rinnalle synkkaamaan pakan ehjäksi
<rhkfin> melkein täyspäiväistä työtä miettiä missä järjestyksessä mitäkin pitää tehdä :)
<ighea> paljon sulla sitä dataa sitten on yhteensä?
<rhkfin> 300G tms
<ighea> heh
<rhkfin> 2x400G levyt sitä jemmaamassa
<rhkfin> heh?
<ighea> kaupasta pieni ulkoinen ja datat sille ja voit somplata vanhat levyt miten tykkäät ilman pelkoa että mitään kauhean tärkeää katoaa ,)
<rhkfin> jolloin tästä pienestä ulkoisesta tulee single point of failure
<rhkfin> ja triviaali ostaa kaksi
<rhkfin> mutta se on Väärä Ratkaisu (tm)
<rhkfin> Ja on mulla noi jo yhdellä ulkoisella
<rhkfin> En haluais missään vaiheessa jättää yhden levyn varaan
<rhkfin> Enkä nää mitään periaatteellista estettä miks tää ei onnistuis
<gildean> mulla on kaikki yksillä levyillä
<rhkfin> mulla ei :)
<gildean> mikään data ei oo niin tärkeetä
<gildean> tai jos on, ni se on sit jossain palvelimella
<rhkfin> että ei harmittais menettää?
<ighea> mulla taitaa kaikki olennainen olla Dropboxissa
<rhkfin> dropbox jää pieneks ja hitaaks nopeesti
<ighea> voivat sitten siellä kopioida olennaisimman minulta saa itsellensäkin niin on sitten vielä useammassa paikassa ;)
<ighea> *salaa
<ighea> no se dropbox rullaa tuolla kapsi.fi:lläkin tunnukseni alla
<ighea> peilausta sinne ja tänne
<gildean> no just viimekskin olin saanu hienon raidin, ni alle vuoden sisään 2 kolmesta levystä hajos
<ighea> lopulta kuitenkin päätyy samaan sotkuun kuin aina että datat on vähän siellä sun täällä
<gildean> en ees jaksanu alkaa säätämään enää
<rhkfin> ighea: mulla on nimenomaan yks keskitetty paikka jossa data on ja muut on enemmän tai vähemmän kopioita siitä
<rhkfin> gildean: hajosko samaan aikaan ne kaks levyä?
<gildean> ei
<rhkfin> ja raid ei tietty korvaa varmuuskopiointia ;)
<gildean> ei
<gildean> niitä mul kyllä on
<ighea> joskus voisi ostaa palvelimeen toisen ulkoisen mahdottoman suorituskykyisen usb-kiekon jolle laittaisi nykyisen käyttölevyn peilaantumaan
<gildean> mut toisaalta, mul on tosi vähän mitään oikeesti merkityksellistä koneella
<ighea> mutta kiintolevyjen hinnat pomppasivat taas just tässä
<gildean> harmittaahan se jonku pelin seivien menetys, mut about sille tasolle se jää
<rhkfin> ighea: jossain oli heitetty ilmaan just raid1-pakka jossa toinen levy onkin ulkoinen usb. Aika näppärää..
<rhkfin> gildean: valokuvia ja tekstejä about kymmeneltä vuodelta. Ei haluis menettää.
<gildean> rhkfin: toi toimii ihan hyvin, testasin tolla toshiballa tota settiä
<rhkfin> gildean: okei
<gildean> paitsi että usb-tikulla ja sisäsellä emmc:llä
<rhkfin> joo, tikku ja läppäri on kova yhdistelmä ton kanssa
<ighea> rhkfin: njoo, itse varmaan vaan löisin matalalla prioriteetillä rsyncin tai jotain
<gildean> joo, varsinkin kun se ei oo siis mikään ssd se sen ac100:n sisänen muisti, vaan suht hidas emmc
<ighea> gildean: niin etkös sinä käyttänyt sitä logfs2:sta?
<gildean> nilfs2
<gildean> usbeilla, sd-korteilla jne. joo
<ighea> hyvä muisti, heh. no kuitenkin, onko se ollut vakaa kuin kivi? ja oliko sille olemassa hyvät eheydentarkistustyökalut? btrfs pakkauksella kippasi omaan mahdottomuuteensa viimeksi eilen
<gildean> no siinä mountatessa tulee kehittäjän ilmotus capseilla, jossa kielletään käyttämästä nilfs:ää tärkeen tiedon tallentamiseen
<gildean> siis kokonaan capseilla ja useempi huutomerkki
<gildean> mut toisaalta mulla ei oo ollu ongelmia sen kanssa
<gildean> toki sit jos se cleanerd on säädetty huonosti ja levy pääsee täyttymään ja sammutat koneen niin sitten se ei oo enää bootattavissa
<gildean> vaan pitää mountata johki toiseen järkkään ja ajella cleanerdia/ehkä palautta snapshotti
<ighea> mutta tosiaan jotain on tehtävissä suht helposti siis
<rhkfin> mikä nappula nykyään näyttää bootissa grubin valikon?
<gildean> joo, mut koska sitä ei oo viel vakiinnutettu ni se tarkottaa että päivitys voi rikkoa kaiken
<rhkfin> oho, sain nuolilla näkyviin )
<rhkfin> hardware failuresta toi puhuu.. se taitaa tosiaan olla tykkäämättä siitä et raid-pakasta puuttuu toinen levy..
<gildean> joo
<rhkfin> vikasietotilassa pääsin vilaukselta näkemään mitä se sanoo
<gildean> sitä se vaan vinkuu, bootti haltataan koska sulla on rikkoontunu raid-pakka ja se jää oottelemaan sitä toista levyä
<rhkfin> okei eli korjautuu kun pakkaan tulee se toinen levy, jees.
<rhkfin> Vihreää valoa siis vielä kuitenkin, uskotaan niin :)
<gildean> no jos ctrl+d jatkaa boottia normaalisti
<rhkfin> joo
<gildean> ja kaikki toimii sen jälkeen
<rhkfin> näyttäis toimivan
<gildean> niin sitten se ei oo mitään vakavaa :D
<rhkfin> :D
<rhkfin> mikä on suositeltava tapa siirtää home toiselle osiolle? Live ja taikakopiointikäsky?
<gildean> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/ViZgG8 -> Partitioning/Home/Moving - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<rhkfin> tai siis osaako systeemi luoda sinne bootissa kaiken tarvittavan jos osio on tyhjä?
<rhkfin> täks
<rhkfin> tänks
<ighea> skellistä filut ja oikeudet kuntoon
<ighea> täts it
<Sysi> kylläpä on vaikee saada ubuntua boottaamaan liveen tikulta
<Sysi> unetbootin ei toimi eikä oo ubuntua millä tehä tikkua
<gildean> Sysi: mikä käyttis?
<Sysi> fedora
<Sysi> osx:lle löytyis tietty loitsuja ja kikkailuja ja virtualbox-ubuntulla vois koittaa mutta melko vaikeaksi on tehty
<Sysi> hybridi-imagejen tai erillisen tikku-imagen tekeminen ei kummiskaa ois mitenkää vaikeaa tai mitään rikkovaa
<rhkfin> siitä kovalevyn rapinasta: kun siellä oleva osio on mountattu, levy pitää tasaista rapinaa
<rhkfin> unmounttaus lpettaa taas..
<ighea> ashenna grub2 ja boottaa suoraan iso
<rhkfin> Mut en silti usko et ois fyysisesti hajoamassa vaan luulen et joku softajuttu nyt sitä käsittelee kovakouraisesti eli lvm tai raid..
<gildean> Sysi: jos sulla on siinä windows virtuaalikoneessa, niin pistä toi universal usb installer ja tee sillä
<rhkfin> aika jännä.
<rhkfin> Loin raid+lvm-setin, boottasin koneen TALLENTAMATTA RAID-KONFFIA ASETUKSIIN!
<rhkfin> Nyt lvm on keksinyt laitteiks /dev/md127 ja mounttaaminen saa ton rapinan aikaiseks
<rhkfin> mdadm ei löydä osioita..?
<rhkfin> Pitää ehkä vielä vähän harjoitella .)
<rhkfin> tän takia en halua jättää datoja yhteen paikkaan, tonne ois nyt ollut hyvä kopioida kaikki ja tehdä toisell levylle sama..
<rhkfin> suojelen dataa itseltäni
<gildean> ehkä tohonkin kannattas avata joku pätevä tutoriaali netistä viereen kaveriks?
<rhkfin> onhan noita auki
<gildean> sepä se, ku kantsis tsekkaa joku semmonen mistä voi olla suht varma ja koittaa mennä sen mukaan
<rhkfin> tietoa vaan pitää haalia vähän useemmasta paikasta, missään ei ole tullut tää
<rhkfin> sama tapaus vastaan
<rhkfin> Eli löytyy kyllä tietoa miten lvm otetaan käyttöön, miten raid otetaan käyttöön jne
<rhkfin> mut niiden askartelu yhdeks paketiks jää lukijan mielikuvituksen varaan :)
<gildean> vois ottaa vähän iltapalaa ja katella ton uuden big bang theoryn
<gildean> kellokin on jo vaikka mitä
<rhkfin> noi vg ja lv-työkalut on kyl aika näppäriä ja suoraviivaisia
<Sysi> noni, dd ja usbiportin vaihto yms autto
<rhkfin> mut pien iltapala ja zetor tekis varmaan hyvää...
<Sysi> ainaki pulsella livell' toimii soundi
<Sysi> ..kden aaniasetukset, hairioaani rajahtaa
<Sysi> eika talle vissiin sitte oo mita teha
<Sysi> eli en asenna kubuntua, harmi ku sidissa on vanha kde
<Sysi> oiskohan fedoran kde/paketointi viela syvalta
<Sysi> jos ois niin helppoa että toimis poistamalla pulsen mutta ainaki 10.10 ja 11.04 oli ilman pulseaki rikki
<Echramath> Hieno meininki. Softa voi swappautua niin syvälle, että kun sillä yrittää jotain tehdä sitten, käyttis epäilee sen olevan jumissa.
#ubuntu-fi 2011-10-29
<Nakkel> "nvidia-current" asennettu, kuitenkin VDPAU GPU purkamista käytettäessä "Failed to open VDPAU backend libvdpau_nvidia.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<Nakkel> Ideoita?
<Iltsu> asennettu, mut onks käytös? :D
<Nakkel> Toki
<Sysi> tarkista että asensit vdpau-libin kans
<Nakkel> On
<Sysi> vlc/mplayer?
<Nakkel> mplayer
<Nakkel> ja kaikki muut jotka saan käyttää VDPAU:ta
<Nakkel> Toimi vielä 11.04:ssä. :P
<Nakkel> Guuggeloinnu aamupäivän tuota jo mut eipä pahemmin osu kun tulokset sutattu "vaihda xv" vastauksilla.
<Nakkel> Hiukan epäoptimaalista jos aikoo GPU:ta käyttää.
<gildean> hmm, muistelen että jollakulla oli sama ongemla täällä
<gildean> tai sit jollain toisella freenoden kannulla
<gildean> ja siinä ongelmana oli, että toi filu on siirretty vanhasta paikasta uuteen
<gildean> eli piti tehä vaan symbolinen linkki siihen ni alko futaamaan
<Nakkel> Jotain sellasta funtsin kans koska toi on kuiteki levyllä.
<gildean> eli tyyliin näin:
<Nakkel> Kellään toimivaa settiä mistä näkis "oikean" paikan?
<gildean> cd /usr/lib64
<gildean> ln -s vdpau/libvdpau_nvidia.so
<gildean> jos sul on 64bit
<gildean> locate kertoo sen paikan
<Nakkel> Juu nykyisen, mutta se missä sen pitäis olla. :)
<gildean> eli tyyliin locate lbvdpau_nvidia.so
<gildean> sen pitäs varmaan olla tuollla /usr/lib64/
<Nakkel> Koitetaas
<gildean> tai /usr/lib32 jos on 32bit
<Sysi> stracella vois tietty ehkä kokeilla ettiä mistä se sitä hakee, suosittelen greppiä avuksi
<gildean> jooh, no toi kuitenkin ratkas vastaavan ongelman kerran aikasemmin
<gildean> voi olla toki, et ongelma on eri, koska sillon ei ollu 11.10 ees julkastu vielä
<gildean> natty oli sillon varmaan just tullu
<Nakkel> Siististi cool
<Nakkel> Kerneli repii 173 sarjan ajuria vaikka -current asennettu.
<Nakkel> Voi vähän vaikuttaa ettei 285 sarjan VDPAU oikeen skulaa
<gildean> oot ajellu sen currentin hallinnan?
<gildean> se muistaakseni vasta sitten kirjottaa ne muutokset xorg.conffiin
<Nakkel> xorg.conf kopsattu vanhasta setistä suoraan.
<Nakkel> Poistin 173:n ni lähti pelittää.
<rhkfin> Jaa oliko jotain etua jättää lvm:n vg:stä osa tilasta käyttämättä/täyttämättä lv:illä?
<mjr> no sitten voi tehdä snapshotteja vaikka jos kiinnostaa
<rhkfin> lv:n kokoahan voi pienentää (sen jälkeen kun on pienentänyt eka fs:ää) jolloin tilaa voi luoda tarvittaessa, mut oliko siinä joku et lvm osaa paremmin synkkaa tmstms
<rhkfin> aa, okei
<rhkfin> jaa eli snapshotit tarkoittaa sitä että lvm:n avulla voi lv:stä ottaa 'nopeasti kopion' ja sit tehdä sillä mitä haluaa.. ne ilmeisestikin pitää olla saman vg:n sisällä
<rhkfin> Miks se on nopee?
<mjr> no kun se on copy-on-write
<mjr> vain snapshotin jälkeen muuttunut data kopioidaan (ja muutetaan sitten)
<mjr> muuttumattomilta osin snapshot ja livejärjestelmä viittaavat samoihin levylohkoihin
<Ju-PeRi> tos tovi sitten kyselin tost canon pixma mp280
<rhkfin> aivan. Eli jos ei tuu muutoksia, tilaa ei viedä
<rhkfin> vautsi
<Ju-PeRi> en saa asennettua sitä
<rhkfin> aika nokkela systeemi
<gildean> Ju-PeRi: eiks sulle annettu sillon linkkiä asiasta?
<Ju-PeRi> ei
<Ju-PeRi> ei näy ruudus ainakaan
<Ju-PeRi> oon offtopikis myös ja ei sielläkään
<rhkfin> Se ilmeisesti siis tarkoittaa että sen snapshot-lv:n koko näyttää olevan sama kuin alkuperäisen vaikka tosiaan levyltä ei viety tilaa.. eli snapshot-lv:n koko voi olla isompi kuin mitä oikeasti on tyhjää tilaa (!!??) kun tila tarvitaan vain muutoksille..
<gildean> Ju-PeRi: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1582497
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/t8v00w -> [ubuntu] driver for canon pixma mp280 printer - Ubuntu Forums
<mjr> voi olla
<gildean> http://linuxdeal.com/how-to-install-canon-mp280-on-linux
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/IIcFMp -> Linux Deal - Install Canon MP280 on Linux
<rhkfin> mjr: spookie. LVM:llä tosiaan otetaan levyistä irti aika paljon enemmän kuin ilman.
<rhkfin> (ja vielä canonia, kotimaisella kielellä: http://forum.ubuntu-fi.org/index.php?topic=40446.0 )
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/yUTqtU -> Monitoimitulostin canon pixma mp280
<Ju-PeRi> toi paketti on jo konees
<Ju-PeRi> mitä oon tehnyt väärin
<gildean> vilkase toi linux dealin ohje läpi
<Ju-PeRi> olin jo tolla sivulla käynyt tos hetki sitten ku gooletin
<gildean> ja sitten ota usbista irti se tulostin, käytä tulostimesta virrat pois ja tökkää toiseen usb-porttiin koneessa
<Ju-PeRi> tehty sekin
<Ju-PeRi> kaikki kokeiltu
<Ju-PeRi> kone sammutettu
<gildean> ei vierekkäiseen porttiin
<Ju-PeRi> ei
<gildean> vaan toiseen riviin/toiselle puolelle konetta?
<Ju-PeRi> sekin otettu huomioon
<Ju-PeRi> juu
<gildean> mitäs dpkg -l cnijfilter* sanoo?
<Ju-PeRi> Osuvia paketteja kohteelle cnijfilter ei löytynyt
<Ju-PeRi> nyt on jossain moka
<gildean> laitoit ton tähden perään?
<Ju-PeRi> juu eikö se hae kaikki sillo
<Ju-PeRi> tää on yhtä haastava ku oli lecien aseman kans
<gildean> ota noi linuxdealin viittaamat .deb:t johkin ja asenna ne tyyliin sudo dpkg -i ajurinnimi.deb
<gildean> ja ota se tulostin pois päältä ennen asennusta
<gildean> ja kytke siinä vaiheessa kun tuo asennuspaketti ilmottaa etsivänsä tulostimia
<gildean> *kytke päälle siis
<Ju-PeRi> ei pääsyä arkistoon: Tiedostoa tai hakemistoa ei ole
<Ju-PeRi> Käsittelyssä tapahtui liian monta virhettä:
<Ju-PeRi>  cnijfilter-mp280series-3.40-1-deb.deb
<Ju-PeRi> ja juuri nuun kuin sanoit
<Ju-PeRi> toi oli se toinen paketti
<Ju-PeRi> siit ihan sama
<Ju-PeRi> nyt se pitää elämää
<Ju-PeRi> jatkan huomenna kyl sielt paperi tuli ulos mut ei tekstiä
<Ju-PeRi> mut kiitos tästä avusta
<rhkfin> Oon kyl luultavasti tehnyt about kaikki virheet mitä raid+lvm:n kanssa voi tehdä. Mut on tässä jotain opittukin ;)
<ighea> ensimmäisen ollessa raidin ja lvm:n käyttöönotto? ;)
<rhkfin> haha :)
<rhkfin> Katotaan parin päivän päästä mitä tohon vastais :)
<rhkfin> Periaatteessa tosi yksinkertainen juttu mut tulee kyllä mokailtua laidasta laitaan
<rhkfin> tuorein oli et huomasin luoneen 352M osion eikä 352G ja olin jatkanu tosta jo eteenpäin aika pitkälle. Eli taas otettiin pari askelta taaksepäin ;)
<ighea> jos loit sen LVM:n alle niin mikäs ongelma tuo on
<ighea> senkus vaan sanoo että nyt mä haluun että se on tän ja tän kokoinen
<rhkfin> se et ext:n kasvattaminen on törkeen hidasta ;)
<rhkfin> lvextend meni kyllä nopeesti
<rhkfin> mut fs:n kasvattamisessa kesti..
<rhkfin> Hmm.. nyt on taas systeemi pystyssä ja joku raputtaa kovalevyä säännöllisesti..
<rhkfin> onkohan toi ihan terveen merkki vai joku raid yrittää synkata vaik toista levyä ei ole..
#ubuntu-fi 2011-10-30
<czr> rhkfin, resize2fs on suht nopea itseasiassa
<czr> ja senhan voi tehda online, joten mika ongelma siina on?
<rhkfin> joku noista komennoista odotutti valtavasti
<czr> no, kaikki on niin suhteellista :-)
<rhkfin> okei
<re-G> czr: jaa että pystyy nykyisin tekee resizeä onlinenä myös linuxissa
<czr> "nykyisin"?? totanoin. sanoisin et ainakin 10v.
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/valo-cd
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/aVQab1 -> Viikko 44 - VALO-CD | Viikon VALO
<Nakkel> Jaa että lippupalvelu ottaa +1€ lisämaksun jos ostaa lipun sieltä. Hmh.
<Nakkel> Ehkä otanki sit luukulta prkl.
<Nakkel> Ja kuka laitto taas tän kanavan tähän? Tunnustakaa.
<Nakkel> ->
<czr> it was me.
<torde> eikö chmod u+s skripti.sh   pitäis tehä niin, että kun joku muu kun minä ajan sitä, ajajalla on vastaavat oikat kun mulla?
<torde> ja jos on, onko joku syy että chmod ei toimi tuollasen skriptin sisällä?
<czr> torde, "skripteilla" ignoroidaan suid/sgid.
<torde> en ymmärrä
<czr> +s = suid. set user id on execution.
<torde> joo. mut siis eikö ton nyt siis pitäisi toimia noin?
<torde> eli mulla on tiedosto, joka sanoo chmod 777 file.txt, ja sille loihdittu chmod u+s
<torde> file.txt on mun omistuksessa
<czr> en ymmärrä ihan kysymystäsi. se toimii nimenomaan oikein siten ettei +s vaikuta skripteissä.
<torde> aa
<torde> no sitte
<torde> :(
<czr> yritä olla vähän tarkempi kuin "sanoo" ja "loihdittu" niin ehkä päästään asiaan :-)
<torde> =P
<czr> se on tietoturvaominaisuus.
<czr> kaikissa unixeissa.
<re-G> toimaisko jos toi ois binaaria
<czr> kyllä
<re-G> niin muistelin
<czr> ja yksi kiertotie jos ei binarya halua tehdä on laittaa suorittavaksi ohjelmaksi sudo
<torde> pitääkös tuo sitten tehdä sudolla
<torde> ..näköjään
<czr> #!/usr/bin/sudo jotain jne.. ja sit sudoersiin konffata mitä kukin käyttäjä saa ajaa, ettei kaikkea.
<czr> sudoers on suositeltavampi muutenkin, sen ajosta jää lokimerkintä
<czr> toinen vaihtoehto on säätää tiedostojärjestelmäoikeuksia siten että ko alkup käyttäjä pääsee tarvittaviin paikkoihin käsiksi
<czr> ja on noita muitakin vaihtoehtoja. riippuu siitä mitä oikeastaan haet.
<torde> hmm..
<torde> mun pitäis siis päästä chmodaan yksi tiedosto
<czr> sudo chmod oikeudet tiedosto
<torde> mut siis skriptillä
<czr> sudo skripti-joka-ajaa-chmodin
<czr> tai sit laitat skriptiin sudo chmod jotain. joka on turvallisempi tapa
<torde> juu, siis tuollasta nyt virittelen
<torde> mietin vaan et pitäiskö lähtökohtasesti saada tuon tiedoston oikat oikein
<torde> ettei tartte modailla
<torde> toi on tollattinen socketti
<czr> no, mitä jos kertoisit et mitä oikeasti yrität saavuttaa :-)
<torde> vlc luo tuollasen socketin /tmp/vlc.sock, johon pitäis päästä apachen käyttäjällä lähettään tavaraa
<czr> hmm.
<czr> jos ei vlc:lle voi antaa tuota oikkaa milla se tuon luo, niin kokeile seuraavasti:
<czr> umask 0000
<czr> vlc ... parametrit
<czr> samasta shellista
<czr> silloin uusiksi luoduille jutuille ei pitaisi tapahtua oikeuksien poistoa
<torde> sit pitäis vlc:lle tehdä käynnistysskripti ja korvata /usr/bin/vlc sillä
<torde> ku ei oikein oo mitään vakiotapaa käynnistää sitä
<czr> no, kun et oikein vielakaan kerro mita yritat tehda..
<czr> mut en jaksa enaa kysella :-). paasset eteenpain noilla.
<torde> no tuota mää yritän :) en nyt ymmärrä mitä muuta haluat tietää :)
<czr> lahinna et "miksi", mut jatkan toita nyt.. :-).
<torde> koska haluan tehdä apachella control interfacen vlc:lle :)
<Ju-PeRi> -> gildean   paikalla ?
<torde> czr: joo, mut pärjään. kiitokset
<czr> juup, onnea matkaan :-)
<re-G> czr: ainakaan gparted ei anna mahista resizee root-partitiota lennossa
<czr> re-G, joo, ei onnistu myoskaan emacsilla taikka cat-komennolla.
<czr> ei tarkoita sita ettei olisi mahdollista kun kayttaa oikeaa komentoa.
<czr> (resize2fs)
<re-G> en usko et toikaa ilman kauheita varoituksia rupee tekee resizee
<czr> no se lienee sun ongelma sit ihan puhtaasti :-)
<re-G> tai luenpa ensin :)
<czr> ei ole tapana kiistella uskonasioista.
<re-G> sori :P
<czr> se on se ainoa tuettu tapa miten online resizen voi tehda ext-perheella.
<re-G> joo näemmä.
<re-G> mut mitenhän käy osiotaulun muuttaminen lennosta
<czr> yleensa kaytan sita LVM:n kanssa (lvextend ensin). mut kyl se toimii partitioidenkin paalla.
<czr> sekin onnistuu jos on varovainen
<czr> eli osion alku ei saa siirtya
<czr> loppu voi siirtya myohemmaksi
<re-G> joo toi on selvä
<czr> sen jalkeen partprobe tai hdparm -z jos ei muuten ole paivittyny /proc/partitions:iin
<czr> eli kun se muuton nakyy kernelilla, niin sen jalkeen ihan vain resize2fs, se oletuksena kasvattaa lohkolaitteen kokoiseksi ext:n
<re-G> mut alkukohtaa ei varmaa voi siirtää onlinenä mitenkään. offlinessähän toiki onnistuu
<czr> tosin siita on aikaa kun olen partitiolla tehny, ehka pitaa antaa joku parametri
<czr> sen takia LVM.
<czr> ei tarvi miettia noita partitiopelleilyja koskaan enaa.
<re-G> joo varmaa siirryn iteki noihin, taikka sitten zfs:ään seuraavaksi
<czr> ainoa mita jattaa ulkopuolelle on /boot.
<shanttu> päivää. vaihdettiin kaverini ajurit atin omiin ja nyt kuulemma windows 7 (default) aukeaa vikasietotilassa ja grub-menun kuvanlaadussa muutosta. Natty, ati 5650
<shanttu> mitenkäs tuota nyt lähtee selvittelemään? avointen ajureiden kanssa kuumenee ja tuuletin huutaa
<shanttu> vaihdettiin kaverini ajurit atin omiin ja nyt kuulemma windows 7 (default) aukeaa vikasietotilassa ja grub-menun kuvanlaadussa muutosta. Natty, ati 5650
<Iltsu> no tota
<Iltsu> grubbi ei sitä ajurii ainakaa käytä, enkä tosiaa ymmärrä mite linuxii ajureitte asentamine särkis mitää windowsissa
<shanttu> sitä minäkin ajattelin
<gildean> grubin resoa voi vaihtaa muokkaamalla muistaakseni /etc/default/grub:ia ja sitten ajamalla sudo update-grub
<gildean> voihan se olla että atin kortti sitä kirjotteleekin uusiks
<mjr> teoriassa fglrx:n asennus saattais tietysti vaihtaa jotain grubin asetusta siitä että käyttääkse mitä näyttötilaa
<gildean> tai siis ajuri
<mjr> mutta aika häröksi saa mennä että windowsiin vaikuttaa
<shanttu> suosittelin käyttämään gub-customizeria
<Iltsu> joo, eiköhä se oo windowsin saanu solmuu iha omatoimisest
<shanttu> sitä ajattelin että kun kerneli vaihtunut niin mennyt menun järkkä taas uusiksi ja siksi valitsee windowsin safen
<shanttu> kun oli kuulemma "sekoilu" alkanut just ajurit vaihdettua
<Iltsu> tuleeks windowsin safemode grubii muka? eiks se valita myöhemmi?
<gildean> tuleeks windowsista muka erikseen vikasietotila valinnaks grubiin?
<shanttu> en tosiaan tiedä seiskasta mitään
<shanttu> ei xp ainakaan
<gildean> ei saletisti, se osaa varmasti lukea vaan että siellä on windows-bootti-osio
<gildean> jonka käynnityessä vasta voi vaikuttaa että miten windows ladataan
<shanttu> hyvä kun samaan aikaan heräsitte =)
<shanttu> aivan
<gildean> ihan ekana voi neuvoa ajamaan toi sudo update-grub
<shanttu> ok
<shanttu> grub-customizer tekee sen kanssa
<shanttu> saa tarkistaa sieltä resoluutionkin
<gildean> jos se toimii, ni hyvä
<gildean> en oo koskaan koittanu
<shanttu> se on kätevä. grub kuitenkin sen verran kuumottavaa säätää (ainakin aluksi). gui tuo turvallisuuden tunnetta
<shanttu> syypää netbookin hidasteluun onkin chromium. juuri kun aloin siitä firefoxin sijaan diggailemaan niin onkin melkoinen tehosyöppö. monta chromium futex_wait_queue_me menossa
<tale> shanttu: Samoin minä lopetin Chromiumin käytön, kun huomasin kuinka paljon se hidastaa.
<shanttu> tale, kokeilitko korjaantuiko chromella?
<tale> shanttu: En.
<tale> shanttu: Voi kyllä olla että korjautuisi. Minulla on Debian Squeeze, jossa on vanhahko versio Chromiumista.
<shanttu> tale, ok. testaan josko olisi korjattu
<shanttu> sama juttu chromella: käyttökelvoton.
<rhkfin> Millä komennolla sai ajelttua jonkin komennon (cat file..) toistuvasti, esim. 2 s välein
<rhkfin> sillä näki siis suoraan ruudulta jos joku tiedosto muuttuu jne
<rhkfin> ei ollut change eikä monitor vissiin
<crizzy> sleep 2
<rhkfin> ei
<crizzy> tail ?
<rhkfin> toikin sen tekee mut toi vaatii sit loopin kaveriks
<crizzy> tail -f <tiedosto>
<rhkfin> se oli joku komento joka ajaa x sek välein toisen komennon näyttäen sen stdoutin
<rhkfin> crizzy: ei tailkaan
<crizzy> no tail seuraa tiedoston muutoksia :)
<crizzy> -f
<re-G> watch cat file
<rhkfin> re-G: TÄNKS!
<rhkfin> crizzy: ^tutustu watchiin :)
<crizzy> katso kissaa :P
<rhkfin> jep, tosta sen ehkä muistaa :)
<tale> rhkfin: Usein tail -f tosiaan on sopiva, se siis näyttää tiedoston lopusta uudet rivit sitä mukaa kun niitä sinne kirjoitellaan.
<rhkfin> tarvittava komento oli watch wc -m tiedosto näyttämään miten paljon oon kirjottanu artikkelia.
<re-G> rhkfin: miksei wc -w :)
<rhkfin> annettiin merkkimäärärajat
<re-G> aij
<harto> gnomessa ku on toi ominaisuus et näyttö tummenee hetken inaktiivisuuden jälkeen, ni miks se inaktiivisuus tunnistetaan pelkästään hiiren liikkeestä?
<harto> mokoma alkoi tummumaan kun tässä irkkiin näpyttelin juttua
<harto> otin äsken visual effectsit käyttöön; voisko tätä ominaisuutta säätää jollain compiz settingsillä?
<ighea> gnome-power-manager sitä hallinnoi
<ighea> ja on tosiaan ärsyttävä kun videota katsellessa alkaa ruutu pimetä :P
<harto> system -> preferences -> power management?
<ighea> nii
<harto> ei siellä mitään aiheeseen liittyvää näkynyt
<ighea> vai oliko ne pirut näytönsäästäjäjutuissa
<harto> ei sielläkään
<ighea> gnome 3:ssa ne on ainakin screenissä, jossain vastaavassa ne kakkosessakin heiluivat
<harto> ei helvetti, se ruudun pimeneminen tulee vaan jos irkki-ikkuna on aktiivinen
<harto> liikku näppikset ja hiiret kuinka paljon tahansa
<rhkfin> -> lopeta irkkaaminen
<rhkfin> ;)
<harto> ei sunnuntaisin muuta voi tehä ku on paha olo ja ihmispelko
<Mkaysi2> Kayttaako kukaan UFW:n limit toimintoa? kuinka pitkan aikaa sen lisaamat estot kestavat?
<Mkaysi2> Hmm. Lukemalla tarpeeksinayttaa etta ne taytyy poistaa itse.
#ubuntu-fi 2012-10-22
<tale> Vieläkin Thunderbirdissä vika, ettei se osaa käyttää uutta thunderbird-locale-fi pakettia.
<tale> TB näytti ettei 1.15 versio fi-lokalesta ole yhteensopiva 1.16 Thunberbirdin kanssa, mutta 1.16 versio thunberbird-locale-fi paketista oli asennettuna.
<tale> Eli vieläkin piti käsin lisätä tuosta paketista tullut .xpi tiedosto Thunderbirdin lisäosiin.
<kirvesAxe> jaah, siksi se kääntyi jossain pivityksessä enkkuilijaksi
#ubuntu-fi 2012-10-23
<crizis> http://www.iltasanomat.fi/kotimaa/art-1288510065158.html lumiat ei kelpaa edes pizzan kylkiäisenä
<kirvesAxe> heh
<anacron> miten generoin uuden ssh tunnisteen tai miksi sitä ikinä kutsutaan
<Kilpuri> anacron: Puhutko nyt jostain salausavaimesta?
<gildean> anacron: vai public-key avainparista?
<tale> anacron: Tarkoitatko ssh-keygen -komentoa?
<anacron> varmaan se public-key
<anacron> en siis halua tehdä mitään automaattista loggautumista mihinkään
<anacron> haluan vaan vaihtaa sen oletuskeyn koska käyttis on imagekopio enkä halua että sillä on sama key kuin muilla
<tale> anacron: Etsitkö komentoa ssh-copy-id
<tale> anacron: Tässä artikkelisarjassa selitettäneen kaikki mitä tarvitsee tietää. http://www.hackinglinuxexposed.com/articles/20021211.html
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/6glHzA -> Hacking Linux Exposed
<anacron> haluun siis vaan generoida uuden public-keyn
<tale> anacron: Lue tota artikkelia niin pitkälle, että saat tehtyä sen mitä tarvitset.
<anacron> okke, kiits
<pesasa> Eli on siis kyse _palvelimen_ avaimista /etc/ssh/:n alla eikä asiakkaan avaimista.
#ubuntu-fi 2012-10-24
<tale> anacron: Oliko siis kyse tästä? http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/503
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/5wqh8m -> How do you manage your SSH host keys?
<tale> anacron: Poista ne vanhat host keyt, ja tee uudet komennolla ssh-keygen.
<anacron> tale: joo kiits!
<heikki_> moikka, mikäs on paras softa linuxille valokuvien gps geotäggäykseen? mullon android-puhelimessa google omat reitit jolla saan gpx tiedoston ulos
<heikki_> goscorrelate jotenki sekottaa kuvat, ei aukea puolet kuvista enää androidilla
<heikki_> gpscorrelate* jopa
<cuttu> #quaqenet
<Myrtti> cuttu: tarttetko jeesiä?
<cuttu> ei täs viel kiitos vaa. kyl tää koht muistuu varmaa. ollu 2 vuotta linux taukoo vaa.
<elias_a> :)
<elias_a> Myrtti: Olisko iltapäivähali ok?
<Myrtti> elias_a: kiitos, lisähalit kelpaa aina. tosin äijä päätti yllättää ja lensi täysin yllättäen Suomeen ja pyrähti vuokra-autolla tohon siskon pihaan, joten...
<elias_a> Myrtti: Sullahan on sitten päiväkahviaika... :P
<IhqTzup> Mikähän tuota huaweita risoo ku ei anna koneen mennä nukkumaan :/
<czr> IhqTzup, kiinalaiset tehdastyötekjät eivät saa nukkua, miksi antaisivat koneesikaan? :-). mikä huawei?
<urkki> Asensin just SSD:lle uuden ubuntun, mitä pitää säätää että SSD on "ok" tulevassa käytössä?
<anacron> urkki: sille voi tehdä vissiin aika paljon säätöjä ettei kirjottelis sinne turhaan
<urkki> No discardin sain sinne onnistuneesti lisättyä ja buutattua, se pitäis olla nyt ok
<anacron> http://www.howtogeek.com/62761/how-to-tweak-your-ssd-in-ubuntu-for-better-performance/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/iEQZwE -> How to Tweak Your SSD in Ubuntu for Better Performance - How-To Geek
<anacron> http://askubuntu.com/questions/1400/how-do-i-optimize-the-os-for-ssds
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/iED3Ha -> installation - How do I optimize the OS for SSDs? - Ask Ubuntu
<anacron> jos noil pääsis alkuun
<Kurko> mikä tälläses komennos kusee "sudo ln -s /media/Linux\ Media/ /media/LinuxMedia/"? tuon jälkeen linkki on paikassa "/media/LinuxMedia/Linux Media" vaikka haluasin sen olevan "/media/Linux Media"
<tumppu> jätä vika / pois
<czr> luultavasti sul on jo LinuxMedia linkki tuolla taikka sen niminen hakemisto
<Kurko>  /media kansion sisältö näyttää tältä: http://kurkot.us/random/media.txt
<Kurko> ja kansiosta /media/LinuxMedia pitäs tehdä linkki /media/Linux Media
<Kurko> joopa joo, olimpa taas tyhmä! :D
<Kilpuri> Mediasta tuli mieleeni. En yhtään tiedä, että mitä medialukiossa tehdään. Veikkaan kuitenkin, että pian yksi semmoinen lukiolainen kysyy minulta ohjelmaa videoiden muokkaukseen. Mikä olisi?
<urkki> anacron, Ok, tack, pitänee tossa saunan jälkeen perehtyä
<urkki> Onks composite turvallista poistaa käytöstä?
<urkki> Kun ei noi karamellit kiinnosta näyttöhommissa
<ninnnu> pitäs olla
<czr> käyttöliittymä voi osin näyttää joskus oudolta jos softia ei ole tehty käytettäväksi ilman compositea, mut ei niiden siihen kuolla pitäisi
<urkki> Ok, kokeilenpas
<urkki> Joo ei ollu oikein hyvä idea...
<urkki> Hävis kaikki
<urkki> Mites compizmanagerin saa päälle, ei löydy terminaalista tai en osaa oikeeta komentoo...
<urkki> Tätä spedeilyn ihanuutta...
<jkorkean> compizconfig?
<urkki>  command not found
<urkki> Pitäisköhän tuo asentaa uusiks, auttaako
<mlpug> pelkkä compiz
<jkorkean> ei taida olla oletuksena mukana
<jkorkean> tuollainen paketti: compizconfig-settings-manager
<urkki> On jo asennettu
<czr> urkki, sun pitaa luultavasti vaihtaa windows-manager sellaiseksi joka ei tee asioita nojautuen compositioniin
<czr> tosin jos sul on wayland niin .. sit ei voi :-)
<czr> tosin joku korjaa jos olen disinformoinut itseani
<urkki> Mut siis miten saisin kaiken "takaisin", niinkuin oletuksena on
<czr> riippuu kait siita miten otit compositionin pois paalta ja mita teit sen jalkeen?
<urkki> Otin sen compizmanagerissa pois päältä
<Kurko> komenna compiz --replace
<urkki> Kokeillaan
<urkki> Ei palautunu
<urkki> Pitäis varmaan vaan saada se compizmanager settings jne päälle mut ei meinaa käynnistyä
<czr> compiz --replace ccp & emerald --replace &
<czr> (ehka, copypastetsin netista)
<urkki> Ei vieläkään
<czr> ccsm ?
<urkki> Ahaa!
<czr> :-)
<czr> sehan on selkeasti compiz manager!..
 * czr itkee suruansa linux-desktopin alamaen suhteen
<urkki_> Ok, almost there
<urkki_> Ikkunoihin tuli raamit takaisin jne, mut Alt+Tab ei toimi ja ei oo tota sivupalkkia
<Kurko> unity --replace
<czr> urkki, kokeile myos tehda silleen et kaynnistat koko graafisen puolen uusiksi
<czr> en tieda riittaako siihen nykyaan enaa edes uusiksikirjautuminen GUI:ssa, luultavasti ei
<urkki> Yhyy, ei meinaa palata systeemit normaaliks
<Kurko> miltä se nyt näyttää?
<urkki> Muuten ok mut puuttuu yläreunan palkki jossa kello jne, sit se vasen palkki puuttuu eikä pysty vaihtamaan ikkunoita Alt+Tabilla
<Kurko> no kokeile sitten unity --reset
<urkki> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-tip-how-to-reset-compiz-settings-to-default-system-settings-from-command-line.html
<urkki> Voiko toi olla oikein?
<Kurko> kokeile
<Kurko> ei se ainakaa pahenna tilannetta
<Kurko> täs vois olla uudemmat ohjeet: http://itsfoss.com/how-to-reset-unity-and-compiz-in-ubuntu-12-10/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/ZZcNbs -> [How To] Reset Unity And Compiz In Ubuntu 12.10 - It's FOSS
<urkki> HUHHH!! Toi autto: http://askubuntu.com/questions/17610/how-do-i-reset-my-unity-configuration
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/BBmDVR -> How do I reset my Unity configuration? - Ask Ubuntu
<urkki> 13. posti
<urkki> Huh, meinas jo ryhtyä hirvittämään
<urkki> Enpä taida enempää spedeillä ton kanssa..
<urkki> Onks mitään automount työkalua 12.10 versioon?
<Kurko> urkki: eikö 12.10 osaa jo mountata automaattisesti usb levyt ja mutt voi laittaa fstabiin?
<Kurko> muut*
<urkki> Eikäkä kun mulla on sisäisiä levyjä, onko ne automaagisesti mountattu?
<Kurko> no ne voi lisätä fstabiin
<urkki> Onko linkkiä miten tehdä? Muistaakseni joskus vuosia sit tein jotain fstab-hommia ja ei menny ihan putkeen...
<Kurko> http://ubuntuportal.com/2012/05/heres-two-methods-to-mount-automatically-ntfs-drive-in-ubuntu-12-04.html
<Kurko> itte oon aina mountannu kaikki /media/ kansion alle.
<urkki> Oho, kahdesti on ubuntu nyt menny täydelliseen tipahdukseen SSD:n asennuksen myötä. Yhtäkkiä vaan kummatkin näytöt tipahtaa pelistä pois, ilmeisesti REISUB toimi koska kone buuttas ittensä uusiks
<ar_> Onko vielä tähän aikaan tarjolla apua?
#ubuntu-fi 2012-10-25
<IhqTzup> czr: Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd. E220 HSDPA Modem / E230/E270/E870 HSDPA/HSUPA Modem
<pesasa> Onko jotain näppärää keinoa logittaa terminaali-istunto tekstitiedostoon. Ainakin komennot, mutta parempi, jos olisi myös tulosteet.
<pesasa> Ja vielä niin, että käyttäjän ei itse tarvitsisi / ei saisi vaikuttaa tuon logituksen päällä oloon.
<pesasa> Eli kyse olisi koeympäristöstä, jossa kokeen tekijä loggaa sisään, tekee temppunsa ja loggaa ulos ja käynnistä jää jälkeen siisti tiedosto, josta kokeen pitäjä näkee, mitä on tehty ja osattu.
<pesasa> Esimerkiksi login shellin korvaajaksi jokin bashia ajava wrapperi.
<pesasa> Tuolla tavalla toki saisi komennot logattua PROMPT_COMMAND-muuttujaa käyttäen: http://blog.kxr.me/2012/01/logging-shell-commands-in-linux.html
<pesasa> Tuo on ehkä riittävää, jos lähtötilanne on kaikilla käyttäjillä sama.
<tale> pesasa: Debianin päivitysohjeessa neuvotaan.
<tale> pesasa: http://www.debian.org/releases/stable/i386/release-notes/ch-upgrading.en.html#record-session
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/zHOoEc -> Chapter 4. Upgrades from Debian 5.0 (lenny)
<tale> Jos pitää automaattisesti käyttäjälle saada tuo päälle, voisi login-scriptiksi pistää komentotiedoston jossa on tuo script-komento.
<urkki> Auttakaas hyvät herrat, nyt mennään todella ihmeellisen vian kanssa: Asensin eilen SSD-levyn ja kaikki on nopeeta ja hyvin. MUTTA: Kone on nyt eilisillan asennuksen jälkeen sammunu tai "tipahtanu" neljä kertaa, siis näytöt tipahtaa vaan yhtäkkiä pois pelistä
<urkki> Mut systeemi taitaa silti toimia koska REISUB käynnistää systeemin uusiks
<urkki> Eli kone ei oo sammunu mut näyttö lähtee pelistä pois
<tale> urkki: Sitten siihen voinee SSH:lla ottaa yhteyden, ja katsoa mitä tapahtuu.
<tale> urkki: Tai katsoa /var/log hakemiston lokitiedostoista mitä on tapahtunut.
<urkki> Ok, katon heti logit
<tale> urkki: Voi tietty koittaa toisella näytöllä näkyisikö kuva.
<tale> Itse eilen etsin vikaa, ja näyttö se oli joka vissiin kokonaan rikki.
<tale> Ihmettelin kun muistin lisäämisen jälkeen kone pimeni.
<pesasa> tale: Kiitos. Ajattelinkin, että joku ratkaisu tuohon täytyy olla olemassa. Katson, miten tuota script:iä voisi soveltaa tähän.
<urkki> Hmmm, System log ei avaudu valikosta, mites sitä katotaan päätteen kautta
<tale> urkki: less /var/log/syslog
<urkki> Mulla on kaks näyttöä tässä, ei voi kyllä yhtäaikaa mennä kummatkin näytöt sököks, luulen ma
<tale> urkki: Onko ne eri näytönohjaimissa?
<urkki> Samassa
<urkki> Mulla on tää SSD kiinni samassa ketjussa kuin DVD, sda ja sdb on omassaan. Voiko sillä olla merkitystä?
<urkki> Tai yleensäkin mitähän tää voi olla, ei kovin kauaa tämmöstä arvuutusta kestä
<tale> urkki: Löytyykö lokitiedostoista  tai dmesg-komennon tulosteesta mitään?
<tale> urkki: Onko IDE-levyt siis, kun sanot on samassa ketjussa? SATA-levythän on jokainen omalla kaapelilla.
<urkki> Aha, sorry, kaikki on sata-kytkennällä
<tale> urkki: Saako ne sähkötehoa riittävästi, ja riittääkö virtalähteessä teho?
<mjr> Jaa-a. Käy mielessä lähinnä että osuitkohan asentaessa SSD:tä löysyttämään jotain muuta osaa. Vois varmistella että näytönohjaimet ja näyttöpiuhat ja sellaiset on kunnolla kiinni
<mjr> virtalähteen riittävyys on tietty hyvä kysymys mutta yhen ssd:n lisääminen ei kyl kokonaiskulutusta kauheasti lisää
<urkki> Kunhan seuraavan kerran tapahtuu taas ilmiö niin sit virrat veke ja täytynee kurkistaa koneen sisään "huoltamaan" piuhotuksia
<urkki> Tässä on nyt SSD:n lisäks yks 500gb:n e-sata -levy ja kaks teran sisäistä levyä, SSD:n lisäks kaikki siis HDD
<urkki> Mulla on vielä yhdellä HDD:lla ubuntun asennus olemassa, vois tietty sieltä puolelta pyörittää systeemiä ja kattoo simahtaako kertaakaan
<urkki> Oho, foorumi apuun: http://forum.ubuntu-fi.org/index.php?topic=43733.msg337595#msg337595
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/8hUCAk -> Samsung 830 SSD-asema heittää read-only tilaan
<urkki> Mitä sanoo urhoolliset chattilaiset moiseen?
<urkki> Kernelin panikointiin viittaa eräs samaa kokenut
<mjr> no jos se on kelloteltu se kone niin saattais tietysti olla että ko toi ssd jättää prossulle vähemmän luppoaikaa niin menee sit jonkun kriittisen rajan yli tms., näin käsiä heilutellen
<urkki> Mut kun itellä ei oo kelloteltu kone, HP:n kone niin ei paljoa BIOS anna mahiksia kikkailuihin
<mjr> ack, katsoin vaan ton postauksen mukaan
<urkki> EIpä ollu BIOSissa mitään järkevää mitä ois voinu koklailla, otin tosin käyttöön VT:n kun bootissa tulee error KVM disabled by bios
<urkki> Nyt ei tullu
<tabasko> hmm, asensin laptop-mode-toolsin ja heti tipahti 10W kulutuksesta :)
<tabasko> onko muita juttuja joilla voisi pidentää akun ikää, cpufreq?
<urkki> Perhana, ei meinaa toi mun koneen jumitus hävitä oikein. Millään auttaiskohan uudemman kernelin kokeileminen
<urkki> Nyt on tommonen 3.5.0-17-generic
<n1ko> tai toimivan raudan vaihtaminen
<n1ko> random juttujen tekeminen tollasia harvemmin ratkaisee, kantsii koittaa löytää se syypää
<urkki> No onkelmat alkoi ton SSD:n vaihtamisen myötä
<n1ko> mikä aiheuttaa jumitusta, jokin tietty toiminto laite vai mikä
<n1ko> ja ajaa perus memtestit ja burnMMX:t
<n1ko> nonii, eli vika on siis siisnä. vertexeissähän tollasia oireita juurikin on.
<n1ko> ja ajella levylle smarttitestit ja badblocksi
<urkki> Toi on Samsung 830 128GB
<urkki> Mites noi smarttestit ja badblocksit ajetaan?
<n1ko> man smartctl ja man badblocks :)
<urkki> Hehee...
<Iltsu> n1ko, eihä ssd:llä oo oikee iloo noista? afaik?
<n1ko> Iltsu: jaa miksei
<Iltsu> no eihä niissä oo badblockseja?
<Iltsu> ja smartilla ne antaa hassui tuloksii
<n1ko> ei kyl mitää hajua mihin viittaat, kyllä ssd:eillä on samanlailla blokkeja ja tuo on enemmänkin rasitustesti samalla
<n1ko> ja smartti kertoo laitteen tilasta, ei sillä oo mitää merkitystä onko se hdd vai ssd, ts. en tiedä mihin viittaat "hassuilla tuloksilla"
<Iltsu> tai siis, eihän noi ssd:t vissiin oikee pysty sanomaa et koska ne on hajoomassa
<Iltsu> tai ei ne pikkuvikaannu samalla tavalla ku hdd:t ensin
<n1ko> miksei
<n1ko> mutta jaan pienen salaisuuden: kyllä ne vaan vikaantuu :)
<n1ko> ilmiö ei ole sama, mutta kuitenkin :)
<torzzlejumz> Terve kaikki hei kuka tietää logitech g105 peli näppäimistä mistä saa ajurit
<torzzlejumz> panisin sen ubuntun listalle saan sen joululahjsi
<torzzlejumz> *lahjaksi
<jjo> mitäs ajureita se sit kaipaa?
<kirvesAxe> no jotkut millä säädetään se niiden erikoisnäppäinten toiminta... tosin olikos sentyyppisiin joj oku vakiosofta ubuntussa?
<torzzlejumz> tarttisi sen normaalin asennus mikä tulee ton varmaan  asennus levyn kanssa
<ninnnu> http://www.g15tools.com/node/3694 Tuki on vielä matkalla
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/PU8ars -> G105 Support | G15 on Linux
<torzzlejumz> Kiitos panen sen muistilapulle sen ennen kun saan ton joululahjaksi
<jjo> jaa niin siinä on jotain tommosia g-näppäimiä
<torzzlejumz> oon kuulema kaamea pelaaja
<urkki> Jeps, mun näytöt-menee-pimeäksi -ilmiö tapahtuu myös HDD:lle asennetulla ubuntulla, siis samalla koneella. Eli taitaa rautavika olla kyseessä
<IhqTzup> Hmm, mulla on useampi x-sessio nii ei toimi ku yhessä pikanäppäimet.
<IhqTzup> Kyllä ne aiemmassa versiossa toimi kaikissa.
<torzzlejumz> Kuka voi auttaa tallainen tulee en voi panna a ja ne ylhaalla ne pilkut
<torzzlejumz> a kirjainta
<torzzlejumz> missa on ne pilkut a ylapuolella ne pilkut
<Echramath> Onko näppäimistöasettelussa sellaiset?
<torzzlejumz> ne otuivat yhta akkia
<torzzlejumz> en ole asetuksia koskenutkaan
<Hukka^> ä
<torzzlejumz> ää
<torzzlejumz> noniin
<torzzlejumz> löysin sen
<torzzlejumz> joo ei mittään
<Hukka^> hienoa
<torzzlejumz> nyt alan kokeilemaan kubuntu virtuaaliboxsilla
<rhkfin> Kubuntu 11.10. Oon asennellut 3.6-sarjaisen LibreOfficen LO:n nettisivuilta ladatuista paketeista. Nyt kun yritän asentaa voikkoa (libreoffice-voikko), se yrittää poistaa tämän uudemman libreofficen ja palauttaa vanhempaan sarjaan (oisko jopa 3.4 tms). Eli miten saan asennettua *buntu 11.10:n LibreOffice3.6 -yhteensopivan Voikon?
<tale> rhkfin: Pistä hold tilaan se mitä et halua poistettavan tai päivitettävän.
<rhkfin> Tuleeko sama lopputulos jos laittaa forcella?
<czr> forcea ei kyl kannata kayttaa
<tale> En nyt muista voiko forcella ohittaa holdin. Mutta mitä siis oikein meinaat tehdä?
<rhkfin> czr: ok
<czr> se on "kaikki se logiikka mita suhun on tehty viimeisen 15 vuoden aikana jottei asiat mee rikki.. laita se pois paalta"
<czr> tai no, ei kaikki, mut mita tulee riippuvuuksien hallintaan
<rhkfin> tale: mulla on LO3.6 asennettuna. Yritän asentaa repoista voikkoa mutta se haluaa poistaa tuon 3.6:n.
<tale> rhkfin: No sitten. Hold vaan ja et käytä forcea.
<rhkfin> eli repoista tuleva voikko toki on vanhahko suhteessa LO:n.. Toinen vaihtoehto on ottaa uudempien Ubuntujen repoista uutta voikkoa.
<rhkfin> Koitan holdia, tänks.
<Echramath> Miksiköhän se sitten sen downgradeaa?
<rhkfin> jaa, ongelma taitaakin olla että toi LO3.6 asentuu nimillä libreoffice3.6 mitä voikko ei ymmärrä vaan se ettii vaan pakettia libreoffice
<rhkfin> ja sit jos/kun sen laittaa asennettavaks ni tulee ristiriidat ja poistaa ton 3.6:n.
<tale> rhkfin: Sitten sun pitänee se Voikkokin löytää uudempi versio.
<tale> rhkfin: Ja asentaa Ubuntun ulkopuolelta.
<tale> rhkfin: Eikö olisi helpompi päivittää 12.04 ja käyttää sen Libreofficea ja Voikkoa?
<rhkfin> joo - ubuntun repoista, uusistakaan, ei löydy libreoffice3.6 -paketteja
<czr> distropaivityksissa kyl muuttuu niin paljon asioita et riippuu mihin on tottunu et onko se "helpompaa" vai ei
<rhkfin> tale: joo ja ei, nyt ei pysty riskeeraamaan että systeemi ois pois käytöstä
<rhkfin> czr: aivan
<rhkfin> ja 3.6:n päivitin kun vanha crashasi käynnistyksessä kun avas tiettyjä dokumentteja
<tale> rhkfin: http://packages.ubuntu.com/quantal/libreoffice-base
<czr> yksi asia tosin pysyy jokaisen paivityksen yli. network manager toimii aina eri tavalla bugisesti <3
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/iS9y4G -> Ubuntu -- Details of package libreoffice-base in quantal
<tale> 12.10:ssä on.
<czr> tosin uutena tulokkaana on myos itsellani ollut pulseaudio
<rhkfin> tale: oon ladannut .deb -paketit libreofficen sivuilta, se asentaa ne nimellä libreoffice3.6-base jne mitä voikko ei ymmärrä
<Echramath> Se nyt taas on parin version ajan ymmärtänyt, että äänikortistani on tarkoitus tulla ääniä uloskin.
<rhkfin> eeeli... voisko voikon laittaa mut kertoa sille et ignoraa riippuvuudet?
<rhkfin> ja sit pitää peukkuja
<tale> rhkfin: Jos ei voi 12.10 käyttää, niin poista Ubuntun libreoffice- ja voikko paketit. Sitten  käännät lähdekielipaketeista 3.6 ja voikon koneellesi.
<czr> rhkfin, ongelma tuos on et periaatteessa ehka. mut sit seuraavan kerran kun ajat apt-gettia suoraan tai epasuoraan, se ongelma taas pulpahtaa esiin
<tale> rhkfin: Jos vähät välität riippuvuuksista, luultavasti saat järjestelmän rikki. Ja ainakaan se voikko ei sitten toimi.
<czr> ehkapa tuohon riittaa vain voikon uusiksikaanto. en tosin tieda ko softan kompleksisuutta et osais sanoa et onko se "helpompaa" kuin joku muu ratkaisu
<Echramath> 11.10 on joka tapauksessa se "uppoava laiva"-versio tällä hetkellä.
<pesasa> Hyvä ettei palava öljynporauslautta.
<rhkfin> Echramath: joo päivitys on tulossa jossain vaiheessa mut nyt ei pysty
<rhkfin> Näyttäis siltä että helpoin on laittaa 12.04 (tai jopa 12.10) läppärille ja hoitaa oikolukemiset sillä..
<Echramath> Mitä tapahtuu jos sitä voikkopakettia puukottaa?
<rhkfin> Kait toinen mahdollinen ois voikon kääntö käsin mut säädöks menee..
<rhkfin> Echramath: ^ juurikin
<rhkfin> Eli kait sille pitäis kertoa että katsookin libreoffice3.6 -paketteja
<rhkfin> En tiedä paketoinnista riittävästi että tietäisin miten toi menee
<rhkfin> Sain paketin purettua (dpkg -x) mut ei siellä ole mitään asennustietoja.. mistäs ne löytyy..
<tale> rhkfin: Haluatko 3.6 Libreofficen, vai pelkästää uuden Voikon?
<rhkfin> tale: mulla on LO3.6 ja sen tarvitsen. Nyt haluaisin sen kylkeen Voikon.
<tale> rhkfin: Tai siis, mikä se perusongelma on jota yrität ratkaista?
<tale> rhkfin: Voit oikolukea webvoikolla, jos vaan siitä on kiinni.
<tale> rhkfin: http://joukahainen.puimula.org/webvoikko
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/iYfy2A -> Webvoikko
<rhkfin> katos, kaikenlaista
<rhkfin> Joo, mahdollista muttei oikein kätsyä.
<rhkfin> -> lataamaan 12.04:sta läppäriin
<rhkfin> precise ajaa LO3.5.4, quantalista löytyy 3.6.2 -> 12.10..
<rhkfin> Oho, asennusimaget onkin nykyään jo DVD-imageja. Ubuntu kasvaa.
<tale> Kohta ne on Blueray imageja. Sitten pitää minunkin ostaa uusi kone jotta saa sopivan aseman.
<czr> kai alternatet pysyy viela jarkevina
<Echramath> Onks siitä sitä 30 megan versiota?
<czr> netinstallia? ei taida ollut ubuntussa koskaan
<rhkfin> czr: alternateja ei enää näytä olevan..
<czr> debianista en tieda, en ole asentanut sita pitkaan aikaan
<rhkfin> en tiedä sisältääkö toi dvd alternate-meiningit
<rhkfin> en tiedä miten muuten on ajatus esim lvm laittaa..
<czr> hmm. epakatsya
<Echramath> Onko samalla levyllä erilaisia asentimia?
<Echramath> Hassuahan se eri kuvat on olla, jos tilaa on ja suurin osa tilasta menee paketteihin.
<rhkfin> Echramath: live käsittääkseni ei sisällä varsinaisia paketteja, toisin kuin alternate
<czr> Echramath, ei välttis niin hassua kun on hitaan linjan takana
<czr> ja sekin
<czr> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e8OEuj6-pVg hieno video btw
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/j2IyG6 -> The world in the last 200 years! - YouTube
<czr> argh
<czr> väärä kanava, anteeksi
<Echramath> No et pastennut Cowboy Henkia
<Echramath> Niinkuin minä viimeksi.
<kirvesAxe> :D
<czr> heh
<czr> joo, käytiin keskustelua "isänmaallisuus"-sanan määritelmästä toisaalla. toi liittyi aihetta sivuten (itsenäistymisestä yms)
<IhqTzup> Kysynpä uudestaan vähän paremmin. Eli mul on useampi näyttö ja jokaisessa on oma X. Pikanäppäimet toimii vaan yhessä niistä. Mitenkä ne sais pelaa kaikissa?
<tale> IhqTzup: Mitkä pikanäppäimet? Mitä meinaat "oma X"? Onko usea näyttö tehty jotenkin muuten kuin tavallisesti?
<Kilpuri> Niin minä sählään 2 näytöllä, kun aina "väärä" ikkuna on aktiivinen.
<Jakke_> Iltaa
<Jakke_> Pikku ongelma Ubuntun kans.
<anger> Vai että sellaisia ongelmia
<jaywink> ei ollu kovin pieni ongelma kun katos linjoiltakin :)
<IhqTzup> Media next/prev ja play/pause ei skulaa eikä myöskään mitkään muutkaan. esim alt + f2
<tale> IhqTzup: Tässä neuvotaan jotain. http://www.webupd8.org/2012/10/ubuntu-multi-monitor-tweaks-full-screen.html
#ubuntu-fi 2012-10-26
<Kihokki> Hojoo, asensin Ubuntu 12.10, mutta "Lisäajurit" nappia ei löydy asetuksista. Miten saan ATIn ajurit taas käyttööni?
<jaywink> Kihokki, löytyvät software centerin kautta muistaakseni, sieltä vaan searchilla :)
<jaywink> hirveen kätevää :P
<Kihokki> Katson kunhan kävelen nämä 200 metriä kotiin koulusta :p mainiota jos toimii tästä.
<anger> Kihokki: sudo apt-get install fglrx
<Kihokki> anger, Aivan kiva, mutta uudelleenkäynnistyksen jälkeen resoluutio pieneni arvoon 1280x1024 arvosta 1600x900 eikä sitä voi vaihtaa.
<Kihokki> Mikä meni pieleen? Ubuntu 12.04 versiossa ajuri toimi ennen täydellisesti.
<anacron> miksi päivitit jos kaikki oli täydellistä
<Kihokki> anacron, Tämä perustui taustaoletukseen, että uusi on parempaa.
<Hukka^> ubuntu ei ole windows
<Kihokki> Mitä jos vastaisit siihen kysymykseen vain?
<anacron> eiköhän sen reson pysty muuttamaan jotain kautta
<Kihokki> "AMD-grafiikkaohjainta ei ole asennettu, tai AMD-ohjain ei toimi oikein.
<Kihokki> Asenna AMD-laitteistoosi soveltuva AMD-ohjain tai määritä se aticonfigin avulla." Tämmöisen ilmoituksen sain.
<Hukka^> sen saa muutettu asetus tiedostosta
<Kihokki> aticonfig sanoo taas tätä: No supported adapters detected
<anacron> en oo graafisen käyttöliittymän kanssa paininut pitkään aikaan, mutta luulis että xorgia räpläämällä tääkin hoituu
<anacron> kantsii kuumotella tota anger:ia asiasta ku sillä selkeästi oli asiasta jotain oikeaa tietoa
<Kihokki> Vastaa jos vastaa sieltä
<Kihokki> Selvisi pitkän Googlailun jälkeen syy, että ajuri kortilleni ei tue 3.5 kerneliä ja onneksi näyttää poistuvan tuo ajurikin tuosta.
<tabasko> käyttääkö joku sormenjäljenlukijaa kirjautumiseen?  :)
<tabasko> gnome-keyring haluaa aina salasanansa vaikka toi fingerprint toi muuten tosi hyvin
<tabasko> esim sudokin tunnistautuu sormenjäljellä :)
<urkki> Mitenkähän fstabilla sais onnistuneesti automountattua yhden partition, kaikenlaista vinkkiä on mut millä onnistuu 12.10 versiossa varmasti?
<Echramath> Miten se epäonnistuu?
<Echramath> UUID=xxxxx   /mountpoint filesysteemi  defaults 0 2
<Echramath> Tai jos ei ole esim. ext234 niin ehkä jotain muita optioita.
<tale> urkki: http://porixi.l-a.fi/Levyn_lis%C3%A4ys#Liitt.C3.A4minen_bootissa
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/5390dy -> Levyn lisäys – Porixi
<Echramath> /dev/jotain -notaatio näyttää kivemmalta kirjoittaa, mutta suosittelisin nykyajan systeemin kanssa UUID:tä.
<cygnus011> miten mun ubuntu on 12.04 versiossa, vaikka 12.10 tullut? Update Managerin mukaan päivityksiä ei saatavilla...
<Echramath> Ei se halua itsekseen LTS:stä lähteä.
<Echramath> sano sille "gksudo update-manager -c" jos haluat uuden.
<cygnus011> ok, pitää varmaan eka ottaa backupit...
<Echramath> (joskus on tainnut vaatia jopa -cd:n vaikka ei pitäisi kun on kerta julkaisu jo ulkona)
<tale> Echramath: Label näyttää kivalta, ja on käytännöllinen. Niitä olen itse ryhtynyt käyttämään. UUID on kohtuullisen hankala leikata ja liimata.
<shanttu> joopa joo. ärsytti kun "disable touchpad while typing" ei ole ikinä toiminut niin kokeilin jotain patchia (dpkg) ja nyt herjaa "unmet depencies" jne. ei toimi "apt-get -f install"
<shanttu> eikä se pakettikaan asentunut
<kirvesAxe> jos siitä touchpadista saisi kirjoittaessa edes ne touchisclick -toiminnot pois niin olis siedettävää mutta huoh
<shanttu> ikävää ettei tuollainen perusasia toimi
<shanttu> jopas: synapticilla onnistui hienosti
#ubuntu-fi 2012-10-27
<Echramath> Onneksi XFCE:n sympaattinen vakiobugi "työpöytiä tulee itsekseen lisää" on korjaamatta. :)
<Hukka^> ominaisuus
<kirvesAxe> featuring reproductive desktops!
<Mirv> cygnus011: ihan päivitysten asetuksista löytyy, tarjotaanko päivitystä vain LTS-versioihin vai kaikkiin
<Mirv> ja LTS:ssä se oletus on että vain LTS:iin
<Mirv> terveisiä Kööpenhaminasta, ihmisiä satelee UDS:ään
<Mirv> eniten toki huomisillan tienoilla
<czr> Unicode DNS?
<Mirv> no se
<Mirv> http://blog.ubuntu-fi.org/2012/ubuntu-developer-summit-koopenhaminassa-29-10-1-11-2012/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/ZXDTkP -> Ubuntu-blogi  » Blog Archive   » Ubuntu Developer Summit Kööpenhaminassa 29.10.-1.11.2012
<Myrtti> Mirv: kerro terveisiä.
#ubuntu-fi 2012-10-28
<Mirv> juuh, vielä kun tietäis keille kaikille :)
<heikrnen> Osallistuuko kukaan UDS:ään huomenna paikan päällä? Olen itse menossa...
<ninnnu> heikrnen: on siellä muutama suomalainen. Mä en ole
<ninnnu> Muut löytyy kanavalta #ubuntu-fi-tiimit
<heikrnen> ninnnu: thanks, yritän paikallistaa...
<shanttu> Onko päivän puheenaihe ollut ubuntun kellon talviaikaan siirtyminen?
<tomageeni> no, viisi viestiä näköjään kanavalle kirjoitettu tänään, joten eipä puheenaiheita paljon ole ollut
<Echramath> Kello näyttää siirtyneen.
<shanttu> Minulla ei siirtynyt
<shanttu> Olin pettynyt
<shanttu> Gnome-Shell 12.04. Muistaakseni aiemmin on siirtynyt.
<Echramath> Heh, mulla onkin näemmä UTC=yes
<tomageeni> 12.04/gnome classic defaulttikonffeilla näköjään siirtänyt
<tomageeni> tai emmuista oisko se asennusvaiheessa kysynyt
<shanttu> minulla asetuksissa europe/helsinki/network time. manuaalisesti siirsin tunnin taakse ja network time taas päälle ja oikeassa on
<Echramath> Ajatko Windowsina?
<Echramath> -n
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/soRvi
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/50aV15 -> 2x44 soRvi - Viikon VALO #96 | Viikon VALO
#ubuntu-fi 2013-10-21
<Ya_Yagi> mitähän tässä xubuntussa kannattas alkaa katseleen kun tuo hiiri jysähtää vähän väliä, päivitin tän eilen 13.10:ksi
<Ya_Yagi> jahas, ainakin irrottaminen korjaa mutta eipä sitäkään jaksas loputtomiin
* Tm_T changed the topic of #ubuntu-fi to: Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS & Ubuntu 13.10 http://www.ubuntu-fi.org/ | http://paste.ubuntu.com/ | http://fi.wikibooks.org/wiki/Ubuntu_tutuksi | yhteisötoimintaa http://wiki.ubuntu-fi.org/Yhteiso | höpinöintiä #ubuntu-fi-offtopic | English channel for the Finnish LoCo: #ubuntu-fi-en | ubuntu-fi-WWW-bugit https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-fi-www
<Echramath> Kaipaan, taas kerran, selitystä elämän syvimpiin mysteereihin.
<Echramath> Irssin hilight
<Echramath> 16:30    1 http\:\/\/\S+  -word -regexp -color %g
<Echramath> 16:30    2 https\:\/\/\S+  -word -regexp -color %g
<Echramath> Miksi kuitenkaan https-urleja ei värjätä?
<hiippariX> pitäiskö väri laittaa eka ?
<hiippariX> Hilight lines that were written by nicks from *.fi with bold green
<hiippariX>  /HILIGHT -color %G -mask *!*@*.fi
<hiippariX> tosta esimerkistä päätellen
<Echramath> No siis tuo ensimmäinen toimii.
<hiippariX> aika erikoista
<hiippariX> https\:\/\/\S+  -word -regexp -color %g
<hiippariX> tää toimi mulla
<hiippariX>  /hilight -word -regexp -color %g https\:\/\/\S+
<hiippariX> kokeile noin
<hiippariX> kummatki skulaa
<hiippariX> ja muista /save
<hiippariX> laitoin saven kummassaki eri komennon välis
<Echramath> Ei kai saven pitäisi siihen vaikuttaa?
<hiippariX> emt, mut eka laitoin ton https noin miten laitoin ja sit savetin kokeeks ja sit kokeilin http ja savetin
<hiippariX> ja kummatki skulas
<hiippariX> mun pitäs säätää tohon palvelimet jos meinaisin tota alkaa käyttää
<Echramath> Onko sulla nyt ne molemmat siellä?
<hiippariX> on joo
<hiippariX> mut haittaa ku twitter ikkuna on kans päällä ni tulee kokoajan hilightia siihen ikkunaan
<Echramath> Eikös se pysähdy ekaan osumaan?
<hiippariX> siis?
<Echramath> Siis eikö nois sun esimerkit ole sama asia?
<hiippariX> joo mut mä heitin komennon ja sit tallensin ja kokeilin et toimiiko ja sit laitoin toisen komennon ja sit taas tallensin ja sit testasin toimivuutta
<hiippariX> ja kummatki toimi
<anonymous001> Mitä pitää tehdä jos ubuntun asennus sanoo että "juuritiedostojärjestelmää ei löydy?
<Kilpuri> öö. sinun pitää nimetä se.
<Ya_Yagi> http://dawn.fi/keskustelu/t/f-124/947308
<Kilpuri> siis siinä kysytään niitä liitospisteitä ja jonkun on ioltava "/"
<Ya_Yagi> ilmeisesti siinä ei ole mitään osiota minko asennus löytäs
<Ya_Yagi> käynnistä vaikka se sen asennus-cd:n kanssa ja käy tekemässä siihen osio gpartedilla tai levytyökaluko sen nimi nykyään on
<Kilpuri> joo. noin se on. en nyt vaan keksi sen kohdan kuvaa, siis mistä saisin näytettyä esimerkin.
<Ya_Yagi> tuolla linkin takana on joku kuva :)
<Kilpuri> anonymous001:  oletko asentamassa sitä ihan tyhjään koneeseen? vai jonkun käyttiksen viereen?
<Kilpuri> http://wiki.ubuntu-fi.org/Asentaminen
<anonymous001> Kilpuru. Win8.1 rinnalle siks aikaa että osaan korjata viat jotka tulee kun annan sille koko koneen
<anonymous001> Kilpuri*
<Ya_Yagi> juu :) eli se windows estää sen asentamisen mutta sen voi poistaa
<Kilpuri> joo. en sanokkaan mitään.  Kyllähän sen voi asentaa vierelle, kiva olisi jos sillä olisi ihan oma levy. Nyt en muista, että miten sitä tilaa tehdään tossa asentaessa. Vai pitääkö se tehdä aikaisemmin (levyllä)
<anonymous001> Toosin... voipi olla että sössin juuri jotai ja winukka lähteeki ennen aikojaan. Note itselle:tarkista aina kahdesti enne kun poistat osion
<Ya_Yagi> http://apcmag.com/how-to-dual-boot-windows-8-and-linux.htm
<Kilpuri> Siis Gparted löytyy asenneuslevyltä ja sillä voi pyyhkäistä koko koneen tyhjäxi.
<anonymous001> Kyllähän toi asenninkin osaa levyn.tyhjentää. en vain vielä tahtois :D
<Ya_Yagi> osaa se asennus osioidakin sen
<Kilpuri> anonymous001:  No sitten sitä tilaa on tehtävä jollain, mutta windowsissa siihen työkalua? Ei menisi niin pahasti perseelleen.
<Kilpuri> *onko
<anonymous001> Tilaakin on, ja ongelmat näkyis olevan tähä asti korjautuneet
<Kilpuri> En tajua, että missä on ongelma?
<anonymous001> Ongelma oli juuritiedostojärjestelmä mutta fixasin sen
<Kilpuri> toivottavasti annoit sille riittävästi tilaa.
<Kilpuri> ja teit samalla 2-4 gigan swapin
<anonymous001> Paskat. Pakko varmaan pistää winukka pois kokonaa. Ei suostu ubuntu starttaan
<Kilpuri> no se on se secure boot tai joku semmoinen.
<Kilpuri> katso nyt ensin BIOS ja mieti sitten, että luetko netistä ohjeita vai asennatko sen Ubuntun "kunnolla"
<Mkaysi> Minäkin olen jossakin vaiheessa asentamassa Ubuntua Win8.1 rinnalle, jos onnistuu. Torrentilla kestää 5 min 5 s.
<Ya_Yagi> http://apcmag.com/how-to-dual-boot-windows-8-and-linux.htm
<Mkaysi> Ubuntu ei havaitse muita käyttöjärjestelmiä.
<anonymous001> Mistäköhän johtuu ettã ubuntua käynnistäessä tulee: error:no such partition?
<anonymous001> Normibiossilla. Ei uefi
<anonymous001> Fix'd. Bios-asetuksissa piti vain asettaa admin-salasana
<anonymous001> Sitte pitäis vielä saada nettitikku toimiin
<anonymous001> Nyt hoitu sekin. Hyvästi windos
<Mkaysi> Havaitsiko asennus sinulla Windowsin? Minulla se halusi tyhjentää koko levyn.
<anonymous001> Ei havainnu mutta ei tarvinnukkaan
#ubuntu-fi 2013-10-22
<Mkaysi> Yritin uudelleen. Ubuntu ei havaitse muita käyttöjärjestelmiä, eikä edes osiotaulua. Loin Windowsilla uudet osiot, joita ajattelin käyttää.
#ubuntu-fi 2013-10-23
<puhuri> suspend taisi rikkoutua viimeisimmän kernelipäivityksen 3.2.0-55-generic #85-Ubuntu yhteydessä (Dell E4300). Tulee rekusriivinen kernel-virhe josta pääsee vain pakkokatkaisemalla virrat. Lokiin ei jää mitään, tietenkään.
<tale> puhuri: Jos on Ubuntu 12.04, siihen voi vaihtaa uudemman kernelin. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<puhuri> pitää kokeilla jos oireilee vielä - rauta on vuodelta 2008, joten periaatteessa ei pitäisi olla uutuusongelma (voi toki alkaa lahotakin)
<Hejkki> tuota, asensin just ubuntu gnome-version, siis sen gnome-jakelun
<Hejkki> mutta nyt en löydä mistään mistä saan säädettyä kieliasetuksia, haluan asentaa espanjan oikoluvun ym, mutta sitä valikkoa ei ole mitä tuossa sanotaan: http://i.stack.imgur.com/lN23n.png
<Hejkki> language support löytyy, mutta se on erilainen
<Hejkki> sieltä ei saa lisättyä mittää
<Hejkki> noh, asennan komentoriviltä
<Hejkki> aika jännä juttu muuten.. mun 10v vanhassa läppärissä aukeaa libreoffice-writer nopeammin kuin tässä uunituoreessa läppärissä
<Hejkki> molemmissa ubuntu
<Hejkki> muutenki tää tuntuu hitaalta koneelta täää uusi
<Hejkki> jes, en tästä lähin enää koskaa päivitä ubuntua, asennan aina uudelleen kun on tarvetta/innostusta
<Hejkki> 13.04 -> 13.10 päivityksestä katos vaikka mitä. kuten näytön kirkkauden säätö ja wlani
<Hejkki> 1832 tiedostoa dropboxissa, oiskohan tossa karsimisen varaa :D
<Tzyntuz> Moro. Kukahan voisi auttaa yhessä asiassa ?
<ninnnu> riippuu asiasta
<Tzyntuz> Kun asensin 10.04 Ubuntun ja alko lagaamaan koska CPU1/CPU2 sanoo 80-100%
<ninnnu> Avaa pääte, kirjoita "top"
<Tzyntuz> Ok
<ninnnu> Kerro mikä/mitkä prosessit siellä syö
<Tzyntuz> Kerro mitkä prosessin nimi
<Tzyntuz> Koska aloittelia
<ninnnu> ..
<ninnnu> onko pääte auki? Sellane musta tai valkone boksi jossa lukee tekstiä
<ninnnu> Sen saa valikosta
<Tzyntuz> On auki Pääte ja laitoin sen TOP
<ninnnu> Siellä on rivi jossa on PID USER PR...
<Tzyntuz> Juu
<ninnnu> ja siitä seuraavana on rivi jossa lukee jotain tällästä:" 1360 ninnnu    20   0  831m 314m  45m S   7,9 31,7  15:55.87 firefox    "
<ninnnu> niin mikä siinä on firefoxin paikalla?
<Tzyntuz> Käytän tällä hetkellä Chromoeta
<ninnnu> ei sillä ole merkitystä
<Tzyntuz> 8245 torzzlej  20   0  261m  42m  15m S    1  8.5   3:17.84 chromium-browse
<ninnnu> ei sulla ton perusteella ole 100% CPU-käyttö jos toi on kerta seuraava rivi PID USER..seliterivin alla
<Hejkki> mistä mää nään että onko mulla varmasti closed-ajuri tässä koneessa käynnissä näyttiksellä
<ninnnu> Hejkki: NVidia/AMD?
<Hejkki> amd
<ninnnu> lsmod|grep fglrx
<ninnnu> jos sieltä tulee rivi ulos niin on suljettu ajuri
<Tzyntuz> Joo okei :)
<mjr> eipä tuo chromium syö niin paljoa CPU:ta kuin mistä oli aluksi puhe, se oli varmaan vaan piikki
<Hejkki> ok eli on, mietin vaan ku hirveen hitaasti päivittyy kuva, siirrän esim ikkunaa niin näkyy sellasta raitaa
<Tzyntuz> Mut kiitoz ninnu
<Hejkki> ja videoita katsottaessa myös
<Hejkki> uus läppäri
<ninnnu> mikä läppäri?
<Hejkki> 10v vanha läppäri tosiaa nopeampi grafiikankin kanssa.
<Hejkki> tämä on hp probook 455
<ninnnu> 10v vanha läppäri on..vanhempi ja sitä kautta sille on kertyny paremmin tukea
<Hejkki> joo mutta luulis silti että ton ikänen ollis hitaampi :D
<Hejkki> ja hp probookit on hp:n linux-tukemia
<ninnnu> juu, siltä näyttää
<ninnnu> jännä
<Hejkki> suht heittämällä toimii kaikki, paitsi toi wlan-napin valo :D
<mjr> voi kokeilla vilasta vaikka myös glxinfo|grep renderer
<Hejkki> mesa-utils vissii pitää asentaa, asennan
<mjr> että näyttäiskö siellä olevan oikeastikin se käytössä
<Hejkki> OpenGL renderer string: AMD Radeon HD 7420G
<Hejkki> hmh
<mjr> kuulostaa luultavasti olevan käytössä
<Hejkki> jepajee
<Hejkki> noh, kai mä pärjään, en mä tätä leffakoneeks ostanu
<Hejkki> tstä ubuntun gnome-jakeluversiosta puuttuu joitaki asetuksia jotka on vakioubutussa vaikka asennan käsin ubuntun eriksee.
<Hejkki> ja hiiren nopeuden säätö ei toimi
<Hejkki> saa heittää päästä päähän tota säätövipua eikä mitää eroa
<Hejkki> nyt kokeilen wlania ->
<Hejkki> ainaki toistaseks toimaa
<Hejkki> höpötän yksinään... :D Nyt lopetan
<Echramath> Olikohan tää 175 gigan juuri ihan järjellinen asia...
<Echramath> ...olen käyttänyt 9.
<tale> Echramath: Jos sen sais täytettyä niillä Nokian puhelimen 41 megapikselin kuvilla?
<Echramath> Niin no mutta niiden säilöminen juureen on koko hakemistoajattelun vastaista.
<jjo> Echramath: voithan sä luoda sinne scratch-hakemiston ja dumpata niitä sinne
<jjo> tai sit asentaa scratchboxin maemo-devausta varten
<Echramath> Voishan sinne laittaa vaikka spotifyn kakut.
<Sysi> ei tarvi offlinea ku säätää vaan sadan gigan kakun
<Mkaysi> Itse jakaisin 175 gigan juuren kahtia ja tekisin toisesta /homen.
<mjr> mä taas päinvastoin en harrastaisi juuri partitiointia peruskäytössä
<jjo> mä kyl laitan mielellään erillisen /home:n
<Mkaysi> Ennen en harrastanut, mutta kokeilun jälkeen totesin sen korvaamattomaksi avuksi.
#ubuntu-fi 2013-10-24
<elias_a> Onkos muilla ollut hiiren kohdistuksen kanssa ongelmia päivityksen jälkeen?
<tale> elias_a: Mimmoisen päivityksen?
<elias_a> Uusimpaan julkaisuun.
<elias_a> tale: 13.10:ssa vähän hiiri ja valikot vikuroivat.
<Tehdastehdas> Kun käyttäjän kotikansio on kryptattu ja toinen admin samalla koneella vaihtaa käyttäjän salasanaa, miten sisäänkirjautuessa suhtaudutaan kryptaukseen, joka on vielä vanhalla salasanalla? Kokeilin, kirjautuminen epäonnistui ilman virheilmoitusta. Mitä tämä tarkoittaa? Onko tieto turvassa?
<tale> Tehdastehdas: Mitkä ovat omat päätelmäsi testiesi tuloksista?
<Tehdastehdas> jossain pykii, kun ei kysynyt kotikansion vanhaa salasanaa sisäänkirjautuessa
<tale> Tehdastehdas: http://askubuntu.com/questions/33730/will-changing-password-re-encrypt-my-home-directory
<Tehdastehdas> en ottanut epämääräisestä kirjautumisen epäonnistumisesta selvää, sekoiliko 13.10 vai onko tuo normaali tapa ilmoittaa eri salasanalla salatusta kotikansiosta
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/pm2qEC -> encryption - Will changing password re-encrypt my home directory? - Ask Ubuntu
<tale> When you change your password, the home directory passphrase is re-encrypted with your new password, so you should have continued access to your files with the new password.
<tale> This is handled via PAM (Pluggable Authentication Modules), so should work with any password change tool. The exception is administrative password changes where the original password is not provided. This is expected behaviour though: if the administrator could decrypt your files without knowing your password then there would be no actual protection.
<Tehdastehdas> kas kun "expected behaviour" oli noin epämääräistä, eikä koskaan kysynyt vanhaa salasanaa. Ilmeisesti tieto on turvassa ja voin jatkaa toimintaa kahdella admin-käyttäjällä
<tale> Tuon webbisivun mukaan jos vanhaa salasanaa ei kysytty, ei pitäisi päästä käsiksi kryptattuihin tiedostoihin nyt salasanan vaihdon jälkeen.
<Tehdastehdas> joo, oikeinhan se meni, mutta olisi voinut antaa virheilmoituksen etten olisi jäänyt epävarmuuteen
<Tehdastehdas> Uusi tietoturvaongelma: liitin toisen käyttäjän salatun kotikansion käyttämällä "sudo ecryptfs-recover-private", hoidin kopioinnit, kirjauduin ulos, kirjauduin sisään, ja toinen kotikansio on edelleen liitettynä samaan paikkaan, eikä enää kysy salasanaa, näyttää vaan
<Tehdastehdas> nyt on vähän epävarma olo, että jos ulos kirjautuminen ei unohduta salasanaa, unohduttaako liitospaikan deletoiminen sen?
<Tehdastehdas> että onko se salasana hashättynä tuossa mountpoint-kansion nimessä, kun se on sen näköinen merkkijono?
<Buntu> Heipä Hei! MInulla ilmeni ongelma ubuntu päivityksessä 8.04 -> 10.04. Jakelupäivitys ilmoittaa virheeksi "W:Tiedoston http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/dists/lucid/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz nouto ei onnistunut  404 Not Found , E:Joidenkin hakemistotiedostojen nouto ei onnistunut, ne on ohitettu tai käytetty vanhoja"
<Kilpuri> Buntu: Voi kai sen noinkin tehdä, mutta miten olisi ihan puhdas 12.04 tai 13.10 asennus.?
<Tm_T> Buntu: jos ei muuten niin vaihda ports.ubuntu.com tähän: http://old.releases.ubuntu.com/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/W7Z4MG -> Ubuntu Releases
<Buntu> Kaippa nekin käy, mutta mitenkä se 12.04 päivitys tapahtuu käytännössä?
<inz> et varmaan tarvii tuota portsia mihinkään, eli voit vaan poistaa sen lähteen
<inz> ongelmahan tässä on se, että i386 ei ole port, vaan ihan pääalusta
<Buntu> Taidan laittaa tuon 10.04, koska olen kuullut että se olisi parempi konevanhukselle.
<Kilpuri> No siitä loppuu tuki ihan kohta.
<Kilpuri> eikö se ollut 3v
<Buntu> Onko oikotietä onneen. MIten saisi 12.04 (laitan sen sittenkin) suoraan tähän masiinaan.
<topyli> Buntu: ei 10.04 ole mitenkään parempi
<jjo> onko ubuntu-serverille jotain metapakettia?
<topyli> jjo: ei
<topyli> siinähän ei vissiin ole oikein mitään oletuksena asennettu
<Buntu>  Tm_T  miten vaihdan tuon ports
<Buntu> Miten saan päivitettyä ubuntu 8.04 suoraan 12.04?
<ninnnu> et saa
<Buntu> ok. Miten saan päivitettyä ubuntu 8.04 kymppi pilkku nollaneloseksi?
<Buntu> antaa virheen "W:Tiedoston http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/dists/lucid/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz nouto ei onnistunut  404 Not Found , E:Joidenkin hakemistotiedostojen nouto ei onnistunut, ne on ohitettu tai käytetty vanhoja"
<mjr> suosittelen että asennat 12.04:n puhtaalta pöydältä kun on noin vanha asennus tällä hetkellä alla
<mjr> mutta voishan sen kahdesti päivittääkin periaatteessa
<Buntu> Eli pitäis uus CD tehdä?
<mjr> tai usb-tikku
<Buntu> USB tikulta ei onnistu jostain syystä ja CD:t lopussa, eli periaatteessa säästän rahhhaaa jos asennan kahdesti. Onko mitään vinkkejä tuohon virheeseen?
<jjo> topyli: eihän siinä ole juu, mut on siinä kuintekin se perussetti määritelty jossain
<puhuri> Buntu: jotkut usb-tikku - emolevy (bios)-yhdistelmät ei toimi buutissa, voi kokeilla toisella (erilaisella) tikulla jos sattuu olemaan
<puhuri> mikä on ubuntun suositeltu graafinen työkalu kuvien joukkoprosessointiin (esim. pienemmän resoluution kopioiden tekemiseen)?
<puhuri> (itse käytän imagemagick:a komentoriviltä tai darktablea)
<tale> puhuri: Imagemagikin työkaluilla minä olen tehnyt.
<jaywink> puhuri, digikam on mukava batchprosessointiin ja muutenkin fotojen hallintaan
<puhuri> näkyi shotwell:issä (joka kai on 12.04 oletussovellus kuvien hallintaan?) olevan vienti-toiminto, jossa voi määrätä kuvan koon.
<puhuri> jaywink: täytyy tuota digikam:iakin ehdottaa
<puhuri> tuntuu vain kömpelöiltä kun on pbmplussasta (nyk netbpm) lähtien tottunut tekemään komentorivillä :-)
<jaywink> puhuri, mut mitäs enempää tarviikaan jos cli kelpaa kuin imagemagick :)
<mlpug> joo, samaa mieltä. miksi pitäisi imagemagick jollain korvata. olen poltellut isompaan määrään kuvia sillä exif datoista tietoja kuten gps koordinaatteja ja muita temppuja tehnyt ja ainakin minun tarpeeseen sieltä löytyi kaikki tarvittava ja paljon muuta
<Echramath> Hölmö bugintapainen LTS:ssä, jos edellisellä käyttäjällä on valkoinen taustakuva, displaymanageri näyttää sen ja pistää sen päälle käyttäjätunnuksia ... valkoisella.
<Echramath> Meni viisi minuuttia tajuta miten tohon koneeseen pääsee sisään.
<puunakki2> :D
<Leox> http://Fjeer.ME - Send Free SMS Worldide!
<Leox> http://Fjeer.ME - Send Free SMS Worldide!
<Leox> http://Fjeer.ME - Send Free SMS Worldide!
<pesasa> Ylipäätään mun mielestä on hölmöä, jos login-ruudulla käytetään käyttäjän taustakuvaa.
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/9CHCer -> DALnet Web IRC (qwebirc)
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/9CHCer -> DALnet Web IRC (qwebirc)
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/9CHCer -> DALnet Web IRC (qwebirc)
<jjo> un mielestä se on loistava idea
<pesasa> Mitä se muille käyttäjille kuuluu, minkälainen taustakuva mulla on?
<jjo> näkee todella helposti kuka käyttäjä on kyseessä
<jjo> mut toki jos itsellä on joku nolo taustakuva, niin sit se voi olla ongelma
<pesasa> jjo: Täh? Ei ole käyttäjää, kun ei ole logattu sisään.
<pesasa> Silloin ei siis ole käyttäjää, joka olisi kyseessä.
<mlpug> no onhan se käyttäjä sinne koneeseen määritelty
<jjo> muotoilaan uudestaan jos tuo oli liian epäselvästi sanottu... näkee heti mikä käyttäjä on valittuna
<mlpug> oli loggautunu tai ei
<jjo> tai siis lähinnä onko oma
<pesasa> mlpug: Kuten sanoin, ei ole käyttäjää, joka olisi kyseessä.
<jjo> se mua kiinnostaa ja tiedän sen olevan hollilla kun alkaa näyttää tutulta
<jjo> tai oikeastaan myös jos ei näytä tutulta, niin tiedän valittuna olevan jonkun muun
<pesasa> jjo: Se on eri asia, että voi valita taustakuvan, joka näytetään login-ruudussa, kun oma nimi valitaan käyttäjälistasta.
<pesasa> Ei sen tartte olla se käyttäjällä käytössä oleva taustakuva.
<jjo> edelleen mä en koe tuon olevan ongelma ellei taustakuva ole jotenkin nolo
<jjo> ja sit jos tietää että se näkyy loginissakin, niin ehkä sitä osaa sit valita sellaisen joka ei nolostuta
<pesasa> No, Echramath just valitti, että on ongelma.
<pesasa> Pitäisi olla käyttäjän valittavissa.
<jjo> onhan se
<pesasa> Muotoilen toisin. Pitäisi olla käyttäjän valittavissa, näytetäänkö sitä taustakuvaa login-ruudussa.
<jjo> no mut jos se nyt kovasti kiukuttaa, niin vaihtaa sit semmosen dm:n joka ei sitä näytä
<mlpug> no mutta olisko se valkoisen taustakuvan omistaja ecramathia varten vaihtanut sen. ehkä ei
<jjo> ongelma ratkaistu
<pesasa> Mulla on käytössä semmoinen dm (tai pikemminkin lightdm:n tyyli/teema/mikälie), joka ei toimi noin.
<mlpug> mutta minusta tämä ei ole iso ongelma ja aika kiva ominaisuus, että muiden kuvat näkyy eikä tarvi nimiä lukea kun kuvasta tietää kenen salasanaa se kone odottaa just nyt
<jjo> samaa mieltä
<jjo> ja ongelma on suht triviaalisti ratkaistavissa niille jotka eivät siitä tykkää
<pesasa> No ennen siellä oli se pärstäkuva. Taustakuva on kyllä ihan kiva vaihtoehto sille, mutta ei sen tarttis olla sama asia kuin työpöydän taustakuva.
<pesasa> jjo: Niille on triviaalisti ratkaistavissa, jotka ovat koneen ylläpitäjiä.
<jjo> toki niin
<tale>  /whowas Leox
#ubuntu-fi 2013-10-25
<arsson> http://www.themebeta.com/node/67132
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/z5x1I7 -> Ambiancefit 2 | Google Chrome Themes
<tale> Tuleeko noille mainostajille banaanivasarasta?
<kirvesAxe> vois olla fiksua ainakin jos useemmin tulee mainostamaan...
#ubuntu-fi 2013-10-26
<wrl_> Has anyone had their machine freeze when trying to do the last stage of the upgrade (13.04 -> 13.10)?
<tale> wrl_: This is a Finnish channel.
<wrl_> Oops, sri guys and gals.
<hahlo> miten se update-alternatives meni www-browserin osalta?
<tale> hahlo: Katso mitä on hakemistossa /etc/alternatives. Esim. ls -lh /etc/alternatives/*brow*
<tale> hahlo: Sitten update-alternatives -komennolla niitä voi säätää.
<tale> hahlo: vaikkapa update-alternatives --config www-browser
<hahlo> tack
<hahlo> tale: sanoo update-alternatives: virhe: no alternatives for www-browser
<hahlo> vaikka monta selainta on asennettuna
<tale> hahlo: Koitas x-www-browser
<hahlo> se toimi!
#ubuntu-fi 2013-10-27
<Mkaysi> www-browser taitaa olla merkkipohjaisille selaimille.
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/Jamendo
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/aE41KA -> 3x44 Jamendo - Viikon VALO #148 | Viikon VALO
<buntu> Heipä hei!Esitin ongelmani jo paripäivää sitten, mutta sillonen yhteisö halusi välttämättä puhtaan asennuksen joka ei siis onnistunut yrityksistä huolimatta. Eli ongelmana on ubuntu 8.04 päivittäminen 10.04 ja siitä sitten 12.xx. Nyt kuitenkin päivitys anta virheen
<buntu> öö. virhe on matkalla. EI jostain syystä kopioitun.
<buntu> :Tiedoston http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/dists/lucid/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz nouto ei onnistunut  404 Not Found , E:Joidenkin hakemistotiedostojen nouto ei onnistunut, ne on ohitettu tai käytetty vanhoja.
<buntu> silloinen ubuntuyhteisö ehdotti portsin vaihtamista toiseen, mutta mikäköhän se oli ja mitenkä se vaihdetaan?
<tale> buntu: Tuo URL on erheellinen, koska siinä osoitteessa ei tosiaan ole mitään.
<tale> buntu: Pitää siis käyttää Ubuntun asennuspalvelinta, jossa on 10.04:n tiedostot.
<buntu> sen tajusin itsekkin, sen vaihtaminen oikeeaan?
<tale> buntu: Google löytää hakusanoilla ubuntu archive 10.04
<tale> sen mestan, osoite on old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/lucid/‎
<tale> buntu: Muistaakseni sinulle selitettiin tuo old-releases silloin viimeksi?
<buntu> osoite kerrottiin ei muuta,.
<buntu> Mulla ois kyllä peräti kolme lubuntu 12.xx CD tä puhtaaseen asenukseen, mutta mikään ei toimi :D
<tale> buntu: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/axJJAR -> Index of /ubuntu/dists/lucid
<buntu> pystyyköhän ubuntun päivittämään lubuntuksi?
<tale> buntu: Ei se ole päivitys. Kun olet saanut sen uuden version, siihen voi asentaa paketin lubuntu-desktop, vai mikä sen nimi onkaan.
<tale> buntu: Kai teet sen päivityksen siten kuin julkaisumuistiossa opastetaan menettelemään?
<buntu> Taitaa olla liian raskas tämä ubuntu kun hyytyy jo linkkejä availlessa. Yritän polttaa tuon lubuntu jollenkkin Cdlle. Mikäs tuo julkaisumuistio on?
<tale> buntu: Siinä selitetään miten päivitys kuuluu tehdä.
<tale> buntu: Release Notes ulkomaankielellä.
<buntu> voiko joku biossin asetus estää lubuntu CD n toiminnan?
<tale> buntu: Millä tavalla se ei toimi? BIOS voi estää CD:ltä käynnistymisen.
<tale> buntu: Mutta silloin mikään CD ei käynnisty.
<buntu> ubuntu meni heittämällä sisään, mutta lubuntu asennukset pysähtyvät aloitusvalikon jälkeen.
<tale> Mikä ubuntu?
<buntu> Ubuntu 8.04
<tale> Oliko se LUbuntukin 8.04?
<buntu> Ei, 12.04 tai 10
<Sysi> lxde:stä ei haaveiltukkaa vielä 2008
<buntu> :D
<tale> buntu: Käy kirjastosta lainaamassa Ubuntu-CD, ja koita siitä asentaa.
<tale> buntu: http://wiki.ubuntu-fi.org/Lainaa_Ubuntu
<buntu> ei löydy lähikirjastosta.
<tale> buntu: Kuinka kauas pitää lähteä?
<buntu> 30km
<tale> buntu: Millainen se kone on johon asentelet?
<buntu> HP compaq nc6320
<tale> buntu: Kirjastoissa voi tehdä etälainoja, eli kirjasto hommaa sen rompun muusta kirjastosta, ja noudat sen lähikirjastostasi.
<tale> buntu: Tuo taitaa olla sangen vanha läppäri?
<tale> Mikä suoritin, kuinka paljon muistia?
<buntu> Kyllä. kivikaudelta.Antiikkia
<buntu> Celeron m 1.86ghz, 512mb jos en väärin muista
<tale> buntu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/HPCompaqnc6320
<buntu> Wireless ei toiminut ilman nettitikkua, muuten allekirjoitan täysin.
<buntu> Pitääkö ottaa jtn erityistä huomioon kun polttaa lubuntu CD:N
<tale> buntu: Ei kummempia. Kunhan katsot, että poltat sen .iso -tiedoston levyotoksena, etkä tiedostona.
<buntu> Ei käynnisty jos poltn tiedostona?
<tale> buntu: Juu ei.
<buntu> Eli sekin oikein. Jos alustaisin koko koneen ja kokeilisin asenta sen lubun tähän. ALustuksesta se verran, että kun laitan levynalustuksen päälle niin sehän menee tuhansiaprosentteja eteenpäin. Mitä se meinaa?
<tale> buntu: En tiedä mitä tarkoitat. Ja Ubuntun asennus alustaa sen kiintolevyn kyllä.
<buntu> biossista kun käynnistää levyn alustuksen ja antaa sen rauhassa alustella se ei pysähdykkään 100% kohdalla vaan jatkaa alustamista ainakin 2000% asti
<tale> buntu: Nyt olet tainnut tyriä. BIOS tekee low level formatin, jos siellä ylipäätään mitään levynalustuksia on.
<tale> Sitä ei lainkaan tarvitse tehdä Ubuntun takia.
<Echramath> Mä luulin, ettei nykylevyt edes ota sellaisia komentoja vastaan.
<tale> buntu: Huonolla tuurilla olet saanut sen kiintolevyn vallan tillin tallin.
<buntu> nielaisu.
<buntu> meni ainakin parista tarkastuksesta läpi
<buntu> tässä oli ennen nykyhetkeä ainakin : XP ubuntu xubuntu lubuntu vista ja nyt lubuntu.
<buntu> ja nyt ubuntu*
<buntu> voi tillin tallin. käympä ostamassa huomenissa paketin romppuja ja yritän polttaa lubuntuceedeen. Tulen huomenna häiritsemään lisääm
<buntu> tätä seesteistä chattia
<buntu> Echramath: muista että puhuttiin antiikista :D
<Echramath> Mut yhdistän noi lowlevel-jutut ihan kivikaudelle.
<ninnnu> lowlevelit on ajalta ennen Pentiumeja
<Iltsu> mikä tommone low level format on?
<Echramath> Mun mielestä niitä piti tehdä joskus kasarilla valmistetuille vehkeille.
<ninnnu> Wikipedia haluaa kertoa että itseasiassa LLF:ää suoritetaan edelleen levyille, mutta vain tehtaalla. Loppukäyttäjän ei tarvi
<Iltsu> mut mitä se tekee
<ninnnu> "Low-level formatting (i.e., closest to the hardware) marks the surfaces of the disks with markers indicating the start of a recording block (typically today called sector markers) and other information like block CRC to be used later, in normal operations, by the disk controller to read or write data. This is intended to be the permanent foundation of the disk, and is often completed at the factory." ts. merkkaa levylle sektorit ja kaikkee muuta ...
<ninnnu> ... tällästä.
<Iltsu> joo
<teprrr> käyttäjät normaalisti formatoi/alustaa tiedostojärjestelmiä
<teprrr> low-leveli on sama idea, mutta tasoa alempana
<teprrr> ja ei tosiaan tehdä kuin tehtaalla nykypäivänä tietääkseni
<teprrr> tai noin olen asian ymmärtänyt
<Iltsu> en ollu ees kuullu tommosest
<Iltsu> mutjoo
<Iltsu> mikspä käyttäjän tarvis
<ramiko> Moi! Olisin kiinnostunut kasvien ja nisäkkäiden kasvattamisesta ja olisi taroitus rakentaa jostain vanhasta läppäristä tietoturvallinen ubuntuvalvontasysteemi joka tallentaisi videokuvaa kovalevylle ja pilveen sekä lähettäisi reaaliaikaista videokuvaa internettiin. Miten tämä kannattaisi toteuttaa?
<ramiko> Suunnittelin, että valvontalaitteita olisi kaksi ja toisessa mobiililaajakaista ja toisessa kiinteä internet. Jos vaikka toinen kone menee rikki tai internetin toimituksessa tulee katkos.
<Echramath> Kysymys on kai että mikä softa siihen sopis?
<ramiko> Niinhän se taitaa olla, mutta parempi olisi jos tajuaisin myös koodin, mutta olen vasta toisen vuoden datanaomiopiskelija, sekä hieman hidasälyinen.
<Iltsu> http://www.zoneminder.com/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/6DL6tX -> ZoneMinder - ZoneMinder: Linux Home CCTV and Video Camera Security with Motion Detection
<Iltsu> en oo koittanu, mut googlasin
<ramiko> Joskus olen tuota zoneminderia mielestäni kokeillut vanhassa pöytäkoneessa, mutta en saanut siinä mitenkään usb nettikameroita toimimaan, taikka mobiililaajakaistaa
<Iltsu> vaikuttaa siistilt, harmi ettei tarvii kyttää mitää
<Iltsu> no eihä toi zoneminder liity mitekää siihe mobiililaajakaistan toimimisee
<pesasa> elias_a tais ton kanssa joskus jotain tehdä.
<czr> heh, poistin näköjään ainoan kernelin mitä oli grubin listassa.. oh my.
<czr> (jostain syystä uusimmat kernelit ei ole tullu tuonne laisinkaan)
<ramiko> Tuo zoneminder todennäköisesti kai tulee olemaan se softa jota tulen käyttämään, mutta ensin haluaisin poistaa tulevista läppäreistä bluetooth ja wlankortit. Minkä tasoisia koneita tarvitsisin, jos jokainen pystyisi pyörittämään kolmea usb netti kameraa ja akun kestolla ei ole niin väliä, mutta jos olisi edes tunnin varmuusvara sille, että tulee sähkökatkos tai sulake palaa?
<tale> ramiko: Voi olla mikä läppäri vaan riittäisi. Miniläppärikin voi piisata.
<tale> Mielestäni nettikameran käsittely ei paljoa tehoja vie, kunhan se ei ole mikään HD-kamera tai muu hirvitys.
<ramiko> Ja jos joku auttaa minua tässä niin saa kytätä kasvejani ja jyrsijöitä, sekä lukea niistä kasvatuspäiväkirjaa mielellään. Myös kasvien ja jyrsijöiden kasvatusvinkit ovat tervetulleita. jos saan syteemit toimimaan niin voin vaikka kasvattaa chilipaprikan taimia ihmisille jos kasvatusboksissa on ylimääräistä tilaa.
<pesasa> Tehon tarve varmaan riippuu myös kuvanopeudesta. Tarvitaanko 25 kuvaa/s vai riittääkö vähempi.
<Iltsu> kasvien seurannas ois kyl varmaa parast olla joku suurnopeuskamera
<pesasa> :-)
<ramiko> Mietin, että kun olen köyhä opiskelija, että millaiseen valaistukseen tulisi panostaa kasvatusteltassa? Ovatko led lamput energiansäästölamppuja parempia vielä hintalaatusuhteeltaan. Mitään suurpainenatriumlamppua en haluaisi kerrostaloyksiööni laittaa. Minulta löytyy 200w kukitus energiansäästölamppu ja olen suunnitellut laittavani sen lisäksi myös yksittäisiä loisteputkia, energiansäästölamppuja tai ledejä lis
<ramiko> äksi kasville. Tarkoitus olisi saada esimerkiksi tomaatti kukkimaan suomen talvessa. Ajattelin myös laittaa perunaa, porkkanaa ja sipuleita kasvamaan, mutta en tiedä paljonko ne tarvitsisivat valoa menestyäkseen kasvatusteltassa. Ikkunan valossa olen kyllä kasvattanut tomaattia ja chiliä kesällä onnistuneesti.
<Iltsu> nyt menee kyl linux-miesten tietotaidon ulkopuolel
<ramiko> Minulla kaksi rikkinäistä läppäriä. Toisessa on kaatunut nestettä näppäimistölle j se ei enää käynnisty toiseta läppäristä taas on hajonnut näyttö. En ole ikinä purkanut ja kasannut läppäreitä.
<Iltsu> se on aika vmäist puuhaa
<ramiko> miten noita kuoria tulisi avata
<Iltsu> pohjas o ruuvei
<Iltsu> jokane o vähä erilaine
<ramiko> koulussa sanottiin, että sitten kun ruuvit ovat irti niin sitten jollain esim. luottokortilla kiinikkeet auki
<pesasa> Voi kannattaa ottaa purkuvaiheessa valokuvia, niin osaa koota takas.
<pesasa> Noissa on vähän se ilkeys, että ne on usein syytä purkaa ja koota oikeassa järjestyksessä.
<pesasa> Itse vaihdoin yhdestä HP:n läppäristä näyttöpaneelin. Siihen löyty jopa Youtubesta video-ohje.
<Iltsu> pikkusiskon läppärin purin joskus youtube videon avul
<Iltsu> kasaamisest ei ollu vastaaavaa
<Iltsu> loput voitteki arata
<elias_a> ramiko: Zoneminderin käyttämien Motion-algoritmien tehontarve saadaan laskettua aika tarkkaan.
<elias_a> ramiko: Olennaista on ymmärtää että se menetelmä, jota käytetään ei ole mikään osavärien vertailuun perustuva oikaisu-/huijausmenetelmä.
<elias_a> Kaikki vertailtavat kuvat säilytetään oikeasti muistissa ja jos pidetään muistissa esim. 40 viimeistä kuvaa ja niistä aletaan hakea muuttuneita pikselimöykkyjä, meneehän siihen prosuaikaa.
<Iltsu> joo ei kuulosta oikee raspin hommalt toi :D
<elias_a> Toisaalta tulokset ovat hyvin vakuuttavia. Kalkkimaalattua kellarinseinää vasten olen saanut herkkyyden niin hyväksi, että noin 3 metrin etäisyydeltä seinällä horrostavan lepakon pieni siivenliike riitti laukaisuun.
<elias_a> Ja tämä siis mv-kuvasta (monokromaattinen IR-valaisu).
<Iltsu> mimmosen systeemin sä tol teit ja kummoset kamerat?
<elias_a> No mä olen tehnyt niitä viimeisen 8 vuoden aikana pari vuodessa.
<Iltsu> aijaha:D
<ramiko> Itsehän en järjestelmääni tarvitse mitään liiketunnistinta, mitenhän kasvien tarkkailu pimeydessä web-kameralla. Tarvitsenko siihen jonkinlaisen pienen lisävalon?
<Iltsu> ei vissii ollukkaa mikää kotihäksi
<elias_a> Yksi päätarkoitus on ollut eläinten käyttäytymisen tutkimus.
<Iltsu> ramiko, eiköhä ne kasvatuslamput hoida sen tarpeeks hyvin
<elias_a> Iltsu: No on mulla kotonakin tollanen.
<Iltsu> joo
<elias_a> Mitä niissä kasveissa pitää kytätä?
<elias_a> Tuhohyönteisiäkö?
<ramiko> Ja paljonkohan tulisi viemään kovalevytilaa kolme webkameraa esim. kuukaudessa
<ramiko> No haluan oppia tämän kasvien kasvatuksen nyt kunnolla ja mahdollisesti opettaa samalla muitakin
<ramiko> ja ei ne kasvilamput pimeällä loista, kun tarvitaan syky, että tomaatti kukkii
<elias_a> ramiko: http://www.zoneminder.com/wiki/index.php/FAQ#How_much_Hard_Disk_Space_.2F_Bandwidth_do_I_need_for_ZM.3F
<elias_a> Tuolta liikkeelle.
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/6RIq8D -> ZoneMinder - Wiki - FAQ
<ramiko> kiitos ohjeista
<elias_a> ramiko: Jos riittää esim. 5 minuutin pätkä tunneittain ei tilaa mene kovin paljoa.
<elias_a> Jos kuvaat miltei liikkumattomia kasveja, painota hyvää resoluutiota ja laske FPS-lukua.
<elias_a> 2 FPS riittää aivan hyvin.
<elias_a> Kameroihin vinkki sisätiloihin: nauhamekanismiltaan rikkinäisiä DV-kameroita saa kohtuhintaan.
<ramiko> Mikä on kohtuuhinta?
<elias_a> NIissä on kuitenkin optiikka ja elektroniikka aivan eri laatuista kuin halvoissa valvontakameroissa.
<elias_a> No joku 30€/kappale on hyvästä kamerasta käypä hinta.
<elias_a> Silloin täytyy kuitenkin varmistua siitä, että Firewirestä tai komposiitista saa signaalia ulos vaikka kasettimekanismi ei toimisi.
<elias_a> Toinen varmistettava asia kaikissa kameroissa on niiden herkkyys IR-alueella jos meinaa pimeässä kuvata.
<ramiko> Mutta saisinkohan vanhoilla läppäreillä ja usb webkameroilla nuo systeemit toimimaan. Onko se sitten joku ubuntun pilvipalvelu vai joku muu mitä tulisi käyttää kasvatudokumentin varuuskopiointiin
<elias_a> ramiko: Lyhyt vastaus: ei.
<elias_a> Ne USB-väyläiset web-kamerat ovat sellaista kuraa että ei niistä ole kuin tuhohyönteisten mätkimiseen.
<elias_a> En ainakaan ole nähnyt kovin vakuuttavia.
<ramiko> Miten tämä systeemi sitten kannattaisi toteutttaa ja paljonkohan minun tulisi varata rahaa jos yritn köyhän opiskelija burjetilla tätä toteuttaa?
<ramiko> budejitlla*
<ramiko> huoh nämä typot
<elias_a> ramiko: Lähde liikkeelle siitä, että hankit kameran ja katsot, saatko siitä riittävän hyvää kuvaa.
<elias_a> Sen jälkeen kaikki on helppoa.
<ramiko> No minulta löytyy esimerkiksi creativen webkamera jolla pitäisi saada 720 resoluutioista kuvaa, eikö sellaista voisi hyöyntää?
<ramiko> mitä muita paikkoja löytyy huuto.netin lisäksi mistä voisi ostella vanhoja läppäreitä joita voisin hyödyntää tässä projektissa?
<ramiko> Ja onhan ne kannettavat kuitenkin parempia, kun niissä on jo se akku valmiina.
<ramiko> ?
<Kilpuri> Pakkoko sen on olla läppäri, kierrätyskeskukset ovat väärällään P4 koneita ja mikä se seuraava Intel olikaan.
<Kilpuri> Jaa. se akku.
<Kilpuri> Onko se iso vahinko jos yksi päivä jää kuvaamatta paprikan kehityksestä?
<jjo> kierrätyskeskuksissa on aika kovat hinnat koneille
<jjo> vaikka toki kierrättämistä kannatankin
<jjo> ohan noita harrastelijoita joilla on nurkat täynnä ylimääräisiä koneita
<Kilpuri> https://www.teraset.net/product_catalog.php?c=105&s=3
<Echramath> Ne horii kyllä sähköä sitten.
<Kilpuri> No minun pitäisi hankkia joku vanha kone.
<Kilpuri> http://hyperboria.net/
<Kilpuri> Tommoista ollaan puuhaamassa kovasti ja mielellään langattomasti Kallioon.
<ramiko> vaikka en näistä tietoverkoista ja tietokoneista paljoa tajua ja luota niihin, niin haluaisin tehdä kuitenkin mahdollisimman luotettavan ja hyvän systeemin. Ainahan jos ruokaa kasvatetaan tulisi jonkun vartioida sitä. Ja välillä kämpilleni on tullut huoltomiehiä ilman lupaani kiinteishuollonavaimilla ilmoittamatta etutäkeen ja sotkeneet paikat ja käyttäneet vessapaperia ilmoittamatta ja kyselemättä.
<ramiko> Osaisiko joku kertoa esimerkiksi millaisilla laitteistoilla pitäisi toimia nuo suunnittelemani systeemit ja paljonkohan minun tulisi varata rahaa tähän projektiin?
<ramiko> Onko joku rakentanut tälläisia systeemejä, kyselen myös opettajilta, mutta niiltäkään ei saa kunnollista ohjeistusta?
<elias_a> ramiko: Kuvaa se valvontacase tarkkaan niin kerron sulle mitä tarttet.
<elias_a> ramiko: Nyt tulee - anteeksi nyt vain, aika sekavaa lätinää. Välillä ollaan kuvaamassa kasveja ja välillä rakentamassa valvonatjärjestelmää kasvien kasvatuksen turvaamiseksi.
<elias_a> Kuulostaa vähän siltä, että ei olla ihan tomaatteja kasvattamassa ;-)
<ramiko> Rakennan siis yksiöni olohuoneeseen kasvatusteltan joka on 160 cm leveä, muita mittoja en nyt muista, mutta taisi mennä kaksi 10 l ämpäriä rinnakkain. Tarkoitus on tehdä teltasta paloturvallinen ja vedenkestävä. Valvontajärjestelmän tulisi kuvata kasvien kasvamista ja mahdollista jyrsijän elämää, sekä selvittää käykö kiinteistöhuollontyyppi ilman lupaa asunnollani. Saatan laittaa myös jotain ruokasieniä kasvamaan.
<ramiko>  Haluaisin tupla varmistuksen eli valvontajärjestelmiä olisi kaksi. Toinen toimisi mobiililaajakaistalla ja toinen kiinteällä netillä. Kuvanlaadusta en osaa sanoa, että mikä olisi riittävä, mutta järjestelmän tulisi tallentaa ainakin videokuvaa kovalelylle, pilvipalveluun varmuuskopio ja kaikille avoin nettivideolähetys.
<ramiko> pystyykö tällaiseen järjestelmään vielä jotenkin lisäämään videon lisäksi tiedot lampötilasta ja ilmankosteudesta?
<ramiko> Toisaalta lämpötilan ja ilmankosteuden vaihtelunhan voisi kirjoittaa vaikka dokumenttiin myöhemmin ja käyttää kaupasta saatavia mittareita joista sitten raportoi logit kun kerkeää.
<ramiko> Kyse on kasvien kuvaamisesta tieteellisessä- ja opiskelutarkoituksessa. Tietysti kasvien täytyy olla turvassa ja periaattessa tällaisen järjestelmän lisäksikin joku voisi olla aina vahtimassa, jos tapahtuu jokin ongelmatilanne esimerkiksi tietotekniikan kanssa.
<ramiko> Pitäisi vielä selvitellä vähän noista kasveistakin, että miten ne viihtyvät keskenään ja mitä kasveja kasvattaisin. Pitäisi tarkistaa saako tupakkaa suomenlainsäädännön mukaan kasvattaa omaan käyttöön. Koristeeksihan se ainakin on sallittua. Minulla pitäisi olla vielä siemeniäkin jos muistan oikein.
<elias_a> ramiko: Montako sisäänkäyntiä?
<ramiko> tarkoitatko asunnossa?
<elias_a> ramiko: Mitä niistä kasvien kasvamisesta pitäisi saada kuvattua?
<elias_a> Pitääkö esim. saada lehtien aukeaminen kuvattua kuinka tarkkaan?
<elias_a> ramiko: Niin  - montako sisäänkäyntiä siinä valvottavassa tilassa?
<ramiko> no miten ne kehittyvät ja kasvavat, sekä jos ne on hyvin valvottuja voin tehdä niistä vaikka kasviskeiton.
<ramiko> Tarkoitatko asunnon sisään käyntejä?
<elias_a> No jos se on asunto niin sitten asunnon.
<elias_a> Aika ohueksi jää kyllä dieetti ilman juureksia.
<elias_a> Olisi meinaan ensimmäinen kerta kun kuulisin niitä kasvatettavan asunnossa.
<ramiko> Asunnossa on yksi ovi eteisessä ja kaksi tuuletusikkunaa. Asun ylimmässä kerroksessa ja nyt on vielä menossa katto rermontti joten periaatteessa telineiltä pääsisi ninjailemaan asuntooni. Mutta tarkoitus olisi vahtia olohuonettani ja siellä olevia kasvattamoja. Eli Sinne tulisi teltta, sieniterraario ja jyrsijä
<ramiko> Olen kuullut ihmisten kasvattavan 10 litran ämpäreissä esim. perunaa parvekkeillaan
<ramiko> Eli kasvattamoja voisi kuvata ulkoapäin ja tietysti sisältä molemmilla järjestelmillä
<elias_a> Onnistuuhan tuo. Paitsi ämpäriperunat sisällä.
<elias_a> Valkkaat vain kamerat sopiviksi kuhunkin kuvattavaan kohteeseen.
<elias_a> Linssien polttovälit ja kuvaussektorin levyydet vain kohdalleen niin kyllä se siitä.
<elias_a> Nyt, öitä!
<ramiko> No luulisi, että niitä perunoitakin voisi kokeilla keinovalolla, tosin en viitsisi kauheasti toisaalta tuhlata sähköä, koska en oikeasti tiedä että onko maailmassa vielä ydinvoimaloita ja kaikkea ei mukamas jo toteutettaisi uusiutuvilla.
<ramiko> Minunkin täytyy mennä nukkumaan. Jos joku osaa tehdä hyvät ohjeet tuon järjestelmän toteuttamiseksi erilaisilla vaihdoehdoilla ja ominaisuuksilla, niin kiitollisesti ottaisin ohjeita vastaan sähköpostiini mielellään suomeksi ramikosk@gmail.com
#ubuntu-fi 2014-10-20
<tale> Onko Skypen Ubuntu-version, jonka saa Partner-reposta, mitenkään saatavilla suomenkieliseksi?
<Tomin> en nyt muista oliko tuo hyvä suomennos vai oliko parempi se mitä levitettiin foorumeilla, mutta ainakin tuolla on skype-translation-fi -paketti: https://launchpad.net/~gunnarhj/+archive/ubuntu/skype-translation
<tale> Tomin: Tuossa sivulla ei luvata suomenkieltä.
<l-general> Suomennosapua tarvittaisiin osoitteessa: http://mozilla.locamotion.org/fi/firefoxos/
<Tomin> tale: ei luvatakaan, mutta paketeista löytyy: http://ppa.launchpad.net/gunnarhj/skype-translation/ubuntu/pool/main/s/skype-translation/
<tale> Tomin: Jaa, no sitten. Pitää kokeilla tuota, kiitoksia.
<tale> Tomin: Tuo suomennos taitaa olla konekäännös. Tai ainakaan se suomentaja ei ole osannut suomea.
<Tomin> joo, eli se parempi oli siellä foorumilla jonne ei tietenkään nyt pääse
#ubuntu-fi 2014-10-21
<Mirv> jee, hiukkasen paremmin toimiva pitivi 14.04:äänkin ens viikolla
<Harriv> onko se sitten jo "jotenkuten toimiva"? :)
<Mirv> no enemmänkin "taas toimiva". tai kyllä se puhtaassa asennuksessa ~toimii mutta toi kasa patcheja korjaa monta ongelmaa mukaan lukien crash käynnistyessä jos on vähän enempi gstreamer-plugareita asennettuna (kuten monella on)
<Harriv> pitäs vetää varmaan oma asennus nollista joku päivä, epäilys on että historian painolasti häiritsee vähän kaikenlaista
<Mikaela> Pitäisiköhän tämä heittää tännekin, kun täällä on enemmän porukkaakin? http://pad.ubuntu.com/ubuntusuomi-discourse-intro
<tale> Tuo discourse-intro menee Ubuntu One -kirjautumissivulle.
<tale> Ja kun kirjautuu siinä Launchpad-tunnuksella, avautuu Etherpad.
<tale> Missä se discourse on?
<ninnnu_> http://discourse.ubuntu.com/c/local-teams/ubuntu-suomi
<tale> ninnnu_: Kiitoksia.
<gnugster> moi
<Echramath> Morjes
<gnugster> ois kyssäri liittyen linux routeriin
<gnugster> kumma homma enkä tajuu miks näin on...
<gnugster> ubuntu eli tää hos kone ei pääse wui:hin eikä nettiin sen läpi eikä pingit toimi, mutta virtuaalikoneet toimii täydellisesti
<gnugster> *hot
<gnugster> pff
<gnugster> routerissa on ipfire distro joka toimi ihan ok kunnes asensin uudestaan ja nyt tilanne on tämä puhtaalla asennuksella
<Echramath> Elikkäs ubuntukone ei pääse nettiin mutta ubuntukoneessa ajettavat virtuaalikoneet pääsee?
<gnugster> jep
<Echramath> Millä tapaa oot sen toimimattomuuden todennut? Pingikään ei kulje?
<Echramath> Siis ihan IP:llä?
<ninnnu_> onko ubuntua rebootattu tai ajettu sen verkko-interfacea alas ja ylös sen ipfiren resetoinnin jälkeen?
<gnugster> koskaan ei oo moista ongelmaa tullut vastaan, ja oon pari päivää sitä koittanu selvittää.
<ninnnu_> eli ilmeisesti varmaan olet
<gnugster> on buutattu kone ja verkkokortit alas ja ylös network-managerista
<Echramath> Saaks edes järkevät IP-asetukset siis?
<ninnnu_> mikä ip ja mitkä reitit sillä ubuntulla on ja pastee samalla jonku virtuaalikoneen ip+reitit
<ninnnu_> eli ifconfig eth0 ja route -n
<gnugster> ipfirestä pingi ubuntu koneeseen "network is unreachable" ja sama toisin päin
<ninnnu_> pastebin.com mielellään
<gnugster> saa kyllä osoitteen ipfiren dhcp:ltä
<ninnnu_> pastee ny silti
<gnugster> joo voikatkee tämä mutta brb
<Mikaela> ifconfig eth0|curl -F '\''sprunge=<-'\'' http://sprunge.us
<Mikaela> route -n|curl -F '\''sprunge=<-'\'' http://sprunge.us
<Mikaela> alias sotki
<Mikaela> ifconfig eth0|curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us
<Mikaela> route -n|curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us
<gnugster> http://pastebin.com/UfNSXHGq
<Mikaela> unohtakaam inut, miten tuo toimisi ilman verkkoa
<gnugster> http://pastebin.com/zBP4DRYJ  tos uudestaan route -n
<gnugster> aikaisempi on virheellinen
<gnugster_> hmm
<gnugster_> http://pastebin.com/g9v45Ui8 tos ois virtuaalikoneesta
<gnugster_> mik' toi mikaelan postaus on
<gnugster_> pastesinko sen mitä piti
<ninnnu_> No siinähän se lukee
<ninnnu_> eiku
<gnugster_> voiko dns asetukset aiheuttaa kyseisen kaltaisen sotkun
<ninnnu_> ei
<ninnnu_> sulla on huonot reitit
<gnugster_> niin ajattelinkin
<ninnnu_> ehkä
<ninnnu_> tota
<gnugster_> kaikki on tällähetkellä oletuksina
<ninnnu_> minkä muotoinen verkkojako sulla on siinä virtualisoinnissa?
<gnugster_> hmm
<ninnnu_> joku virtualisoinnin sisäinen nat vai jotain muuta ?
<gnugster_> bridged
<gnugster_> tolla se hakee routerin dhcp:ltä ip:n
<ninnnu_> no sit sulla on väärät reitit
<gnugster_> aha
<ninnnu_> koska jos sä tiiraat tota default gw:tä Linuxissa, niin se on 192.168.0.254, Windowsissa 192.168.1.0 (jonka järkevyydestä voidaan olla montaa mieltä..)
<Tomin> vähän outo toi windowsin gateway 192.168.1.0 tolle 0.0.0.0 reitille. eihän ip:n pitäs loppua 0:aan. mutta tää on se toimiva kokoonpano eli se on ainakin jotenkin oikea. nimim. windowsia en oo ylläpitäny moneen vuoteen
<gnugster_> 192.168.0.254 on modeemi
<gnugster_> 192.168.1.0 on routerin green liitäntä
<gnugster_> mut voihan se olla että ne on huonot ku en oo mikään hyvä näissä
<Tomin> mikä toi green-liitäntä on? ja siis onko tässä nyt sisäverkon osoitteiden tarkoitus olla muotoa 192.168.0 vai 192.168.1?
<gnugster_> okei selkeytän lisää...
<gnugster_> www - modeemi 192.168.0.254 - 192.168.0.2 ipfire, green sisäverkko 192.168.1.0 - ubuntu 192.168.1.xx - virtuaalikoneet samassa ubuntun kanssa
<gnugster_> eli tos on eka nat ja sit ipfire joka jakaa sisäverkkoon oman verkon
<Tomin> eli varmaankin ubuntun defaultin (0.0.0.0) pitäisi olla 192.168.1.0 (tosin en tiedä miten se voisi olla 0:aan päättyvä)
<gnugster_> en tajua noista reiteistä sen vertaa että osaisin sanoa mitä niis pitäs olla
<gnugster_> loogista
<Tomin> jotain route del 0.0.0.0 ja sitten route add 0.0.0.0 gw 192.168.0.0 mutta toi voi hävittää kyllä kaikki yhteydetkin jos ei toimi, kun edelleenkin toi 0-loppu hämmentää, kun sellasta ei pitäs voida olla miun mielestä
<gnugster_> ei oo toiminu manuaalisillakaan asetuksilla jolloin defaultin vaihtokaan ei oo auttanu
<gnugster_> ilmeisesti ipfire on syyllinen vaikkei siellä oo ees vielä mitään asetuksia laitettu, joten kaikki koneet pitäs päästä verkkoon normaalisti
<gnugster_> route del = SIOCDELRT: Prosessia ei ole
<Tomin> käytit sudoa tai muuten root-oikeuksia ja jos se ei auta niin korvaa 0.0.0.0 sanalla default
<gnugster_> samaa ja ilman sudoa toiminto ei ole sallittu
<Tomin> okei, oon varmaan unohtanu jotain sitte
<Tomin> heh, tossa routen listauksessa iface sarakkeessa on kahta eri verkkoliityntää, mitä noi on? mitkä on niiden listaukset ifconfigissa?
<gnugster> joo kaks verkkokorttia toinen menee modeemiin jossa router on kiinni ja toinen menee routeriin, ihan vaan jottei tartte nykiä johtoja vähänväliä, saa asetuksista kätevämmin..
<Tomin> no sitten toi on kyllä jo aika outoa
<gnugster> heh vika on siis ubuntus kuiteskin, boottasin windowsin samaan koneeseen ja toimii niinkuin pitääkin
<mjr> ei, vika on siinä että toi sun verkkokonffi toimii windowsissa, se on rikki
<gnugster> eli varmaankin siinä reitityksessä se vika, pitänee syventyä siihen jossain kohtaa. kiitos kaikille auttaneille
<mjr> et sä voi käyttää gateway-koneelle sen verkon osoitetta
<mjr> 192.168.1.1 vaikka, tai 192.168.1.254 (molempia konventioita näkynyt)
<gnugster> niin siis tarkoitan vika ei oo ubuntus vaan konffeissani
<mjr> mut toi default route 192.168.1.0:n kautta verkossa 192.168.1.0/24 ei vaan ole ehjä konffi
<gnugster> mikä se pitäis olla
<mjr> Kerroin jo. Mutta pitää toki laittaa se sinne reitittimellekin oikein. Sieltä se varmaan tuleekin dhcp:llä tms?
<gnugster> joo dhcpllä tulee
<mjr> jos sillä reitittimellä on oikeesti toi 192.168.1.0 -osoite niin sun pitää vaihtaa se sieltä joksikin validiksi koneosoitteeksi
<mjr> kuten esim. yllä
<gnugster> joo totta
#ubuntu-fi 2014-10-22
<tale> Ubuntun Sovellusvalikoima ei osaa näyttää mariadb:tä, tai siis piiloutuu teknisiin lisätietoihin. Ja LUbuntun sovellusvalikoima ei osaa löytää musescore-sovellusta.
<tale> Toimiiko sovellusvalikoima tarkoituksella noin, eli se yrittää luokitella sovelluksia sen mukaan kuuluisiko niitä näyttää tavallisille käyttäjille?
<elias_a> tale: Tee bugiraportti. En usko, että jälkimmäisen on ainakaan tarkoitus olla noin.
<gumrak> minä olen luullut että se toimii juuri noin
<elias_a> gumrak: MariaDB:n ymmärrän mutta miksi Musescore olisi jemmasssa?
<tale> elias_a: Mutta mysql ei ole jemmassa.
<elias_a> tale: Kyseessä moka.
<elias_a> Ihan selvästi.
<Iltsu> kysymys kuuluukin, että pitäskö mysql:n olla jemmassa vai mariadb:n näkyvillä?
<puhuri> Markilla ja Larrylla salasuhde? :-o
<puhuri> liberoffice ei osaa avata davs-jaossa olevaa tiedostoa suoraan vaan pitää kopioida paikalliselle leylle
<puhuri> Yleinen I/O-virhe käytettäessä kohdetta /run/user/1000/gvfs/dav:host=dav.example.org,ssl=true,user=luser,prefix=%2fshare/dir/ect/tory/document.pptx
<puhuri> evince avaa pdf:tä ja eog jpg:t kyllä sujuvasti
<puhuri> puuttuukoha joku gnome-integraatiopalikka
<puhuri> tosin komentoriviltä cp  /run/user/1000/gvfs/dav:host=dav.example.org,ssl=true,user=luser,prefix=%2fshare/dir/ect/tory/document.pptx /tmp/ toimii kyllä
<ansa> tukeekohan tuo gvfs kaikkia tiedostojärjestelmän ominaisuuksia mitä libreoffice kaipaa, esim. tuohan saattaa yrittää mmap():ta tuota mikä ainakin ennen taisi olla tukematon ominaisuus fuse-tiedostojärjestelmissä
<ansa> ehkä jos libreofficen käynnistäisi terminaalista, se saattaisi kirjoittaa jotain tarkempia virheitä näkyville
<puhuri> ei tullut muuta kuin tuo dialogi (tarkistin, että ei ole jotain libreoffice-instanssia ajossa)
<puhuri> stacella: open("/run/user/1000/gvfs/dav:host=..", O_RDWR|O_EXCL) = -1 EOPNOTSUPP (Operation not supported)
<puhuri> paikalliselta levyltä tuo onnistuu: open("/tmp/foo_v1.0.doc", O_RDWR|O_EXCL) = 26
<ansa> wtf, miksiköhän se yrittää O_EXCL :lla avata, sen pitäisi olla tuettu vain O_CREAT:n yhteydessä tai jos avataan block-devicea
<puhuri> samaa ihmettelin kanssa
<puhuri> mutta ongelma näkyy olevan joko fuse:ssa, davs:ssa tai serverissä, O_WRONLY|O_CREAT|O_APPEND, O_WRONLY|O_CREAT|O_TRUNC tai O_RDWR ei onnistu, mutta O_WRONLY|O_TRUNC toimii
<Mikaela> yle tv1 "verkkovie salaisuutesi" tai jokin sellainen, siell välkkyy unityä gnome 3a, bashia ja kismettiä.
<Mikaela> tai tuo kai kuluisi -offtopicille mutta nyt se tuli tänne
<Echramath> Eliittihakkerit hallitsevat?
<tale> Näkyykö tuo "Verkko vie salaisuutesi" YLE Areenassa?
<Mikaela> näkyy tai ainakin tulee näkymään, koska lopussa oli mainos "katsottavissa YLE Areenassa"
<Mikaela> http://areena.yle.fi/tv/2270173
<Tomin> oliko tuo MOT? tämän löysin: http://areena.yle.fi/tv/2270173 ei ihan sama nimi, mutta sinnepäin ("Verkko tuhosi salaisuudet")
<Tomin> just laitoit :P
<Mikaela> Minusta se on tuo
<puhuri> firefox ja thunderbird tuntuvat olevan varsinaisia virtasyöppöjä jos verkkoa ei ole; CPU-käyttö 100% ja 1000-3000 systeemikutsua sekunnissa vaikkeivat ole edes näkyvissä
<puhuri> onkohan tuo vain "joko on verkkoa" ts. "joko ollaan perillä" peukalonpyörittelyä vai voiko tuota säätää jollain
#ubuntu-fi 2014-10-23
<heikkiket> Tietääkö kukaan enempää foorumiasian tilanteesta?
<heikkiket> Blogin kommenteissa näyttää jotkut tarjoavan apuaan asian hoitamisessa.
<heikkiket> ping Tomin Tm_T
<elias_a> Ping pong tom tom
<elias_a> heikkiket: Hyvä kun välität!
<Tm_T> pitääpä taas koittaa väkisin puristaa aikaa jostain välistä että kerkiäis ajatuksen kanssa katsoa missä mennään
<heikkiket> Lähinnä olisin tiedustellut, mikä on tilanne, kun foorumit taas näyttävät toimivan.
<Tomin> tilanne on suurin piirtein se, että saatiin (väliaikaisesti) nuo foorumit pystyyn vain luku -tilassa ja discoursessa on paikallisryhmälle oma alakategoria, mutta tosiaan sen merkityksestä ei nyt vielä ihan päästy sopuun (ymmärykseen) ja mitään varmaan en osaa sanoa nyt siitä missä sitten tuki toimii jatkossa. Lisää keskustelua aiheesta #ubuntu-fi-tiimit -kanavalla
<Tomin> discourse-ryhmä on siis tuolla: http://discourse.ubuntu.com/c/local-teams/ubuntu-suomi
<Tomin> mutta se on ihan alkutekijöissään, kuten ehkä näkyy
<heikkiket> Okei. Toivottavasti foorumit taas saadaan toimimaan, sillä ne ovat todella kätevä tapa keskustella ja neuvoa muita.
<Mirv> hei cool, vain luku -tila
<Tm_T> Discourse on kyllä semmonen että sitä voitaisiin käyttää ihan miten halutaan
<Tm_T> mietin vaan että pitäiskö meidän haluta erillinen instanssi johon sitten suomenkieliseksi kaikki
<Tm_T> vai olisiko se vain sitä että ei opita virheistä
<Mikaela> erillinen voisi olla parempi, mutta sitä pitäisi päivittää ja mieluiten siellä olisi joku joka päivittää
<Mikaela> canonicalhan ei tainnut olla kovin aktiivinen sen suhteen
<heikkiket> Onko siis ajatus, et foorumit korvautuisi Discoursella?
<Mirv> Mikaela: mä käsitin ettei canonical halua hostata mitään foorumi-instanssia locoille, vaan että he voivat sponssata alkuun jos halutaan vuokrata jokin virtuaalipalvein jota pyöritettäisiin sitten ite. mutta se tosiaan vaatisi sitä ylläpitoa.
<Mirv> IMHO suomenkielisyys olisi hyvin tarpeen, foorumit ovat tavallisille ihmisille kuitenkin tarkoitettu
<Mikaela> heikkiket: on
<Mikaela> Ok
<heikkiket> Toi Discourse näyttää kyllä erilaiselta kuin perinteiset foorumisoftat, joihin on 15 vuodessa tottunut aika hyvin
<heikkiket> mutta kai sitä on joskus uudistuttava, mikäli vaan kaikki hyväksi havaitut ominaisuudet löytyy tuosta uudestakin
<heikkiket> lähinnä pelottaa, muuttuuko keskustelu "suomaisemmaksi", kuten sosiaalisen median myötä on käynyt: tänään ei meinaa enää löytää eilen kirjoittamiaan viestejä...
<heikkiket> onkohan Discoursea suomennettu, vai joutuuko sen tekemään joku vapaaehtoisporukka?
<anacron> otettiin suomen hackerspaceille discourse käyttöön, toistaiseksi ollut tosi hyvä juttu
<ansa> onko tossa mitään importteja vai soveltuuko siihen ees?
<ansa> on näköjään
<ansa> https://github.com/discourse/discourse/tree/master/script/import_scripts
<heikkiket> ja käännöksetkin näyttää olevan
<heikkiket> https://github.com/discourse/discourse/tree/master/config/locales
<ansa> jepjep
<Mirv> jos tota ubuntu.com:n discoursea käyttäis niin pitäis kyllä forcettaa ne selvittämään miten käännökset saa käyttäjille käyttöön
<Mirv> oho, olis jopa smf2-import, ei smf1:tä tosin
<Mirv> mut parempi varmaan olla arkistojen arkistoja
<Tomin> nythän meillä on smf2 foorumi, mutta en kyllä tiedä onko miten järkevää noita viestejä tuolta vanhasta tuoda tai ainakin ne pitäisi rajata jotenkin, mikä voi olla hankalaa
<ansa> onkohan tuossa discoursessa semmoista "lukemattomat viesti" - toimintoa?
<Mirv> Tomin: smf 1.x on. tosin siinä olisi upgrade path smf 2:een josta saisi discourseen, mutta ei se välttämättä tosiaan olisi kovin hyvin toimiva ratkaisu tuoda kaikki viestit vuodesta 2005 saakka.
<ansa> ilmeisesti on
<Tomin> forum.ubuntu-fi.org sanoo "SMF 2.0.9 | SMF © 2014, Simple Machines" onko toi sitten väärässä, en tiedä
<Tomin> tuon perusteella vaan oletin
<Mirv> Tomin: oho! siis ei sitä päivitetty ennen kuin se meni alas, eli he ovat nyt laittaneet importtina SMF1:stä SMF2:een. varmaankin koska muuten olisi read onlynäkin mahdollisia tietoturvareikiä.
<Tomin> juurikin näin
<Tomin> sinänsä en vastustaisi vaikka siirryttäisiinkin vain SMF2:een (omalla hostauksella, jos joku siitä vastaa, kun canonicalhan ei sitä tee), mutta oma discoursekin toimisi (vaikuttaa hienolta, mutta enpä ole missään käyttänyt)
<Mirv> joo ei mulla ole suurta preferenssiä. mutta näkisin että 2010-luvulle tultaessa olisi hyvä olla foorumi johon on mahdollista kirjautua esim. Google-tunnuksilla (tai FB), koska ihmiset kaiketi alkavat tottua siihen
<Mirv> muuten foorumi jää samanlaiseksi kuin IRC eli vanhat käyttäjät käyttää mutta vähemmän uusia
<Tomin> joo, totta. tosin olen sitä mieltä että sellaiseen ei saa pakottaa vaan pitää olla mahdollista se perinteinenkin, vaikka tietysti vähentäisi varmaan spämmiä (ehkä). Itse varmaan kuitenkin päädyn siinä tapauksessa käyttämään openid:tä launchpadistä
<Mirv> joo en mäkään halua käyttää missään FB/Google-kirjautumista, mutta tunnistan ilmiön
<Storck> Näyttäis taas foorumi toimivan, päivitettynä...
<Mirv> Storck: read-onlynä kuulemma. pääsin lukemaan yv:si, ja korjauksena Tm_T on kyllä se virallinen yhteyshenkilö :)
<Tomin> Storck: Se on vain luku -tilassa ja tarkoitus jäädäkin niin
<Storck> Ahaa, no sitten
<tale> Onko mahdollista saada uudessa forumissa toimintoa, jossa kuten Slashdotissa viesteille moderoidaan pisteitä ja voi säätää näkyviksi vain viestit joissa pisteet >= N?
<tale> Tuon takia pidän Slashdotista, kun ei tartte lukea kaikkea kuraa. Paitsi silloin kun oma moderointivuoro osuu kohdille.
<pesasa> tale: On kyllä yllättävää, ettei useammassa foorumisoftassa ole tuollaista pisteytyksen pohjalta toimivaa suodatinta. Sitten vaan mediassa kitistään, että keskustelupalstat ovat täynnä kuraa.
<pesasa> Käsittääkseni voisi parantaa keskustelun laatua, jos huonoimmaksi rankatut viestit eivät saa huomiota samassa määrin kuin paremmat.
<pesasa> Kuitenkaan varsinaisesti sensuroimatta.
<tale> pesasa: Juuri näin. Ei hyödytä häröillä kun sitten viestiä ei lue kukaan kun se piilotetaan näkyvistä.
<elias_a> Toisaalta tuosta syntyy toinen ongelma.
<elias_a> Status quon vastaiset mielipiteet jäävät piiloon.
<elias_a> Eikä niiden tarvitse edes olla häröilyä.
<tale> elias_a: Ne jää piiloon vain jos on niin huono tuuri, että jokainen jolla on moderointipisteitä pitää Deep Purplesta enemmän.
<elias_a> ?
<tale> elias_a: Slashdotissa ei ole moderoijia erikseen, vaan jokainen käyttäjä saa silloin tällöin 5 moderointipistettä.
<tale> Ne voi sitten antaa haluamilleen viesteille, enintään yksi per viesti.
<tale> Sinäkin saisit aina joskus noita pisteitä, ja voit sitten antaa ne haluamallesi mielipiteelle.
<elias_a> tale: Joo... mutta jos enemmistö on tietyn asian suhteen tietämättömiä tampioita niin lopputulos on kuvaamani.
<tale> elias_a: Voi olla tuo Slashdotin systeemi toimii vaan jos on hyvin paljon käyttäjiä, että aina joku moderointivuorolainen on valaistunut.
<tale> elias_a: Mutta kokemukseni on Slashdotista, että ne viestit joilla on -1 pistettä on sellaisia joita ei halua lukea.
#ubuntu-fi 2014-10-24
<MosesEX> !ops
<lubotu3> ninnnu, ath, Reaby, Nakkel, Vililikku, Tm_T, Myrtti, mjr, Koffa, Mirv, Telep, rhkfin tai heikki! AAAPPPUUUUVA! apuva, apuva aaapuuuva!
<MosesEX> !ops
<mjr> was there a reason for that besides getting rid of the disturbance?
<ninnnu_> mjr: Näköjään spämmää !opsia vähän kaikilla #ubuntu-*-kanaville, mihin ny sattuu ehtimään
<Mikaela> jos lasken oikein, 6/13 opista on kanavalla
<Mikaela> (minulla on weechat-skripti, joka värjää nimimerkit riveillä)
<ninnnu_> ainakin yks noista on lopettanu irkkaamisen jo aikoja sit, tai ainakaan ei oo kuulunu vuosiin
<tale> elias_a: Nyt on vikailmoitus. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lubuntu-software-center/+bug/1384117
<lubotu3> Launchpad bug 1384117 in lubuntu-software-center (Ubuntu) "Search does not find mariadb" [Undecided,New]
<sippis> win 11
<sippis> voe perkele
<Mikaela> kai sen voi noinkin korjata, mutta ei kai se niin suuri ongelma ole
<happosade> ninnnu_: joo, vili on nyt kauppiksessa ni se on varmaan menetetty tapaus
<ninnnu_> jaaha
<ath> :D
<Tm_T> mjr: vuosia riivannut häiriintynyt yksilö tuo, ei kannata kiinnittää huomiota
#ubuntu-fi 2014-10-25
<elias_a> happosade: Mitä sana "kauppis" tarkoittaa nykyään?
<happosade> tarkotin miehiä dollarinvihreissään (Aalto)
<Tekno__> yöt
<elias_a> happosade: Entistä kauppakorkeakoulua?
<elias_a> Jos niin, hyvä kun kysyin. Olen niin vanhan liiton miehiä, että kauppis tarkoittaa mulle kauppakoulua tai kauppaopistoa.
<happosade> vissiin?
<happosade> juu ei opistotasoa tarkoiteta tässä kontekstissa
<elias_a> Toisaalta en ole tottunut oikein siihenkää, että yliopisto on "koulu". :P
#ubuntu-fi 2014-10-26
<puhuri> käyttääkö joku unityssa virtuaalityöpöytiä? Käytän itse niitä 2x2 asettelussa ja tuntuvat menevän aina sekaisin esim. irrotettaessa ulkoinen näyttö
<puhuri> eli vasemman puoleisessa ylätyötilassa olevat ikkunat ovatkin oikeassa ylätyötilassa ja päinvastoin
<Tekno__> hmm
<Mikaela> Tietääkö kukaan missä paketissa isohybrid on nykyään? Ilmeisesti ei enää syslinuxissa
<Mikaela>  
<ninnnu_> packages.ubuntu.com sanoo että "syslinux"
<ninnnu_> utopicissa syslinux-utils
<Mikaela> Kiitos :)
<Mikaela> en ajatellut muuta, kuin että se oli ennen syslinuxissa ja sitten katosi jonnekin
#ubuntu-fi 2015-10-19
<Maakuth> hmm, voikos noita omalta koneelta lähteneitä apport-raportteja tarkastella jossain?
<Maakuth> jaa, /var/crash
<Maakuth> voiskohan se olla spotify joka tän mun koneen kaataa
<Maakuth> jotenkin sellainen fiilis että kahdesti oon ollut selailemassa spotifyä, kun on X jysähtänyt nurin. sitten jostain toisesta syystä kerneli menee mukana joissain tapauksissa...
<Mirv> Maakuth: varmaan X:n ajuri sitten jos kernelinkin vie mukanaan
<Maakuth> mutta ei aina. joskus pulpahtaa takaisin login-ruutuun
<Max-> olikohan tää muute edes gnome vai muistanko ihan väärin http://i.imgur.com/gMAGGFZ.png
<Mirv> Max-: joo 2-versio tai Classic/Fallback/mikälie-moodi 3:ssa
<Maakuth> onkos se MATE joka näyttää tuolta myös
<Tomin> muistaakseni Gnome 2:ssa on myös Sijannit-valikko. Classic/Fallback/Flashback/mikälie siinä sitä ei ole. Matea en ole käyttänyt.
<Mikaela> tuo on mitä Mirv sanoi, ei MATE
<Mikaela> aloin multitaskaamaan ja unohdin tämän kuvankaappauksen linkittämisen, jossa on MATE (GTK3) https://i.imgur.com/UKuvFfc.png
<elias_a> Mites se nyt menikään  - missä virtualisointisoftassa toimii myös USB-portit? Pitäisi Ubuntu-hostissa ajaa winkkaria, jotta saa vanhan skannerin toimimaan.
<Tomin> VirtualBoxissa pitäisi toimia, kun asentaa sen suljetun koodin version, mutta en ole kyllä henkilökohtaisesti kokeillut miten hyvin se toimii.
<puhuri> sekä kvm (natiivisti tai libvirt allla) että virtualbox (sillä poropietarilisäosalla)
<elias_a> puhuri: Nyt muisti palailee pätkittäin. Eikös sen poropalikan saanut kuitenkin maksutta?
<elias_a> Tomin: Kiitos sullekin - tarkoitit vissiin samaa tuolla "suljetun koodin versiolla" :)
<puhuri> joo, vain sielu vaaditaan (ja esikoinen larryn kaleerille)
<elias_a> Meillä eukko soutaa. Haittaakse?
<Tomin> jep, samasta puhutaan
<Tomin> kvm:stä en tiiä yhtään onko miten paljon vaikeempi ottaa käyttöön, kun ei ole sitä tullut käytettyä. VirtualBox on ainakin ihan suhteellisen helppokäyttöinen
<puhuri> en lisenssiä ole vähään aikaan lukenut, mutta yksityiseen käyttöön se oli ilmainen aina
<puhuri> yrityskäyttö meni sitten jo kai maksulliseksi ainankin alunperin
<puhuri> itsekin kvm:n suhteen puhun teoreettisesti, ainankin pci-laitteiden suhteen vaatii aika tuorean piirisarjan + sopivan prossun (en siis ole kokeillut)
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/LibreOffice_5
#ubuntu-fi 2015-10-21
<apez> ongelma PHP:n asentamisessa
<apez> pitäisi asentaa tietty versio (5.6.0), mutta ubuntu ei suostu purkamaan pakettia
<apez> "tar -xzvf php-5.6.0.tar.gz"
<apez> gzip: stdin: not in gzip format
<apez> tar: Child returned status 1
<apez> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<inz> dimape, mitä sanoo file php-5.6.0.tar.gz (ethän oo vahingossa hakenu mirrorinvalintasivua)
<dimape> "php-5.6.0.tar.gz: HTML document, ASCII text"
<dimape> mitähän ihmettä
<inz> se on todennäkösesti sivu, jolta valittais peilipalvelin
<inz> nimim. been there, done that
<dimape> joo niin näkyy
<dimape> koko on kyllä oikea
<dimape> putty näyttää sen kyllä pakettina
<dimape> eli tiedoston nimi on väriltään punainen samoin kuin samassa sijainnissa oleva apachen sisältävä tar.gz
<dimape> jonka tiedän toimivan
<dimape> ideoita miten saan kaivettua suoran latauslinkin jolla ladata tuo paketti?
<inz> dimape, ota likki sieltä peilivalintasivulta
<inz> ls:n väritys perustuu puhtaasti tiedostopäätteeseen
<gildean> btw. tarrille ei tarvi nykyään enää kertoa että kyseessä on gzip, se tunnistaa sen itekseen (eli voi jättää ton -z valitsimen pois)
<StockAntenna> toi on ikävää että tollaisia HTML-tiedostoja tulee ladattua asennuspaketteina Githubista sun muualta
<StockAntenna> mulle tuli jopa fonttitiedosto kerran joka olikin oikeasti html
<Olotila> mites gnomessa siirtää ikkunan näytöltä toiselle näppiksellä?
<Olotila> toinen näyttö on mulla tv, joka on yleensä pois päältä
<Olotila> tympeä kun sinne aukeaa ikkuna, pitää käyttää tv päällä
<Olotila> jaha, se on super+shift + vasen (tai oikea)
#ubuntu-fi 2015-10-22
<Jakke77> onko toi foorumi pelkästään suomalaisille IP:lle kun ei vpn päällä pääse sisään
<Tekno_> mikä
<ninnnu_> varmaan forum.ubuntu-fi.org
<Tomin> jotkut IP:t saattaa olla estettyjä, mutta ei ole sellasta globaalia rajoitusta
<Tomin> Jakke77: antaako se jonkin ilmoituksen, että on estetty?
<Tomin> näköjään täällä on yksi esto estänyt tuon, poistan sen
<Tomin> Jakke77: toimiiko nyt?
<ninnnu_> jakke on lähteny jo menee
<Mikaela> kymmenen minuuttia jaksoi olla kanavalla
<Tomin> aivan, mutta laitoinpahan tuon pois kuitenkin
<Mikaela> en ole varma onko se hyvä ajatus, koska VPNstä voi tulla myös väärinkäyttäjiä
<Tomin> no säädin yhden alueen pois ja laitoin merkinnän siitä mikä se oli, joten tuon saa kyllä takaisin
<Tomin> Miulla ja storckilla (joka ei taida olla irkissä) on oikeudet noita muutella, joten meille voi aina huudella
<Mirv__> Ubuntu 15.10 -linkit laitettu käyttöön, mahdolliset puutteet/korjaukset voi laittaa merge proposalina tätä koodihaaraa vasten https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-fi/ubuntu-fi-www/stable
<Tekno_> ok
<StockAntenna> ens kesänä taitaa tulla LTS?
<Mirv> StockAntenna: joo keväällä. 15.10:n asentaminen ei oo ihan niin huono idea kuin 14.10/15.04 siinä mielessä, että tarvitsee vain sitten keväällä/kesällä päivittää kerran ja voi pysyä LTS:ssä, mutta saa nyt kuitenkin varsin paljon uutta 14.04:een verrattuna.
<Mikaela> kuten minun kaipaamani systemd
<Thaurwylth> Mistä tämä joka paikassa esiintyvä "LTS väliset päivitykset eivät kannata" -mentaliteetti oikein kumpuaa?
<Thaurwylth> Mie ainakin olen monesti ollut oikein tyytyväinen päivitettyäni myös LTS-versioiden välissä uudempaan versioon.
<Mikaela> sellaistakin käsitystä ettei Ubuntua kannata päivitellä versioista toiseen on näkynyt. LTS_versioiden välisiä päivityksiä ei vielä ole ollut, mutta tulostinpalvelimella tulee sitten 16.04
<Mikaela> niillä taisi vielä olla jokin, että uutta LTS:ää ei tarjota vanhojen LTSien käyttäjille ennen kuin ensimmäinen pisteversio on julkaistu
<Mirv> Thaurwylth: no, vähemmän teknisten ihmisten on parempi jos ei tarvitse miettiä 9kk tietoturvatuen loppumista, vaan asennuksesta jopa viiteen vuoteen ei tarvitse miettiä muuta kuin käyttää
<Mirv> siksi on paras suositella LTS:ää kaikille jotka eivät erikseen tiedä haluavansa ei-LTS:ää
<Mirv> ja vaikka olisi kuinka taitavakin niin jos ei vaan halua säätää
<StockAntenna> ei jaksa päivittää
<Thaurwylth> Hnmm, OK.
<StockAntenna> mullon 12.04 toisessa koneessa:)
<StockAntenna> loppuun asti
<StockAntenna> lisäksi 12.04 on mukavampi
<StockAntenna> 14.04:ssa on paskottu kaikenlaista
<StockAntenna> mm sammutusvalikko ja päivityssofta
<StockAntenna> 14.04-koneen vois kyllä päivitellä heti 16.04:ään
<StockAntenna> siinä ei paljoa hyvää ole
<Lukimya> En minä ainakaan keksi mitään syytä tehdä nuita väliasennuksia. Jos haluaa ajan tasalla olevan softan niin sama käytellä ennemmin jotain muuta distroa
<Max-> ai nytkö on tullu uus versio
<elias_a> Mikäs se tilanne Tampesterin peilipalvelimen kanssa olikaan?
<ansa> näyttäs fi.archive.ubuntu.com jo tut.fi:hin osoittavan
<elias_a> Kappas. Pojan koneessa onkin Utopic, jonka tuki on loppunut. Varmuuskopioinnin ja päivityksen aika.
<elias_a> Äh - mitenköhän Medibuntussa kytketään pois työpöydän zoomaus?
<elias_a> Toinen äh. Medibuntu onkin lakkautettu.
<Mikaela> ja ymmärtääkseni ainoastaan jokin kolmannen osapuolen sovelluslähde, ei jakelu?
<elias_a> Mitenköhän se nyt meni...
<mjr> joo se oli vain ekstrarepo
<Mikaela> et tarkoittaisi Ubuntu Studioa tai jotakin?
<elias_a> Ai perhana - sehän se oli.
<elias_a> No nythän alkaa löytyä hakutuloksia. :P
<elias_a> Onpa hankalaa löytää konstia tuon xfce:n zoomin pois kytkemiseen.
<elias_a> Meni vahingossa päälle ilmeisesti levyhiirtä hipaistessa enkä tajua mistä sen saa pois.
<elias_a> Löytyi: http://askubuntu.com/questions/479465/how-to-disable-alt-scroll-zoom-in-xubuntu-14-04
<elias_a> Tämä on vielä parempi: http://blog.john-pfeiffer.com/xubuntu-hotkey-shortcuts-and-zoom-also-for-xfce/
<elias_a> Itse asiassa aika toimiva säätötapa tuo kahden sormen swipe ylös ja alas.
<elias_a> ALT+swipe oli se taikasana.
#ubuntu-fi 2015-10-23
<Mirv> elias_a: joo mä laitoin eilen jo Tampereen peilipalvelimen käytön takaisin ubuntu-fi:hin
<elias_a> Mirv: Ok. Hyvä tietää.
#ubuntu-fi 2015-10-24
<Kimppi_> Mikähän mun Firefoxissa on, kun se tuppaa sammutaan vähänväliä? Käyttis on 12.04 LTS.
 * Kimppi_ slaps Kimppi_ around a bit with a large fishbot
<Kimppi_> Onko täällä ketään hereillä?
<Echramath> Hereillä olo on vähän määriteltävissä
<Echramath> Mä varmaan käynnistäisin se terminaalista niin se ehkä kirjoittaisi sinne jonkun vihjeen, että mikä se on
<Echramath> Jaa se karkasi
<Kimppi_> Iltaa kaikille!
<Thaurwylth> Tsekkaas eilisen loki, niin näet vastausehdotuksen kysymykseesi.
<Kimppi_> Mistä mä löydän sen Firefoxin tiedoston?
#ubuntu-fi 2015-10-25
<Mikaela> hyvää kellojensiirtelyä
<tale> Kellot on siirretty, heti kun heräsin.
<elias_a> Laitoin kellon kyllä samaan paikkaan. :P
<Thaurwylth> Olin tuossa innoissani, että jeeee, ihan kohta pääsee venttailemaan RoPSin peliä, niin ei vittu mihinkään vielä.
<StockAntenna> se pisin päivä vuodessa
<Thaurwylth> D-Day next stop Normandie.
<Maakuth> äkkiseltään tarkasteltuna unity toimii 15.10:ssä fiksummin thinkpadin dockin kanssa
<Maakuth> dockissa on kaksi näyttöä kiinni, 15.04ssä ikkunat hyppi virtuaalityöpöydiltä toisille miten sattuu kun otti dockista pois
<puhuri> pitäisiköhän sitten päivittää. Menee hermot 14.04:n kanssa kun aina liikkeelle lähtemisen jälkeen joutuu etsimään millä työpöydällä nyt mikäkin löyty
<puhuri> ja alt-tab listassa näkyy väärällä työpöydällä eli kun valitsee siitä ohjelman niin mitään ei tapahdu kun ohjelma avautuukin viereiselle
<puhuri> toinen "hauska" bugi on, että dialogit katoavat jonnekin jos ikkunan minimoi
<puhuri> eilen juuri olin tallentamassa (dialogi auki), piti käydä toisessa ohjelmassa tarkistamassa yksi asia ja vahngossa valitsin "näytä työpöytä". Ohjelma jumiin => tapettava ilman mahdollisuutta tallennukseen.
<Maakuth> jep jep. ja sitten se, että noi ikkunan kontekstivalikon "move to desktop" kohdat lakkaa myös toimimasta tossa tilanteessa
#ubuntu-fi 2016-10-25
<puhuri> onkos kukaan törmännyt 16.04:llä (unity) että dnsmasq ei osaa hakea dns:stä (tai vastata)
<puhuri> ihan normaalin näköisesti ajossa, kuuntelee localhostissa 53-porttia mutta ei vastaa
<puhuri> jos resolv.conf:iin panee ulkoiset nimipalvelimet niin kaikki pelaa
<ansa> mitä siis dig www.google.com @localhost sanoo?
<puhuri> connection timed out
<ansa> jos se on ajossa niin kuulostaa siltä että olis joku palomuuraus mikä tiputtaa paketit, ei localhostin kanssa oikein voi muuten tulla connection timed out
<ansa> tai hetkinen
<ansa> jaa, tässä 16.10:ssa dnsmasq on bindattu osoitteeseen 127.0.1.1 joten ei dig @localhost toimikaan
<puhuri> ei ole mitään muurauksia, kaikki taulut ja ketjut ACCEPT
<puhuri> kokeilin siis @127.0.0.1:llä(kin)
<ansa> huomaa 1.1
<puhuri> kappas. vastaa mutta ei resolvoi
<ansa> tuohan on näköjään vain forwarderi, näetkö network managerin infoista että onko siellä oikeat nimipalvelimet
<ansa> mikä connection information onkaan
<puhuri> joo, ne on oikeat nimipaklvelimet. Ilmeisesti vika onkin ulkopuolella kun 4.2.2.{1,2], 8.8.8.8 ja 8.8.4.4 palauttaa NXDomain www.google.com:lle
<puhuri> mutta yliopiston serverit ihan oikean näköiset vastaukset...
<puhuri> sama jos digillä kyselee suoraan
<puhuri> ok, eli vikaa näyttäisi olevan siinä, että virtualbox tunkee kaikki tietämänsä dns-palvelimet DHCP-vastaukseen eli sekä WLANin paikallisen että VPN:n kautta oppimansa
<puhuri> ratkaisu: valitaan "vain osoitteet  DHCP" ja lisätään oikeat nimipalvelimen osoitteet
<Pekka> Täälläkö voi kysellä ubuntun asentamisesta?
<StockAntenna> juu
<Pekka> Okei. Eli usbitikulle ja dvdlle olen nyt laittanut tuon uusimman ja kummaltakaan ei tahdo asentua, jökkää aina satunnaiseen kohtaan. Hp compaq 6715s läppäri on kone.
<Iltsu_> ja oot ihan sata varma et se kone on ehjä?
<Echramath> Kuulostaa kyllä vähän pahalta jos se on oikeasti satunnainen kohta
<Pekka> No win7 pyöri kyllä ja 2kovalevyäkin on kokeiltu
<Echramath> Onko se 64-bittinen asennus?
<Pekka> Taitaa olla, se on ihan tosta ubuntun lataa kohdasta suoraan ladattu
<Echramath> On se sitten
<Pekka> Olisko sitten siitä kiinni. On toi kuitenkin melko vanha läppäri
<Echramath> Ei, kun noi sanoo juuri sitä, että 32-bittinen ei toimisi kunnolla
<Echramath> Se ikä siellä sivulla on vaan ohje tietokoneita yhtään tuntemattomille, eli ei tarvi tietää koneen bittisyyttä oikeasti
<Echramath> Mutta jos se buuttaa ylipäätään sillä, ei se siitä liene kiinni
<Pekka> Okei
<tale> Pekka: Oletko ajanut muistitestiä siltä Ubuntun asennustaltiolta tai muulla tavalla?
<tale> Jos satunnaisesti sekoilee voi olla muisti viallinen.
<Pekka> En ole, eli siis keskusmuisti?
<tale> Pekka: Keskusmuisti eli RAM.
<Echramath> Niin tai siis se, että muistitesti ei mene läpi ei tarkoita, että nimenomaan muisti on välttämättä rikki mutta yleensä joo
<Echramath> Mä en kyllä usko tuohon, onko siinä edelleen se windows seiska ajossa myös?
<Echramath> Jos se olisi noin rautavikainen kyllä se Windowskin bluescreenailisi minkä kerkiää
<Echramath> Mikään ei tietysti estä ajamasta memtestiä yön yli
<Pekka> No siis se on toiminnassa, mutta nyt siis uusi kovo kiinni.
<Pekka> On mulla vanha suht samanlainen kone tuolla pölyttymässä, jospa suoraan noi muistit vaihdan uusiin niin pääsee nopeimmalla.
<Echramath> Mutta google antaisi osumia, että tuo on joskus kahdeksan vuotta sitten jo vähän karvaisesti tuettu malli
<Pekka> Eli ei oikein siis kävisi linux?
<tale> Pekka: Oletko koittanut testata sitä Ubuntua asentamatta? Siitä samalta USB-tikulta tai DVL:ltä voi ajella suoraan.
<Pekka> No en itseasiassa kun oon sen halunnu vain asentaa.
<Echramath> Joku on tuolla ainakin jotain noapic-määreitä joutunut antamaan bootissa
#ubuntu-fi 2016-10-26
<Hejkki> moro, onko olemassa kohtuu hyvää php kuvagalleriaa open source, joka tukee noita labeleita vai mitä ne on, esim "Lomatkuvat/Lappi"
<Hejkki> ja vois niitten perusteella selata kuvia
<Hejkki> sama kuva tulee pystyä laittamaan useammalle labelille luonnollisesti
<puhuri> http://piwigo.org/ tuota olen nyt pikkuisen käyttänyt, exportointi gallery2:sta toimi kohtuullisesti
<Hejkki> :)
<Hejkki> jees, kokeilen. kiitti
<Hejkki> mistähän sit sais vielä rutkasti tallennustilaa ja halvalla palvelintilan =D
<Hejkki> ei tarvi olla nopsa, kunhan toimii (yleensä)
<Tomin> oliskohan Kapsi sopiva, en oo ite käyttänyt, mutta edullinen ja tallennustilaa on käsittääkseni melko paljon
<Hejkki> mjaa,
<Hejkki> noita on weppihotelleja joissa on rajaton levytila
<Hejkki> louhi 20 gigaa maksaa 116.03 euroo vuodessa, pikkasen kallis musta
<Hejkki> eikä sekään ole rajaton =D
<ninnnu> Dreamhost?
<jjo> kapsilla on 50GB yhdellä palvelimella, 5GB toisella ja "backuplevyllä" 500GB. riittää aika moneen juttuun.
<Hejkki> jjo: siis käyttäjää kohti?
<elias_a> Hejkki: Kyllä.
<Hejkki> ok =)
<Hejkki> pitääpä harkita
<elias_a> Kattele kapsi.fi. Olen ollut shellin ja tilan takia jäsen tyyliin 10 vuotta ja olen tykännyt.
<Hejkki> ok kiitti vinkistä =) Kattellaan, nyt koisimaan =D
<Tekno_> moi
#ubuntu-fi 2016-10-27
<edha> auttakaapa miestä mäessä, koitan asentaa wickeriä koneelle, mutta se tyssää tällaseen: Dependency is not satisfiable: libavutil52|libavutil54
<edha> mitä mä teen
<inz> mikäs ubuntu-versio ajossa?
<edha> ubuntu 16.04 lts lukee tuolla jossain
<tale> edha: Mitä tulostaa komento: apt-cache policy libavutil52 libavutil54
<edha> N: Pakettia libavutil52 ei löydy
<edha> N: Pakettia libavutil54 ei löydy
<elias_a> Missäs repossa nuo olivatkaan?
<elias_a> Alkoi mietityttää, että pitikö joku kytkeä päälle erikseen.
<edha> minen tiiä, minen ossaa
<edha> haluaisin vaan wickerin tähän
<edha> muka nii vaikia
<edha> a
<elias_a> Mikäs se wicker muuten on?
<edha> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wickr
<elias_a> Niin siis wickr :)
<edha> nii
<edha> mulla on toi .deb tiedosto koneella, mutta jostain syystä x tää romu ei ala asentaan ohjelmia suoraan, jos sitä kautta klikkaa
<elias_a> edha: No ei sen kuulukaan kun se on erillinen .deb.
<elias_a> edha: Kurkkaas tätä: https://www.linuxhelp.com/how-to-install-wickr-app-in-linux/
<elias_a> Josko se auttaisi...
<edha> dpkg: virhe: pyydetty toiminto vaatii pääkäyttäjän oikeudet
<edha> tössää tuohon
<edha> ja täs koneella ei oo kuin tää käyttäjä ja vieras
<edha> ....ö
<elias_a> Kirjoita sudo komennon eteen.
<edha> ah
<elias_a> Se on siis "superuser do" eli ajaa pääkäyttäjänä.
<elias_a> Ubuntussa se on tehty noin.
<edha> okei
<edha> ain uutta oppii
<edha> tattis
<elias_a> edha: Olen varmasti aivan yhtä onnellinen sun oppimisesta kuin sinä. Tää on kivaa. :)
<edha> no sit uutta ongelmaa :D
<edha> dpkg: error processing package wickr-me (--install): riippuvuusongelmia - jätetään asetukset säätämättä
<edha> Processing triggers for bamfdaemon (0.5.3~bzr0+16.04.20160701-0ubuntu1) ...
<edha> Rebuilding /usr/share/applications/bamf-2.index...
<edha> Processing triggers for gnome-menus (3.13.3-6ubuntu3.1) ...
<edha> Processing triggers for desktop-file-utils (0.22-1ubuntu5) ...
<edha> Processing triggers for mime-support (3.59ubuntu1) ...
<edha> Käsittelyssä tapahtui liian monta virhettä: wickr-me
<edha> tollane
<elias_a> No johan se nyt hakkaa vastaan...
<edha> no äläpä
<elias_a> edha: Tajusin. Siinä on vanhemman Ubuntu-version riippuvuudet. Se Wickr-paketti siis vaatii toimiakseen toisia ohjelmia, jotka asennettaisiin samalla kertaa automaagisesti repoista eli asennuslähteistä, mutta kun se wickr pyytää vääriä, vanhentuneita paketteja: http://askubuntu.com/questions/702988/wickr-install-fails
<edha> meikä ei tajuu
<edha> huoh
<elias_a> edha: No siis ongelma on se, että se paketti sisältää tiedon siitä, mitä muuta softaa se vaatii toimiakseen. Niiden pakettien nimet ovat "vanhoja".
<elias_a> edha: Tuupas kyselemään asiasta englanniksi kanavalle #ubuntu niin mä autan sua vähän siellä.
<elias_a> edha: Siellä on guruosastoa aina läsnä. Täälläkin on, mutta väkeä on vähemmän.
<Mystery47> Kyseinen softa ei ole edes avointa koodia joten et pysty kääntämään sitä toimimaan...
<elias_a> edha: Mä lataan tuon ja koitan asennusta.
<edha> tattis
<Mystery47> Käytä Telegram sovellusta nin ei tule ongelmia. Tukee monia laitteita ja käyttiksiä. Aloittelijan paras kaveri jos tarvitsee suojattua yhteyttä. :)
<edha> muut käyttää tota toista, ni ei taida hyödyntää oikeen
<elias_a> Mystery47: Sitäpaitsi telegram vuotaa kuin seula.
<Mystery47> Mistäs semmoset uutiset?
<elias_a> http://security.stackexchange.com/questions/49782/is-telegram-secure
<elias_a> Noin esimerkiksi.
<Laodikea> Joo, Telegramin kanssa ei NSA vakoile, vaan FSB ":D"
<Laodikea> Totta puhuen jos lähdekoodi ei ole vapaata, niin ei ole muuta mahdollisuutta, kuin luottaa tekijään, että tuote on turvallinen
<tale> Eikö Suopo pääse vakoilemaan ketään?
<elias_a> Mikä Suopo?
<Laodikea> Nämä pikaviestimet ovat tässä suhteessa ongelmallisia. Just tosin sain ekan kaverini asentamaan koneelleen qToxin (https://tox.chat/)
<Mystery47> Juu ja jos kyse on amerikkalaisesta tuotannosta kuten Wickr...en luottaisi..
<Laodikea> Zyptonite taitaa sitten olla se, jota supo pääsee vakoilemaan, kun perustajat suomalaisia
<Laodikea> :D
<Mystery47> No ennemmin annan SuPon tarkkailla mun keskusteluja kuin ulkomaalaisen "uhan"..
<Laodikea> Kaikkein mieluimmin edes saa ne viestit kulkemaan. Überturvallinen viestin ei paljoa lämmitä, jos kukaan muu ei käytä sitä
<Mystery47> No tässä olet oikeassa. Kyllä suojattua keskustelua löytyy, mutta missä tukijat. Kaikki käyttää Whatsappia vaikka olisi uhat mitkä, puhumattakaan Messengeristä..:)
<elias_a> Mystery47: No ei käytä kaikki. Minä en käytä.
<Mystery47> Mitä käytät?
<elias_a> Mystery47: Tai riippuu mistä Messengeristä puhut.
<Mystery47> Facebook Messengeristä..
<elias_a> Hui pirskules sentään! Täällähän kiroillaan!
<elias_a> Heti loppuu tuollainen!
<elias_a> Moisen käyttöä ei tueta eikä promota!
<Laodikea> Täytyy se jotenkin tarkentaa, kun Googlellakin on "Messenger"-niminen sovellus
<Tomin> joskus kauan sitten (no ei ehkä niin kauan) messenger elikkäs mese tarkoitti microsoftin pikaviestintä. sillon "kaikki" käytti sitä ja niin minäkin, sitten tuli facebook ja kaikki hävis ja minäkin lopetin sen käytön
<elias_a> Se kuuluu pitää omana häpeänä ja siitä kerrotaan vielä vähemmän julkisesti kuin masturboinnista! :P
<Tomin> naamakirjan pikaviestintä en oo ikinä käyttänyt. telegramia käytin vähän yhden kurssin viestintään oman ryhmän sisällä, mutta eipä ollu sillekään niin paljoa käyttöä ja söi niin kovasti kännykän akkua, etten sitä sen enempää käyttänyt
<Mystery47> Eipä itekään Telegramia paljoa käyttänyt muutoin kun vaimon kanssa viestitelles..
<Laodikea> Asentaa androidilleen Antoxin, niin tietää, mitä on kova akunkulutus :P
<Akuli> asentaa mihin tahansa windowsin niin tietää mitä on kova akunkulutus :)
<Laodikea> sieltähän se tuli
<Akuli> mulla on läppärillä devuan jota käytän yleensä ilman X:ää... ihan erilainen kun windows
<Mystery47> En lähtis tuohon Windows käyttiksen kulutukseen....linux imee vastaavassa läppärissä virtaa tuplasti enemmän...
<Akuli> mikä jakelu ja versio?
<Mystery47> Joka jakelu jos multa kysytään...
<Tomin> joo, helposti käy noin, että Linux syö enemmän. Jonkun verran auttaa, kun laittaa powertopin säätämään asetukset käynnistyksessä kohdalleen
<Akuli> mun kokemus on jotenkin ollut päinvastainen
<Akuli> tietysti saattaa vaikuttaa sekin että asioiden tekemiseen meni windowsilla enemmän aikaa ja siinä kului sitten akkua
<Mystery47> Mun läppärin kestot pitäisi olla 4h.....linuxin kanssa alle 2h..
<Mystery47> Tosin olen tyytyväinen 18 sekunnin käynnistykseen...ja 2 sekunnin sammutukseen..:)
<elias_a> edha: En mä tuota saa kohtuullisella vaivalla asentumaan.
<puhuri> telegrammin etu moneen on siinä, että siihen on komentoriviasiakas, pyörii screenissä irssin vieressä
<elias_a> edha: Sori, mutta en viitsi vääntää enempää kun ei itsellä ole moiseen tarvetta.
<puhuri> (s)chroot tai lxc on tietty aina yksi vaihtoehto jos pitää saada vanhemmalle distrolle tehty softa toimimaan
<edha> juu ei mitii
<Mystery47> Kaippa tuo Wickr sovelluskin asentuu jos käyttää forcea...mut en kehottaisi jos paketit lataantuu vanhoiksi osittain. Voipi ongelmia syntyä muissa sovelluksissa.
<elias_a> Juuri tuon takia en viitsi asentaa -f eli force-vivulla.
<Akuli> dpkg:n -f vai?
<elias_a> Niin.
<Laodikea> https://www.linux.fi/wiki/Dpkg
<tale> Kuinka moni käyttää sähköpostissa GNU Privacy Guardia?
<Mystery47> En käytä. Käytän Sveitsiläistä sähköpostia Protonmail. Suojattua sähköpostittelua. :)
<puhuri> gpg käytössä, tosin siinäkin suurin osa vain allekirjoituksella eikä salattuna.
<tale> PGP ja GnuPG on ollut vissiin jo 30 vuotta, mutta eipä juuri tule käytettyä kun ei ole vastaanottajia jotka saisi salauksen avattua.
<Laodikea> Pitäis alkaa käyttää, mutta ei ehdi, kun irkkaa niin paljon
<Mikaela> Lähtevät viestit tulee allekirjoitettua ja Facebook purettua
<elias_a> tale: Eroaako se jotenkin PGP:stä?
<elias_a> Jaa tulihan se jo.
<elias_a> Mä käytän salausta tiettyjen kumppaneiden kanssa koko ajan.
#ubuntu-fi 2016-10-28
<IhqTzup> Juu kyllä tuota PGP-tulee käytettyä jatkuvasti. Vieläkun olis näitä avaimenvaihtopartyjä et olis luotettavaa homma.
<Wapsi> kyllä pgp:tä tulee käytettyä. ehkä enemmän liitteiden salaamiseen, koska liian usein jos itse meilin salaa myös niin vastaanottaja ei saa sitä auki helposti / joutuu copypastee johki tekstieditoriin, tallentamaan .gpg/.pgp:ksi ja purkaa
<Wapsi> ei tietenkään avaimenvaihtoseremonian tasoinen, mutta hieman lisäturvaa tuo se että kun vastaanotat kaverin julkun niin soitat sen jälkeen hänelle henk.koht ja tarkastat ainakin fingerprintin
<StockAntenna> ikinä oo käyttäny:)
<elias_a> Dödöä?
<Iltsu> millä näppäinkomennolla tmuxis pitäs saada luotuu uus ikkuna, internetz väittää kovin et samalla mis screenissä, muttakun ei vaa lähe
<Iltsu> olin täs nii hurja et otin testiin weechatin irssin sijaan ja nyt sit funasin et jos screenin tilal testais tmuxia
<StockAntenna> pgp:tä
<Mirv> Iltsu: en muista enää, hermostuin ja laitoin screenin bindingit :)
<Mirv> oisko se ollut jotain hassua kuten ctrl-b, c eikä ctrl-a, c
<Mirv> irssiä en kyllä vaihda
<Riotela> On ja siihen historiallinen syy on screenissä tapahtunut kehitys
<Iltsu> Mirv, laitatko sun konffin jakoon
<Iltsu> mä en kyllä viel oo keksiny mikä täs weechatis on parempaa ku irssissä
<Riotela> https://github.com/Mikaela/shell-things/blob/master/conf/tmux.conf heti ylhäällä
<Iltsu> ei sil et tässä mitää vikaakaa ois
<Mirv> Iltsu: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23392096/ - huomaan ristiriidan vikalla rivillä mutta toimii kyllä
<Iltsu> minä kiitän
<Mirv> yhdistät molemmista :) taisi olla trial-and-erroria mulla
<Iltsu> itseasias mullahan on noi rivit, jo tos mallikonffis minkä latasin jotaa
<Iltsu> mitäköhä kummaa
<Riotela> Oletko muistanut uudelleenladata asetustiedoston tai käynnistänyt tmuxin uudelleen?
<Iltsu> toki
<Iltsu> tos tmuxis vaikuttais olevan ihan siistei juttui
<Iltsu> en tajuu, koitin tota samaa lokaalisti omal koneel ja ei
<Iltsu> siis pitääks niit muka painaa jotenki eri taval ku screenissä, mikä juttu täs nyt on :D
<Mirv> Iltsu: tosiaan jo ristiriitaiset rivit mun versiossa todistavat että menin myös "en tajuu, kokeilen" "oho, nt toimii" -metodilla. jotain hämärää siinä konffauksessa oli. käyttäjän ~/.tmux.conf kuitenkin pitäisi latautua
<Iltsu> joo siis, propasin sitä muusta kohtaa ja ne funkkaa hyvi
<Mirv> Iltsu: oisko ollut just että osa ei toiminut mutta työ set-option toimi, tuossa toisessa esimerkissä pelkkä set
<Iltsu> juu se mul siel on
<Iltsu> http://termbin.com/8lvp
<Iltsu> atm näyttää tolta
<Iltsu> kun mun silmään se näyttää iha hyvältä
#ubuntu-fi 2016-10-30
<silvenno> mikähän täs mint 17.3:s on kun en saa toimii ekigaa enkä linphonea, löysin vanhat tunnuksetkin, mut ei silti
<silvenno> skype toimii
<Mikaela> !mint
<lubotu3> Linux Mint ei ole Ubuntun tuettu rinnakkaisjakelu. Ole hyvä ja hae tukea kanavalta #linuxmint-help palvelimella irc.spotchat.org
#ubuntu-fi 2017-10-23
<Saukk> Hei, Onko tietoa, että miten saada tulostus toimimaan ubuntu 17.10 ja tulostin on Samsung M2070W. Tuo on Wlanissa. Nyt se tekee sellaista, että se tulostaa kryptisiä merkkejä. Mulla on vanhempi ubuntu 16.04 lts, joka toimii ihan oikein.
<Saukk> Olen laittanut samsungin ajuritkin tähän, mutta ei näyttänyt auttavan.
<Saukk> Sain toimimaan. Eli asentaa nuo ajurit ja lisää tulostimen, niin että valitsee Network Printer ja odottaa hetken, niin pitäisi tulla Samsung tulostin listaan. Tämän jälkeen valitsee Samsung tulostimen ja laittaa yhteydeksi AppSocket / HP JetDirect ja painaa Eteenpäin / Forward. Seuraavaksi se pyytää testi tulostetta, niin hyväksyy, että antaaa mennä. Tietenkin kannattaa mennä katsomaan, että toimii :)
<Saukk> Ajurit löytyy: http://www.samsung.com/fi/support/model/SL-M2070W/SEE
#ubuntu-fi 2017-10-26
<Iltsu> tuore 17.10 asennus kernel panikoi ittensä noveaun takia
<Iltsu> shiftiä pohjas pitämällä ei pääse grubin menuun et voisin single user modessa asentaa oikeen ajurin
<Iltsu> onks näkiksii mitä tälle vois tehdä?
<Iltsu> no tietenki: chrootilla sisään ja asentaa ajurit sieltä :D
<Iltsu> helppoo ja kivaa
#ubuntu-fi 2017-10-27
<ansa> Hmm.. tulipa päivitettyä läppäri 17.10:iin, ei toimi ihan nappiin. Funktionäppäimet (voluumi, näytönkirkkaus) toimivat kummalla viiveellä, wifi katkeilee - tukarissa asetettu wpa_group_rekey '0' korjasi, mutta ei taida olla ihan turvallinen.
#ubuntu-fi 2019-10-24
<Tehdastehdas> Uusi asennus 18.04.3 vanhaan osioon, jolla testailin 19.04 ja 19.10. Vanhalla käyttäjällä kirjautuessa Gnome Flashback Compiz sanoo "Paneelilla oli ongelmia sovelman "org.gnome.gnome-panel.menu::menu-bar" lataamisessa. Haluatko poistaa sovelman työpöydältäsi?" Uudella käyttäjällä toimii. Jotain pitää poistaa kotikansiosta - mitä?
<Tehdastehdas> Bluetooth-hiiren päivitystaajuus näytöllä on noin 5 Hz, tasohiiri toimii normaalisti - alkoi tehdä tuota pari kuukautta sitten jonkin normaalin päivityksen jälkeen, jonka takia päivitin 19.04:ään, jolla toimi normaalisti. Toimi myös 19.10:ssä. Miten korjaan 18.04:ssä?
<Tehdastehdas> Bluetooth-kuulokkeiden kantama on surkea, ja oli myös 19.04:ssä, mutta 19.10:ssä oli normaali kuin Windowsissa. Miten korjaan 18.04:ssä?
<Tehdastehdas> (19.04:ssä oli muita bugeja ja 19.10:ssä ei toiminut Gnome Flasback ollenkaan, siksi nyt takaisin 18.04:ssä)
<Tomin> jos en väärin muista niin siinä on 19.04:n kerneli, joten kernelistä (linuxista) johtuvat bugit on samoja molemmissa. 18.04 saa ennen pitkään 19.10:n kernelin, mutta en muista ulkoa milloin (voit etsiä Ubuntu Hardware Enablement Stack)
<ansa> 18.04.4:ssä pitäis varmaan tulla 19.10:n kernel
<ansa> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/RollingLTSEnablementStack
<Tehdastehdas> Siis jotain korjautuu odottamalla, mutta mitä? Hiiribugi katosi 19.04:ssä, mutta kuulokebugi katosi 19.10:ssä.
<Tehdastehdas> Onko johtopäätös, että hiiribugi ei johdu kernelistä?
<Tehdastehdas> Sama vika, eri bluetooth-kortti, ei vastauksia https://askubuntu.com/questions/1126747/ubuntu-18-04-bluetooth-mouse-very-laggy
<Talikka> kokemuksia kvalitatiivisen analyysin softasta?
<Tehdastehdas> Hiiren tahmeus korjattu tällä https://askubuntu.com/questions/1167089/microsoft-bluetooth-mouse-3600-lags-in-ubuntu-18-04-03-lts/1179244#1179244
<puhuri> Tehdastehdas: onko .config hakemiston alla jotain menubariin liittyvää konfista? Jos vanhempi versio ei osaa tulkita jotain uuden asetuksia.
<Tehdastehdas> Yritin löytää jotain äskettäin muokattua suunnilleen oikean nimistä. Yksi epäilty on "dconf". Loppuu aika tältä päivältä - huomenna jatkuu.
<Tehdastehdas> Asensin dconf-editorin, ja siellä näkyy oleellisia asetuksia.
<Tehdastehdas> Harkitsen vanhan version palauttamista .config/dconf:sta.
<Tehdastehdas> dconf:in palauttamisella varmuuskopioista ei ole vaikutusta, koska se ylikirjoittuu heti. Kokeilin dconf resetiä, ja menetin myös Compizin asetukset. Kaipa näplään ne kuntoon käsin.
<Tehdastehdas> Reset siis korjasi rikkinäisen paneelin.
<Tehdastehdas> Näköjään menetin myös varmuuskopioinnin asetukset. Työmaa paisuu. Olisi kiva saada palautettua viikon vanha dconf jotenkin.
#ubuntu-fi 2019-10-25
<Tomin> oletko kokeillut niin ettet ole kirjautuneena työpöydälle? virtuaalikonsolista siis vaikkapa
<Tehdastehdas> Pitääpä opiskella miten se tehdään.
